# Release Date / Game Reveal Timing Speculation and Discussion



## smonikkims

*MODERATION NOTE:* Please keep discussion / speculation of the game's release date and first reveal to this thread. Of course when there is significant new information to bring to the table, a new thread can be posted, but there is no need for new threads just retreading over the same limited information and speculation. Use this thread for that.  - Justin

---

Which Q of 2019 do you reckon this game will release? I'm thinking November, so Q4, but I would love it to come sooner. Thoughts?


----------



## Garrett

Summer. Spring will probably be Yoshi and Fire Emblem, Autumn is Pok?mon, Winter possibly Metroid. 

A summer Animal Crossing launch would be perfect.


----------



## Sweetley

I would also say summer because I think that this is a realistic date to release it.


----------



## ali.di.magix

You guys above are optimistic haha. I don't see it being released until November or December, if not early 2020. We've got minimal info about how far along the game is. Surely they'll put out 1 or 2 directs about it, so summer seems a bit too close considering both of those points. I'd rather them take longer and put decent effort into the game rather than rushing it and getting it out sooner. We've waited 6 years, a little extra isn't going to hurt at this point


----------



## Vonny

Hope it releases in summer like New Leaf did but since no footage was shown it’ll probably be Q4 or later


----------



## smonikkims

The reason I say November is because the last three main series releases all released originally in November (NL was released in Japan in November 2012). I don't know why a lot of people associate it with being a summer game but I do agree that that would be a nice time to have it. I would appreciate it for sure. I don't think getting it out for summer would be rushing it since it's probably already been in development for some time, and I think Nintendo was waiting to get it in a state that was at least a little bit close to release to even say anything about it. I don't think they'll be rushing from here no matter what - it's not just finishing touches they're working on now, but I think the legwork is mostly done.


----------



## Flare

I'd say Q2 at best, we may actually end up waiting a bit longer though. (Hopefully not)


----------



## Sweetley

I mean, I said summer because it would be a nice date (and besides that, I thought about the release
date outside of Japan and not about the Japan release date. My bad.). To be honest, I don't mind if
it comes out later, after all, I'm happy that they finally announced it and if it definitely comes out 2019
like they said.


----------



## smonikkims

Ah, I wasn't aiming at you Perry, I was just saying that I saw a lot of people online in other places saying that Animal Crossing is more of a summer game and that didn't make sense to me. It releasing in summer would be awesome but not typical with the pattern at the moment.  Of course I think we're all hoping for sooner rather than later, even just a little bit.


----------



## kappnfangirl

Realistically I think it will be released Q4. I'm really hoping for a Summer release but I'm not setting my expectations too high, I'm just so glad it's confirmed and await more details.


----------



## Katelyn

I mean, all of the others released in November except for Dobutsu No Mori which was April. So Q4 is definitely the most realistic option.


----------



## Soigne

I would love for it to be a summer release. I won't have time to play at all if it's released next November, I'll be in the midst of writing my thesis then. I think it will probably be Q4, though.


----------



## Hat'

*Release date ?*

When do you think the game is gonna be released ?
In my opinion we'll have a lot more infos during the next Nintendo Direct.

And the game will be out in April-June, maybe July, I think.


----------



## thegunpowderincident

I'd like a Summer release simply because, for me, Summer has always been the most fun season in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Trundle

I'm expecting a December release. If you have the worst expectation in mind all you can be is pleasantly surprised if it's sooner.


----------



## Charcolor

this probably seems silly and selfish, but i kinda hope it comes out later in the year (like...maybe august-december) because by then i'll probably have gotten a job and i'll have saved enough money to get a switch. i don't wanna have to wait too long to join in the fun.


----------



## Charcolor

it'd be more convenient for me if it was Q4, but i think it's also the more realistic choice. the longer we wait, the better the game will be!
also we have to keep in mind that it might be released in japan long before it reaches the US and PAL regions. new leaf was released in japan 7 months before all the other regions.


----------



## Marshy

Nintendo doesn't like to announce games usually unless it's coming out with in the next few months. Optimistic - March. Pessimistic - next summer


----------



## Charcolor

Marshy said:


> Nintendo doesn't like to announce games usually unless it's coming out with in the next few months. Optimistic - March. Pessimistic - next summer



well, acnl was first teased in 2010 (according to wikipedia) and released in japan until two years later. and it was originally meant to release in 2011. so nintendo might push it back.

but again, maybe that's just me being selfish >.<


----------



## JackABee

Nintendo says they announce games at most 9 months ahead or less. So at best around June. 

Another reason I think it's coming June or later is Reggie's response to the absence of Animal Crossing at E3 was that they "don't want a repeat of New Leaf'. This could be interpreted as a game that doesn't get pushed back years and then gets a direct 2 months before release (a true story about acnl).

My best release, March
My worst release, End Of Summer/December


----------



## Verecund

I'm expecting November/December, but I think a March release would be really nice - I think early spring would be a good time to start a new town in!


----------



## MapleSilver

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if it ends up being delayed until 2020.


----------



## Trundle

JackABee said:


> Nintendo says they announce games at most 9 months ahead or less. So at best around June.
> 
> Another reason I think it's coming June or later is Reggie's response to the absence of Animal Crossing at E3 was that they "don't want a repeat of New Leaf'. This could be interpreted as a game that doesn't get pushed back years and then gets a direct 2 months before release (a true story about acnl).
> 
> My best release, March
> My worst release, End Of Summer/December



I think Nintendo really felt the pressure to announce Animal Crossing. Normally, Nintendo likes to wait until a game is closer to announce it, but I think your worst release is the most likely scenario. I have a feeling the game is still deep in development, and will be for the majority of 2019.


----------



## smonikkims

I must say I do doubt that it will be released in Japan first this time. I feel like they wanted all regions to get hyped at the same time.


----------



## honeymoo

I'm going to guess 4. September-November, and if not then June-August


----------



## Paperboy012305

I?ve noticed November releases for Animal Crossing all the time. Just look at City Folk, New Leaf, (Japan) Amiibo Festival, Welcome Amiibo update, and Pocket Camp. What do they all have in common? They released in November. So clearly, November is the peak time of Animal Crossing releases.

Yes, Pokemon Gen 8 will be releasing in 2019, most preferably November due to the pattern since ORAS. But I don?t think that?s going to stop Nintendo and Gamefreak from having a competition in sales or not.

Overall, it?ll most likely be released in November.


----------



## Parakoopa144

I'm thinking Q4 2019, like November. If the game comes out during summer I'd be over the moon, but I think it needs more time in the oven.


----------



## Azurenna

I voted Q1, even though it's really unlikely. I just couldn't make myself click those later times...


----------



## kemdi

I hope summer but realistically, I'd say fall Q4. AC is a very popular game, and I don't think Nintendo would pass up E3 without headlining it.


----------



## Hat'

Charcolor said:


> well, acnl was first teased in 2010 (according to wikipedia) and released in japan until two years later. and it was originally meant to release in 2011. so nintendo might push it back.
> 
> but again, maybe that's just me being selfish >.<



Hm I don't think it'll be delayed since every game on the switch were all "on time"...but idk


----------



## DJStarstryker

The better question is, what will the delay be versus the Japanese version? Remember that the NA and European versions of New Leaf came out about 7 months after the Japanese version.

I hope they do it like Pokemon and have a simultaneous worldwide release.


----------



## Galaxxy

I would actually love to see a spring or summer release for the game.
Whenever I start a town in the winter, it doesn't feel right to me lmao, I like to see the greenery and then see it fade into another season.

So for me, I expect it to be late spring time, early summer- June-ish?


----------



## ESkill

I think Spring would be the best time to release a game like AC, spring= new beginnings. Plus you have enough time to settle into your town before big holiday events come out, but there's still going to be smaller events to participate in. 
I don't think the game will be delayed, I think Nintendo has learned from the past and that's why they wait so long to announce things. They want to be sure the game is ready to go. Plus they've been doing really well with getting switch games out on time. I'm hopeful for a Spring or Summer release, but Im cautiously optimistic, I don't want to be disappointed haha.


----------



## QueenOpossum

Charcolor said:


> well, acnl was first teased in 2010 (according to wikipedia) and released in japan until two years later. and it was originally meant to release in 2011. so nintendo might push it back.
> 
> but again, maybe that's just me being selfish >.<



They should have said "now, nintendo doesn't like to announce too far out" Its a fairly recent policy.


----------



## honeymoo

MayorOfMagix said:


> You guys above are optimistic haha. I don't see it being released until November or December, if not early 2020. We've got minimal info about how far along the game is. Surely they'll put out 1 or 2 directs about it, so summer seems a bit too close considering both of those points. I'd rather them take longer and put decent effort into the game rather than rushing it and getting it out sooner. We've waited 6 years, a little extra isn't going to hurt at this point



the video literally says 2019


----------



## smonikkims

^Maybe, but delays happen.


----------



## smonikkims

JackABee said:


> Nintendo says they announce games at most 9 months ahead or less.



Really? Where did they say that? That's exciting if so.


----------



## Hat'

smonikkims said:


> Really? Where did they say that? That's exciting if so.



I they've been pretty consistent with the switch releases.
And to give an example we can look at Smash which they teased in a Nintendo Direct, and in the next one we got all of the informations and even some gameplay. Okay it was for E3 but still I like to use this as my standard. 
So let's really hope we'll get a lot more informations in the next Nintendo Direct ! It may even be an Animal Crossing Direct, that'd be cool.
And yeah I don't think Nintendo teased us because of pressure, I think the game is at a good state of developement and they felt safe to announce it so let's hope we won't have to wait for too long.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Galaxxy said:


> I would actually love to see a spring or summer release for the game.
> Whenever I start a town in the winter, it doesn't feel right to me lmao, I like to see the greenery and then see it fade into another season.
> 
> So for me, I expect it to be late spring time, early summer- June-ish?



Omg same !!!
Like starting in winter is just so horrible. June would be the perfect month for me. Even if I'm hoping for some kind of March release in my wildest dreams.


----------



## Tinkalila

I feel like animal crossing is the perfect game to release in the spring, I'm hoping they'll do it then. The sooner the better!


----------



## Pansy

I think it'll release late spring-early summer. I feel like those are the best seasons to release it in because the fall and winter holidays are some of the best ones in my opinion. Also, like someone had said, it feels more natural to start towns during those months, too. I feel like if the game wasn't going to come out fairly soon then they would've announced Isabelle as a Smash character closer to Ultimate's release.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'm thinking of somewhere in December. I mean, NL was released during the Summer, the original was released in spring, WW and CF released during mid fall judging from those initial release dates. Nintendo has yet to release a game from this franchise in winter. We really don't know anything else at this point other than the fact that it's gonna release next year unless they delay it. Nintendo themselves always have a trick up their sleeve.


----------



## Byngo

wouldn’t it be a smart move for nintendo to release ac in q2/q3 rather than q4 when a lot of other big games are being released? that way ac would get the attention it desveres and it’s sales wouldn’t be impeded. idk

if it’s not out by Sep 2019, id say it’s not coming til q2/q3 2020


----------



## Justin

Programming note: I have merged the two big release date / timing threads that were ongoing into this single thread and given it a sticky as it's likely to be one of the main topics until we have more information. Please keep discussion / speculation of the game's release timing to this thread.


----------



## Aozz202x

Im thinking at least Winter 2019 (Q4).


----------



## Jake

I want to say June because that's when New Leaf released, but I'm not too sure. Nintendo have a good record lately of only revealing games that are coming out soon (par Metroid, Fire Emblem and Yoshi), so I don't expect it to release any later than August/September. But who knows really. Ideally I'd love a Q2/3 release date which I think is most likely. No way will it be a Q1 release, and Q4 will likely have Pokemon and Metroid released.


----------



## Mink777

Well, Summer for Japan, but Fall for NA and EU.


----------



## Snowfell

I hope it releases in summer like acnl did, mostly because that's a good season to make bells in, but I think it'll probably be later like in November.


----------



## Locket

i really feel like it'll be a later spring release but i really don't know
we weren't really given anything besides "2019" but i do feel like a late Q2


----------



## tsukune_713

i really think itll be around e3 next year so in mid june or so is my guess


----------



## Junalt

I hope it?ll be in Q2 because that?s the earliest I could realistically see it happening. But in all likelihood, I think it?ll be in Q4 based on no footage etc. I will take anything as long as it?s still 2019! Only worried it will be delayed to 2020. Pokemon will be releasing end of next year as well so both release dates probably will be spaced out a bit.


----------



## Junee

I'm 99.9% sure it won't be out until after E3 and I hope it will be out before October. I just hope we get some buffer time to settle in before we have to deal with big back to back holidays.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I would assume that it will be released sometime between September of 2019 to June in 2020.

What I do hope is that if all regions can get Animal Crossing at once, not just Japan first. It?s getting more popular here.


----------



## Tri

Isn't it a tradition for the Japanese releases to be in November? I too hope they take the Pokemon route and go for an international release day.


----------



## Lucas4080

MayorOfMagix said:


> We've waited 6 years, a little extra isn't going to hurt at this point


Yeah, if we've lasted six years another year wouldn't hurt at all.


----------



## TheRealProcyon

I think it will get a late summer/fall release. It'd be after E3 and before the Holidays to make it so people won't have to wait too long. I do think they worked on it quite a while already, which means a release could even be done Q2 if they do a lot of Direct presentations.


----------



## sej

i think its going to be late summer/early autumn, i can wait.


----------



## Hat'

I really think that the Switch borught a new way of releasing game. They'll probably release it in May-July in  every country.
Again that's what I think and maybe my hopes are too high but they made us wait a long time so I think they just wanted to be sure the game was in a decent state to be announced.


----------



## cornimer

I think it will be released in November. Not only is it realistic given when the game was announced, but Wild World, City Folk, New Leaf and Pocket Camp were all initially released in November (although countries outside of Japan got some of them later)


----------



## TheRealProcyon

Vampnessa said:


> I think it will be released in November. Not only is it realistic given when the game was announced, but Wild World, City Folk, New Leaf and Pocket Camp were all initially released in November (although countries outside of Japan got some of them later)



New Leaf was a 3DS release game IIRC.


----------



## smonikkims

^Do you mean New Leaf was a launch game? It wasn't, sadly. It was announced close to the beginning of the 3DS life cycle but wasn't released for ages after that.


----------



## Anine

Q3 or Q4 is my prediction. 

Lowkey hoping for Q4 cos I need to save up for a switch aha ^^;


----------



## TheRealProcyon

Nevermind me stating New Leaf was a 3DS release game. I recalled wrong (I was young at the time and didn't follow game announcements). It seems New Leaf got announced in 2010's E3 but got released in November 2019. I think Nintendo is pretty far in development this time around.


----------



## smonikkims

^I believe you mean 2012 for New Leaf's original release in Japan 
But yeah, it has already been stated that Nintendo doesn't want to wait for ages after the announcement of this game to release it so they must already have some progress. I think we'll get some in-game show-offs next time the game is mentioned in any official media.


----------



## JackABee

Okay, so I *switched* around my predictions 

Animal Crossing Switch could be one of those games like Mario Odyssey, where there's no info on it until it comes out in like 8 months. Animal Crossing Switch could have been in development, like Mario Odyssey, for years without anyone knowing.

Also the pre-orders for the game are up on Best Buy. So it must be close, since Pokemon for Switch still doesn't have pre-orders, and it might be out around that, or at least, most people here predict that time.

Idk, those are my thoughts, I wouldn't be surprised if it came out in late 2019 or 2020.


----------



## smonikkims

JackABee said:


> Also the pre-orders for the game are up on Best Buy. So it must be close, since Pokemon for Switch still doesn't have pre-orders, and it might be out around that, or at least, most people here predict that time.



AC has preorders up? That's crazy. There aren't any preorders up for Metroid Prime 4 right? I ask because they both have the exact same amount of info up about them (zilch except it's coming). Maybe it's a mistake, since it's only in one place.


----------



## Pansy

smonikkims said:


> AC has preorders up?


I'm shook. 

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/animal-crossing-nintendo-switch-nintendo-switch/5723316.p?skuId=5723316


----------



## JackABee

okay, so there is pre-orders for Prime for, and 3 Houses, but not Pokemon. We basically have the same info as that game, which is why I think a Animal Crossing direct in a' coming.


----------



## watercolorwish

i am 100 certain it will be Q1 or Q2. winter and spring just seem most likely for the release

if its Q4 i might cry but y'know we're all about positivity here


----------



## Bulbadragon

I mean, ideally, Q1. But realistically, I think November like the other games. I'm just happy it isn't like NL where it's announced years before coming out. That was what killed me about NL, it was announced in 2010 but didn't come out until 2012/2013. Just knowing it will come out in 2019 is good enough for me. Although it being up for preorder already makes me suspicious.


----------



## dj_mask

I really think we're going to see a release somewhere between May-July.  Q1 is very unlikely and Q4 will definitely get Pokemon.  In regards to games like FE and Metroid, I don't think they will release anything too close together, but haven't we usually seen Q1 releases for FE?  If this is true, then AC will get either Q2 or Q3 with Metroid getting the other. Just my opinion though


----------



## Hayze

like others said, i don't think they'll release Animal Crossing and Pokemon super close to each other. same goes for the other big releases. i highly doubt it will release Q1, so either Q2 or Q3, though i wouldn't be surprised if it were delayed. personally, i hope it releases in the first half of the year, but we'll see!


----------



## Blue Cup

As much as I want to see it launch in 2019, and my guess for the period is September, I don't think the game will make it. Spring 2020 is the latest I expect it.

I also want to remind everyone that keeps saying that they don't think they'll release Pokemon and Animal Crossing so close to each other that Pokemon =/= Nintendo. Game Freak will reap much of the profits from Pokemon, and if Nintendo wants to release their own major title around that time frame, then they will do it.

For a good example, just look at November this year: Let's Go Pikachu/Eevee in November, then Smash Bros. Ultimate 3 weeks later.


----------



## DaCoSim

PLEASE March for my bday!!!!! But my guess is June.


----------



## Jacob

Definitely sooner rather than later


----------



## smonikkims

I'm curious to know what you guys think about when we'll next hear some news about the game.


----------



## Garrett

A January Direct, then a huge blowout at E3 just before/after release.


----------



## lars708

Please come out before or at the start of summer because I won't have enough time to properly play it if it comes out after

PLEASE NINTENDO

It will probably be fall or later though rip

- - - Post Merge - - -



JackABee said:


> Okay, so I *switched* around my predictions
> 
> Animal Crossing Switch could be one of those games like Mario Odyssey, where there's no info on it until it comes out in like 8 months. Animal Crossing Switch could have been in development, like Mario Odyssey, for years without anyone knowing.
> 
> Also the pre-orders for the game are up on Best Buy. So it must be close, since Pokemon for Switch still doesn't have pre-orders, and it might be out around that, or at least, most people here predict that time.
> 
> Idk, those are my thoughts, I wouldn't be surprised if it came out in late 2019 or 2020.



Those pre-orders mean nothing lol, Nintendo doesn't have the game available yet for retailers. They're just trying to cash in on the hype


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m not surprised that almost nobody said Q1 if we’re talking about 2019. Not only it won’t be ready by then, but video games are rarely launched at that time of the year. Even in 2020 it won’t be released in Q1. Oddly enough, that was the same time of the year the Nintendo Switch was launched, as well as one of its most successful titles.


----------



## smonikkims

I wanted to report back here and say that while I'm still pretty sure of a November release, I'm becoming a little more open to the idea of it being sooner. Not really sure why! It's nice to think about though.


----------



## Warrior

My main curiosity is, will the game launch earlier in japan. It just seems strange that it would launch earlier in japan with nintendos current climate. The switch is basically being treated as a bit of an international console... I don't know if ANY of the first parties so far had wildly different release dates on the switch.

I'm going for a July release. If the game doesn't come out at the same time in al regions... maybe July in japan, and November in eu/na.


----------



## smonikkims

Definitely don't think it'll come out in Japan this time first. Wild World and City Folk had their release dates very close together for different regions and GC was a different case due to its different versions. For that reason I think NL was the first to truly launch in Japan eons before the rest of the world and I think that was a mistake. Both system sellers Mario and Zelda had simultaneous worldwide releases. I think it makes more sense to compare with other games on the system than previous games in the franchise.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

When they release Animal Crossing on switch i wonder if we have to subscribe to nintendo switch online to play with friends?  if so, it will really suck.  the console is expensive enough, they want more money from us...


----------



## Sweetley

Luna Moonbug said:


> When they release Animal Crossing on switch i wonder if we have to subscribe to nintendo switch online to play with friends?  if so, it will really suck.  the console is expensive enough, they want more money from us...



I ask myself that too how it will works now that Nintendo Switch Online is a thing. It's not only 
playing with other people, but also how it will works with Tortimer Island and the Dream Suit
(if both are coming back). Would be of course nice if online for Animal Crossing is free, but I 
kinda doubt that...


----------



## Blue Cup

Luna Moonbug said:


> When they release Animal Crossing on switch i wonder if we have to subscribe to nintendo switch online to play with friends?  if so, it will really suck.  the console is expensive enough, they want more money from us...





Perry' said:


> I ask myself that too how it will works now that Nintendo Switch Online is a thing. It's not only
> playing with other people, but also how it will works with Tortimer Island and the Dream Suit
> (if both are coming back). Would be of course nice if online for Animal Crossing is free, but I
> kinda doubt that...



It will be behind the Nintendo Switch Online service. Stuff like the Dream Suite and the free DLC likely would not be as those aren't cases of connecting P2P. Everything else however? Yes, definitely. This will be one of the games they use to push their online service and gain more subscribers, and will likely get its own features and voice chat via their app.

One perk I imagine they'll keep behind the paywall is the use of the phone app. Like with Splatoon 2, I can definitely see them making your in-game catalog available to you via the app where you can place an order for an item even when you're not playing so that it would be there in your mail for later. 

The only games that aren't part of that whole deal are F2P games like Fortnite and the forthcoming Warframe.



Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m not surprised that almost nobody said Q1 if we’re talking about 2019. *Not only it won’t be ready by then, but video games are rarely launched at that time of the year*. Even in 2020 it won’t be released in Q1. Oddly enough, that was the same time of the year the Nintendo Switch was launched, as well as one of its most successful titles.



Eh wot? Where have you been the past two years? Q1 is the new Q4 in terms of major releases now. Just look at the coming 2019 Q1:

Kingdom Hearts 3
Resident Evil 2 Remake
Crackdown
Days Gone
Anthem
Metro Exodus
Devil May Cry 5
Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice

These are ALL going to be gargantuan sellers and before 2017, would have likely released in the latter half of the year.


----------



## smonikkims

Blue Cup said:


> One perk I imagine they'll keep behind the paywall is the use of the phone app. Like with Splatoon 2, I can definitely see them making your in-game catalog available to you via the app where you can place an order for an item even when you're not playing so that it would be there in your mail for later.



What a super neat idea. Although I think it would be nice if at least the phone app was available for single-player stuff without paying for online, I would love to see integration like this used frequently. I just think that's really neat.


----------



## Chouchou

I'm betting on Q2. 

Q1 will definitely not be the case since there is no footage yet. Q2 could be possible; there are already pre-orders available in some countries and Nintendo has this 9 months or less away policy when they announce games. It's also a decent time after the release of Smash. I think they included Isabelle as a character so that more people will be interested in the new AC game. So I'm hoping for Q2, would be a great timing to start a new town. If we don't have a direct with footage of the game around november this year, then it will probably be Q3 or Q4. They may take it to E3, but maybe not. Q4 is unlikely in my opinion because they are releasing the big Pokemon game around the same time and I guess their focus will be about that. I hope they don't postpone the game or delay it's release, it's been long enough Nintendo.


----------



## lunatepic

I want a summer release so badly but I feel like it's going to be late 2019/2020


----------



## projectx1991

I really want it to be Q1 because I?m just impatient but I reckon it?ll be Q 2 or 3 with 4 if it gets pushed back. I don?t know though, I can?t help but feel this game is actually near completion with the teams polishing and starting localisation soon. I reckon no game play was intentional to tease us and then the next Direct we?ll have footage.

Does anyone else feel this game has been in development since just before WiiU launch? I reckon this games original home was WiiU...but then that fail happened to they saved it for Switch and have very slowly been working on it longer than we think?


----------



## SnakeEater

We don't know how long they've been working on it.


----------



## smonikkims

I don't think the game was developed with the Wii U in mind. I think we would've possibly gotten a Breath of the Wild situation if that had been the case. But, I do feel it has been in development for a while. Maybe just after Splatoon 2 was completed, since it's the same team.


----------



## BaltoDork

I'm going to say late summer for now. It's the option that's both me thinking _a little_ logically, but also being hopeful. I think it'd be the perfect time to release the game, and it makes sense to me knowing what else we'll be receiving in 2019. I guess they really could release it very closely to Pokemon, but I'd personally prefer to have a breather between them because both are very exciting.

If I had to guess.. and it is just a not very sure guess, we'll hear about it sometime before E3 and they'll cover it a bit more there before releasing it soon afterwards. 

I am a little uneasy considering they didn't show anything, but I think it would have been awkward to show a trailer after the one for Isabelle in Ultimate. It would have really dragged. That, and I don't think there's any rush to show it off in depth if it's not coming until next year, unless they were planning for a release very early in 2019. I also found it kinda curious that there was no mention of a working title. 

I don't know. I didn't think we would get a Smash game this year, but they completely surprised me with that in the direct they announced it in, and we didn't have to wait terribly long to see it. So part of me kind of thinks it releasing in the first half of the year is probable. I just hope maybe we can get a simultaneous worldwide release.. or at least a close one. Another example would be how Super Mario Odyssey was something they didn't announce until not too long before release as well.

Anyways, I could be completely wrong, and I could also see it being a holiday title. I'm just hoping it's not, since I'd like to be able to settle into my town before those events! My worst fear is that it'll get pushed back into 2020, but I really have at least a little faith in them. After all, it's been said that they don't want a repeat of New Leaf's delay. I feel like them giving a year must mean they've gotten a good deal of the game done, but just aren't ready to show anything quite yet.


----------



## Mokuren

I would guess Q3 or Q4 and we will get more informations at the e3 next year. That's my guess... maybe november ^^


----------



## pinkfawn

I think Q2. I think before the end of this year we will get an Animal Crossing Direct and then a release date. I don't think it will be any later than September 2019 (and that is the absolute longest they'll wait) and here's why:

Online Play. They want to get as many subscribers as possible before the end of the first year of launching the service, aka next September. They aren't going to release a game that a lot of people are buying Switches/Online play more than a year after the initial launch of the service. Smash and Splatoon will bring in a lot of Online revenue but Nintendo has something good with Animal Crossing and they know it. Beyond Smash, Animal Crossing was the #2 requested game to come to the Switch. They want this in their first year of Online service sales. I think Summer is perfect because of school being out, so my guess is anytime between May and August. 

You also have to look at other game releases. Pokemon Gen 8 will be a huge hitter when it comes to sales, and Pokemon games almost always come out in November or fall in general. Pitting Pokemon vs. Animal Crossing in terms of people who can only buy one for whatever reason (cost, too close to christmas, etc) isn't a smart move.

ANYWAY those are just my reasons for thinking it's Q2. Obviously no one knows for sure and we can only speculate for now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

accioliz said:


> I think Q2. I think before the end of this year we will get an Animal Crossing Direct and then a release date. I don't think it will be any later than September 2019 (and that is the absolute longest they'll wait) and here's why:
> 
> Online Play. They want to get as many subscribers as possible before the end of the first year of launching the service, aka next September. They aren't going to release a game that a lot of people are buying Switches/Online play more than a year after the initial launch of the service. Smash and Splatoon will bring in a lot of Online revenue but Nintendo has something good with Animal Crossing and they know it. Beyond Smash, Animal Crossing was the #2 requested game to come to the Switch. They want this in their first year of Online service sales. I think Summer is perfect because of school being out, so my guess is anytime between May and August.
> 
> You also have to look at other game releases. Pokemon Gen 8 will be a huge hitter when it comes to sales, and Pokemon games almost always come out in November or fall in general. Pitting Pokemon vs. Animal Crossing in terms of people who can only buy one for whatever reason (cost, too close to christmas, etc) isn't a smart move.
> 
> ANYWAY those are just my reasons for thinking it's Q2. Obviously no one knows for sure and we can only speculate for now.



I was carried away by Pokemon when Sun and Moon came out in 2016 and Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon came out in 2017. If I were still playing Animal Crossing by then, I won’t let Pokemon distract me this time.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Warrior said:


> My main curiosity is, will the game launch earlier in japan. It just seems strange that it would launch earlier in japan with nintendos current climate. The switch is basically being treated as a bit of an international console... I don't know if ANY of the first parties so far had wildly different release dates on the switch.
> 
> I'm going for a July release. If the game doesn't come out at the same time in al regions... maybe July in japan, and November in eu/na.



I don't think the switch has a region lock so I don't think it would make any sense not to release it worldwide. I heard you can buy the Japanese physical version of Okami and play it in English. I can imagine the same would be true for Animal crossing.


----------



## Joyce

I hope Q1 but realisticly I think second half of 2019.


----------



## smonikkims

I had a dream last night and in that dream the release date was set for December 8th 2019.
Hm.


----------



## Mayor Kera

Protip: if you keep a Q4 release date in your expectations, then you'll feel extra good and excited if it comes out in one of the other quarters. If you keep your fingers crossed for Q1 or something, the wait is going to be harder. 

At least, that's how I'm going to try to handle this. x3


----------



## Chouchou

accioliz said:


> I think Q2. I think before the end of this year we will get an Animal Crossing Direct and then a release date. I don't think it will be any later than September 2019 (and that is the absolute longest they'll wait) and here's why:
> 
> Online Play. They want to get as many subscribers as possible before the end of the first year of launching the service, aka next September. They aren't going to release a game that a lot of people are buying Switches/Online play more than a year after the initial launch of the service. Smash and Splatoon will bring in a lot of Online revenue but Nintendo has something good with Animal Crossing and they know it. Beyond Smash, Animal Crossing was the #2 requested game to come to the Switch. They want this in their first year of Online service sales. I think Summer is perfect because of school being out, so my guess is anytime between May and August.
> 
> You also have to look at other game releases. Pokemon Gen 8 will be a huge hitter when it comes to sales, and Pokemon games almost always come out in November or fall in general. Pitting Pokemon vs. Animal Crossing in terms of people who can only buy one for whatever reason (cost, too close to christmas, etc) isn't a smart move.
> 
> ANYWAY those are just my reasons for thinking it's Q2. Obviously no one knows for sure and we can only speculate for now.



This seems pretty realistic by me. This + the release of Isabelle in Smash that (maybe) will attract smash players into buying or getting interest in AC. It would not be logical if the release between AC and Smash is more than 6-7 months apart. I think we will get more information around november or januari.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I know it ain't coming out soon but I really need a game that doesn't stress me out .

*glares at Octo Expansion*


----------



## Blue Cup

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> I know it ain't coming out soon but I really need a game that doesn't stress me out .
> 
> *glares at Octo Expansion*



Off-topic, but check out Stardew Valley or Yonder: The Cloud Catcher Chronicles.


----------



## Khaelis

I'm predicting a July or August release. Perhaps September.


----------



## visibleghost

i voted q3 because i want to be hopeful but i wouldn't be surprised if it is released in november or december instead.


----------



## MayorRibbon

I voted Q1 because I've read here and there that Nintendo will announce new games 6 - 9 months before they release them.
And I think a spring release would be cute and new (would it be the first AC to be released in Spring?) for this Animal Crossing.

My prediction: *Friday 22nd March 2019*!

In any case, I feel it won't be released after Q2. So Spring or Summer release at least!


----------



## lars708

Actually I suddenly became super excited for the game so it BETTER come out before or early in summer. I won't have time if it comes out after I start with school :[


----------



## smonikkims

I've changed my mind and I now believe we might get the game late spring or some time in summer! I feel like the game must have been in development for some time and may have even been in development for the Wii U at some point. I just don't think it's too unreasonable to think we may not have to wait a full year now. Of course winter is still totally okay!


----------



## Stevey Queen

MayorRibbon said:


> I voted Q1 because I've read here and there that Nintendo will announce new games 6 - 9 months before they release them.
> And I think a spring release would be cute and new (would it be the first AC to be released in Spring?) for this Animal Crossing.
> 
> My prediction: *Friday 22nd March 2019*!
> 
> In any case, I feel it won't be released after Q2. So Spring or Summer release at least!



That's really not true. Yoshi crafted world and metroid prime 4 were both announced over a year ago and they aren't out and won't be until next year.


----------



## MayorRibbon

I don't know. Because Reggie announced this  "6 - 9 months policy" at the E3 2018. 
So this policy doesn't apply to games that have been announced before this E3 (I guess?). 

Plus T. Kimishima has announced at the last shareholders meeting that the objective of selling 20 millions of Nintendo Switch between April 2018 and March 2019 was still on. And AC would be a great tool to increase sales I think, so why not! 

But I really do not know in the end haha. Those are just my predictions


----------



## nintendofan85

I voted Q4 since Nintendo will likely release the game at the same time everywhere.


----------



## Snowfell

Gamestop has a preorder up now as well with a placeholder date of 12/31/19 that way they've got all of 2019 covered. ngl though it would be kinda awesome to have it come out then because 1) it's my birthday, and 2) it'd be handy for all the 1 year challenges to start on the 1st of the year the next day.


----------



## projectx1991

I really feel this game was started for WiiU and then halted with the team asked to create something new...(Splatoon). This game is further in development than we think. I reckon it will come in the first half of 2019.


----------



## smonikkims

There are so many different predictions hah.
There should be a TBT prize for whoever guesses the exact correct date. xD


----------



## cats_toy

Considering how long we?ve waited for a new installment, I would like to see a new AC sooner rather than later.


----------



## smonikkims

I felt like popping in to discuss the sticker book releasing on January 8th. I know a few optimistic people have wondered whether it has something to do with the release date of the game because the Pok?mon Let's Go trainer guide comes out a week after the game does, and so people have been wondering whether AC will release on January 1st (omg I WISH), but I am wondering whether the sticker book will actually be more New Leaf based. It doesn't say New Leaf on it (unless the cover isn't final yet) but the cover that is shown on the preorder pages heavily features Reese and Cyrus, and I feel like they're very much New Leaf characters. Still, it does seem weird to suddenly release a sticker book for a game that's so old, AND following the announcement of the next game in the series. Then again, there's always the chance it's a 'generic' Animal Crossing series sticker book and it's just there to feed off the hype of the announcement. I just felt like sharing my thoughts is all.

I really hope someone'll share the contents with us if they decide to buy it! I'd love to see if there are any little hints or anything for the next game in there.


----------



## Blue Cup

Okay guys, check this:

https://www.lootpots.com/articles/a...uld-be-released-as-early-as-q1-2019-02102018/

Late Q1/Q2, so between March and June. 

The founder of this site, Pixelpar, knew about and teased the title, setting and other things relating to the Let's Go games a good month or so before they were ever announced. 

His history isn't 100% like King Zell(the guy that leaked that Animal Crossing was happening) but he's definitely one to pay attention to.


----------



## smonikkims

Awesome. It's so nice to have even a few rumours flying around. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## MayorRibbon

MARCH! I knew it


----------



## Khaelis

I still personally think the release date will be either June or July. I take rumours with a grain of salt. It's 'easy' to predict Nintendo-related content.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I would bet good money that Nintendo's been working on a new Animal Crossing since the Wii U, but they decided to hold off after the system's rather abysmal sales. So a Q1 release date is entirely within the reality of possibility. And something also tells me that Pocket Camp was released for two reasons: as a placeholder for the hungry AC masses, and as a sort of trial run for potential new gameplay/mechanics.


----------



## smonikkims

HopeForHyrule said:


> I would bet good money that Nintendo's been working on a new Animal Crossing since the Wii U, but they decided to hold off after the system's rather abysmal sales. So a Q1 release date is entirely within the reality of possibility. And something also tells me that Pocket Camp was released for two reasons: as a placeholder for the hungry AC masses, and as a sort of trial run for potential new gameplay/mechanics.



I think you hit the nail on the head there. Nicely put!


----------



## Tri

@Hope But their strategy with everything else was to DX port, make a DX like sequel, or in Zelda's case cross release (even for later games that were unsuited to the WiiU's low competitive audience like Pokken). Holding games was not their strategy during that period. Also, I feel like they would have connected the crazy success of New Leaf to its portability and aim to develop for the next handheld.  I do agree it was in development for at least that long and PC was a tech demo of sorts. Voted Q4 a while ago but really hope Q1


----------



## honeyaura

I say around August-September. Or maybe the holidays. They just announced it late this year, so to give everyone time to save/plan for it, maybe?


----------



## Jason Voorhees

I hope it's sooner. 
I've almost lost all interest in NL. 

Just biding time.


----------



## watercolorwish

smonikkims said:


> I felt like popping in to discuss the sticker book releasing on January 8th. I know a few optimistic people have wondered whether it has something to do with the release date of the game because the Pok?mon Let's Go trainer guide comes out a week after the game does, and so people have been wondering whether AC will release on January 1st (omg I WISH), but I am wondering whether the sticker book will actually be more New Leaf based. It doesn't say New Leaf on it (unless the cover isn't final yet) but the cover that is shown on the preorder pages heavily features Reese and Cyrus, and I feel like they're very much New Leaf characters. Still, it does seem weird to suddenly release a sticker book for a game that's so old, AND following the announcement of the next game in the series. Then again, there's always the chance it's a 'generic' Animal Crossing series sticker book and it's just there to feed off the hype of the announcement. I just felt like sharing my thoughts is all.
> 
> I really hope someone'll share the contents with us if they decide to buy it! I'd love to see if there are any little hints or anything for the next game in there.



I saw this too! I'm totally convinced that the cover is just a thing they threw together as a placeholder image and will update it with the full art cover at some point. if theres new models rendered for characters or it features new characters then i'm totally convinced that the game is coming sooner than we think


----------



## MayorRibbon

This month, it's going to be the birthday of Pocket Camp! 
They did a Nintendo Direct on Oct. 24, 2017, last year. It would be such a great celebration for the first year of Pocket Camp to give us some insights on Animal Crossing Switch! 
Plus it would kinda make a little bit of sense I guess?


----------



## cabbagecrossing

MayorRibbon said:


> This month, it's going to be the birthday of Pocket Camp!
> They did a Nintendo Direct on Oct. 24, 2017, last year. It would be such a great celebration for the first year of Pocket Camp to give us some insights on Animal Crossing Switch!
> Plus it would kinda make a little bit of sense I guess?



What's interesting is they also did an Animal Crossing direct on November 2nd 2016. So I can't shake the feeling that we are gonna get another Animal Crossing direct for the third year in a row at the end of October / beginning of November. I hope I'm right...


----------



## smonikkims

Aw, how cute would that be! A direct for PC's birthday I mean. I dunno, I guess we don't have too long to wait whatever the case to find out if anything is to be.


----------



## Amilee

the sticker book really confused me too when i saw it, cause it has no specific game titel in it and it comes out at a really random date? doesnt this stuff usually come out around a new game so more people buy it? unless its something that came out in japan long ago and we only get it now.


----------



## Paperboy012305

About the sticker book thing. Release dates for games have been on Tuesdays recently, and New Years Day is on a Tuesday, so it might be viable

Plus the fact that AC directs have been around late October/early November. So we might see an AC Switch direct in November, and it’ll reveal everything that is in AC Switch. Then they’ll reveal the release date after the direct.

Just think, that AC Switch was in development when we didn’t know about it and the reveal trailer is when the game got completed. I bet they didn’t tell us this sooner so that they won’t get the controversial hiatus again. They are loyal to their fans. (If it wasn’t for us, we wouldn’t have gotten Ridley, King K. Rool, Isabelle and more for Smash. Except Waluigi, they don’t seem to like him...)

So yeah. If the Q1 rumor is true. January 1st seems like a viable release date for the long anticipated AC Switch.


----------



## Relly

I don't think theres a chance it will be realised Q1 but I'm really crossing my fingers for Spring! I have a bad feeling it will be the end of the year though


----------



## ACFS

what we need is a fresh start... news is coming in a few weeks


----------



## SpiritofAce

How do you know a few weeks?


----------



## ACFS

SpiritofAce said:


> How do you know a few weeks?



I don't... but if I did, I'd say keep your schedule free November 6th.


----------



## SpiritofAce

ACFS said:


> I don't... but if I did, I'd say keep your schedule free November 6th.



You heard it here first folks.


----------



## cabbagecrossing

SpiritofAce said:


> You heard it here first folks.



It's probably just a troll, but I can't help but get excited.. UGH pls be true


----------



## Paperboy012305

Did this new member register here just to tell us this?

Seems all a bit too good to be true. But if my theory on page 13 is correct, then the November 6th ac direct date this user stated might be correct as well.


----------



## ACFS

Paperboy012305 said:


> Did this new member register here just to tell us this?
> 
> Seems all a bit too good to be true. But if my theory on page 13 is correct, then the November 6th ac direct date this user stated might be correct as well.



Honestly I'm not really sure about where is best to post the information that I have. I tried to make an account on resetera but couldn't find a way without potentially revealing my identity and I don't want to lose my fairly new job. This seemed like a good place to tease some fans without compromising myself or getting my colleagues in trouble.

I read your post and you are quite a few months off with the release date, but it's definitely sooner than a lot of people on here seem to think.


----------



## smonikkims

Well, whether you're for real or not, thanks for at least giving us something to look to! XD


----------



## ACFS

smonikkims said:


> Well, whether you're for real or not, thanks for at least giving us something to look to! XD



I've actually given more than just the direct date. If you look closely, I've also provided both the official (English) name of the game, and the release date.


----------



## smonikkims

ACFS said:


> I've actually given more than just the direct date. If you look closely, I've also provided both the official (English) name of the game, and the release date.



Not sure what you mean by the date but Fresh Start? I don't know how I feel about that name but I guess it works!

unless you're implying november 6th is the release date haha


----------



## Paperboy012305

November 6 is most likely the direct, because early November is pretty much the peak time for AC Directs recently.


----------



## smonikkims

OHHHH I see, the date of birth in your profile is April 26th! xD
That's pretty neat.


----------



## Relly

smonikkims said:


> OHHHH I see, the date of birth in your profile is April 26th! xD
> That's pretty neat.



It's gonna blow my mind if this person is spot on with everything


----------



## smonikkims

It sure would be awesome to find out that we heard it here first! xD


----------



## SpiritofAce

If this person is genuine, I would suggest that we keep it quiet and also keep messages to PM's because I don't want to get their position in the company at risk if this gets out, and I would hope that no one else on this forum would either.


----------



## smonikkims

^I think it would just be best to not talk about it any more anyways. We got a little information and we'll see for ourselves if it turned out to be real in time.


----------



## Paperboy012305

It should be good enough. We’ll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Blue Cup

Paperboy012305 said:


> About the sticker book thing. *Release dates for games have been on Tuesdays recently*, and New Years Day is on a Tuesday, so it might be viable
> 
> Plus the fact that AC directs have been around late October/early November. So we might see an AC Switch direct in November, and it?ll reveal everything that is in AC Switch. Then they?ll reveal the release date after the direct.
> 
> Just think, that AC Switch was in development when we didn?t know about it and the reveal trailer is when the game got completed. I bet they didn?t tell us this sooner so that they won?t get the controversial hiatus again. They are loyal to their fans. (If it wasn?t for us, we wouldn?t have gotten Ridley, King K. Rool, Isabelle and more for Smash. Except Waluigi, they don?t seem to like him...)
> 
> So yeah. If the Q1 rumor is true. January 1st seems like a viable release date for the long anticipated AC Switch.



*First off, no they haven't. Absolutely none of the major Switch releases have launched on Tuesdays. Even 3rd party stuff like this weeks The World Ends With You port is launching on Friday.*

Second, no company, let alone Nintendo, is going to release one of their biggest games a week after Christmas. That's just absurd. Add to that that January 1st is a Tuesday, and Nintendo has only released their major titles on Fridays. The company has very clearly planned all of this far in advance, hence the way major titles are dotted between major ports. They know when they MIGHT be able to release it, but they don't have a sure slot right now given the unexpected extension in Fire Emblem and Yoshis development time. It will have to find itself sometime between or shortly after these two games launch, which isn't until spring anyway.

Also to note, that whole Q1/Q2 thing I posted a while back was actually debunked, by Resetera member and industry vet NateDrake, so yeah. He stated that it was "Incorrect", which could mean any number of things ranging from it not having a planned release quarter at all or that it's just flat out false.

The fact that everyone is looking at the release of a Random House sticker book, which does not have anything to do with anything pre-Switch era, and trying concoct these wild theories about its relation to the Switch title is ridiculous. 

It's a sticker book that is Animal Crossing themed. _The fact that it isn't themed after one specific game means absolutely nothing._



ACFS said:


> I don't... but if I did, I'd say keep your schedule free November 6th.



Which is a Tuesday, so unless this related to some magazine or something, you're just shaking the beehive by getting everyone riled up in here. Directs don't fall on Tuesdays, so I don't know what you could possibly be alluding to, which is likely nothing anyway given you're just some random on a specific series-related forum. 

_I might also add that none of the actual insiders are teasing anything._



Amilee said:


> the sticker book really confused me too when i saw it, cause it has no specific game titel in it and it comes out at a really random date? doesnt this stuff usually come out around a new game so more people buy it? unless its something that came out in japan long ago and we only get it now.



It really shouldn't be all that confusing. Like, at all. Random House has the rights to Animal Crossing/Nintendo properties and they are releasing a simple sticker book. It's not a random release date, it's just a date they set for the book. It doesn't have a specific title because Animal Crossing is too samey in general so they are just going to throw everything together.

There's absolutely no conspiracy or anything going on here regarding the sticker book. Don't think so hard about it.

I will also add that, while history has shown we've received annual autumn Animal Crossing directs around this time each year, it is by no means the rule and it shouldn't be expected. The next major Direct */should/* be in January, so we can expect more news then. I just wouldn't hold your breath for anything sooner.

Things that are Nintendo news related that we CAN 100% look forward to for the remainder of the year:

- The final Super Smash Bros. Ultimate Direct before release detailing the final mode that they have been keeping secret.

- Reggie dropping some bombs at The Game Awards in December, which he and Geoff have already said would happen. Many believe, myself included, that they'll be a Metroid Prime HD Trilogy and Metroid Prime 4 first trailer.



SpiritofAce said:


> If this person is genuine, I would suggest that we keep it quiet and also keep messages to PM's because I don't want to get their position in the company at risk if this gets out, and I would hope that no one else on this forum would either.



I can assure you, they signed up just to pretend they have info. Leaks don't come from employees within the company, they get spread to 3rd party sources and are carefully spread out that way.

I imagine it's probably the same guy that sent Pixelpar this:







The title is "Animal Crossing: Fresh Start", which is exactly what our little "insider" here is spreading. Hmmmmmm


----------



## Paperboy012305

Two things I wanna know

- What’s that blue image on the top left of the switch cartridge?
- That user was a fake and will tell us that he was faking it all along

I *knew* it was too good to be true.


----------



## Blue Cup

Hard to tell, but it look like it could be the summer key art from New Leaf:


----------



## Paperboy012305

Definitely the exact same image. And also, the background looks like the same one used from Animal Forest+.

We can surely confirm that all this is fake and we got our hopes up for nothing.

It goes to show that Nintendo is smart enough to not let any info of their major games get leaked by fans.

Moral of the story here is:

*When Nintendo announces something, THEY WILL!*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Rant is done


----------



## Blue Cup

Well I mean, this "ACFS" chap made it pretty obvious he was a fake from the get-go. Probably someone from 4chan trying to pull a fast one on the Animal Crossing community.


----------



## smonikkims

Well I'm glad then! I was actually hoping the release would be a little earlier than April 26th and I don't like the name Fresh Start xD So there's still hope! XD


----------



## MayorRibbon

smonikkims said:


> Well I'm glad then! I was actually hoping the release would be a little earlier than April 26th and I don't like the name Fresh Start xD So there's still hope! XD



Told you: March 22nd. I have magical insights...... xD


----------



## Blue Cup

I honestly wouldn't expect it until sometime after April to be honest. As of right now, they have nothing announced for their summer period, where as January through May have some big hitters sitting with vague "Spring 2019" dates.

They can coax by on a single summer release in June/July with Animal Crossing alone, then autumn can really explode with Pok?mon and maybe Metroid or Bayonetta being their October or December game.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Not to forget that Gen 8 of Pokemon is coming next year, and the release date is most likely November. And if Animal Crossing and Pokemon release at the same month around the dates of their release dates then Nintendo and Game Freak are gonna have a time of a competition. (And you know how “Cheap” Nintendo is “Looking at you online service”)

So a summer release is our best bet we have. And if they could do a June release like they did with New Leaf, it would probably be June 7th.


----------



## Blue Cup

I would love nothing more than for it to launch on June 7th for one big reason: Any other year, I'd typically take my vacation from work starting the Friday before E3 and lasting through to the following monday, giving me 9 days off total. Next year it'd start on the 7th, a Friday as E3 is June 11th. Giving me an entire uninterrupted to play Animal Crossing.

However since next year isn't going to be any typical year due mostly to Animal Crossing, I may just request a few days off just to sit around the house to enjoy E3 festivities and then take my full vacation later starting the day the game launches.


----------



## Paperboy012305

It would be like 2013 all over again if Nintendo does this.

(Not the hiatus, lol?)


----------



## smonikkims

Now that I'm home I can actually say what I wanted to say. xD



Blue Cup said:


> Also to note, that whole Q1/Q2 thing I posted a while back was actually debunked, by Resetera member and industry vet NateDrake, so yeah. He stated that it was "Incorrect", which could mean any number of things ranging from it not having a planned release quarter at all or that it's just flat out false.



I don't know that it was really 'debunked' by NateDrake. PixelPar still expresses confidence in his source as he didn't receive any evidence from NateDrake to suggest he was incorrect, only doubts. Of course his doubts shouldn't be ignored if he is an industry vet, but if he hasn't provided any evidence, either one of them could be correct. I think there are plenty of people doubting PixelPar just because it seems like it's too good to be true, and I'm pretty sure he knows that. Unless NateDrake did provide some conflicting evidence? I couldn't seem to find it. Anyway, I would rather say that the rumour has rather been 'discredited' by this fact.

Also, I agree that the next major general Nintendo Direct will be in January as usual, but there still could be a direct specifically for AC or even Smash coming up this or next month. They seem to have historically been held quite soon after major directs, but that's if there's even one planned at all, which is dependent on whether there's actually anything to say. I do think though that whether we get an AC-themed direct or not will be indicative of how far away the game's release really is. I think that dropping the major info in the January direct would not leave enough time between that and the release of the game if we were looking at a late spring release, so I think we can discredit it further if we don't get any info before then.

Also also, that fake leaked cartridge is the ugliest and worst thing I have ever seen. I don't know why leakers feel the need to go that step too far and make everyone realise they were faking all along. I know they want a cheap thrill but why not leave it at what they gave us and keep us guessing for months? Surely that would be more of a thrill for them? XD

Just the way that 'Fresh Start' flower thing is tilted... yuck.


----------



## smonikkims

Hoo boy, although I don't necessarily believe it, it's quite funny that an early November (5th-9th) Direct is now being rumoured enough for Spawn Wave to make a video about it... It sure would be hilarious if it ended up being on the 6th. (And awesome of course)


----------



## kappnfangirl

smonikkims said:


> Hoo boy, although I don't necessarily believe it, it's quite funny that an early November (5th-9th) Direct is now being rumoured enough for Spawn Wave to make a video about it... It sure would be hilarious if it ended up being on the 6th. (And awesome of course)


It would be absolutely hilarious turn of events if somehow this 'ACFS' person is actually credible. I personally doubt it too but speculating is part of the fun, isn't it?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Nintendo Directs have always been on Thursdays, and if it?s true, it?s most likely going to be either a smash bros or Pokemon Let?s Go Pikachu/Eevee related event. Nothing about Animal Crossing.

But if the guy was right, then we were certainly fooled. It?s most likely wrong because I expect some Animal Crossing related news in February, because I don?t like the pattern of Nintendo Directs appearing in January so often.


----------



## cabbagecrossing

Paperboy012305 said:


> Nintendo Directs have always been on Thursdays



Since when? We've had many directs on Tuesdays and Wednesdays. That being said, I can't see them doing a direct on the 6th since isn't it the midterm elections in the US, and that would definitely draw attention away from any announcements.


----------



## Paperboy012305

They’ve mostly been on Thursdays, IIRC


----------



## smonikkims

According to the rumour both a general and game-related direct are expected in November. With the game related one being likely smash. There would be a chance of some AC info or footage in the former if it were true.


----------



## piske

I predict Q4. Gotta snatch that holiday cash. obvi I wish it would be sooner than that though... I about fell over when i saw the announcement on Twitter.


----------



## Stalfos

smonikkims said:


> According to the rumour both a general and game-related direct are expected in November. With the game related one being likely smash. There would be a chance of some AC info or footage in the former if it were true.



I'd love it if this was true. However, I'm not expecting the game to drop earlier than Q3 so I'm not really expecting us to see anything AC related until next year.

I hope I'm dead wrong though. lol


----------



## smonikkims

At this point I really am expecting the game to release in Summer, although I also think a late spring release is a possibility. I think that we will either get some information in November, then January, then release in late spring, OR we will get information in January, then a release around E3 time. For some reason everything hinges around whether we get info in November or January for me. I don't THINK we will get info in November, though, but I am really confident for info in January if we don't get it before then.


----------



## aldottcica

Dont know if you've guys heard about it. But it's release date is December 31st 2019. I went to Gamestop the other day and preodered it. The guy working there said it could be just a holder date but who knows

- - - Post Merge - - -

also it says on the gamestop website too btw


----------



## smonikkims

That is absolutely a placeholder date aldottcica, it's the date always used for preorders of games that don't have a set date yet but do have a year.


----------



## aldottcica

Ahhh gotcha. Wasn't truly sure.


----------



## seburin

All the mainline games were released on November/December, so I'd be surprised if it's before then.


----------



## Blue Cup

seburin said:


> All the mainline games were released on November/December, so I'd be surprised if it's before then.



Not quite. While it is true for Japan in all but two games, only City Folk and Wild World have launched in that timeframe in the rest of the world. Nowadays, Nintendo doesn't sit on their thumbs when it comes to major titles and launches them worldwide in the same week.


----------



## ACFS

quick update: direct on the 8th, not 6th. not sure what you're getting exactly but presumably a trailer and release date confirmation. i'll be stalking here after!


----------



## smonikkims

Oh hello again! Surprised to see you come back. The 8th seems too soon to me, but it's not completely unbelievable.


----------



## Sweetley

ACFS said:


> quick update: direct on the 8th, not 6th. not sure what you're getting exactly but presumably a trailer and release date confirmation. i'll be stalking here after!



Wait, hold on. A leaker? Here on Bell Tree? Interesting, I always see you guys on Twitter. I mean, 
don't get me wrong, I know there are leakers out there, who were right with what they said. But 
I'm still sceptical about every supposed to be leak, as I don't want to get hyped for nothing at the
end.

So, Nov. 8th hm? Well, that's a thursday. I agree with  smonikkims, it seems too soon, especially
since we just got that big Smash Direct. Then again, are we talking about a Animal Crossing only
Direct or a normal Nintendo Direct? Also, I would confidence Nintendo to just drop another Direct
after there was one. And many rumors said there would be another Direct this month, maybe it
is true..?

Well, I will wait and see. Actually, Nintendo would announced the Direct on tuesday if there is 
really one next week (at least if I remember correctly, they announce Directs two days before
the day they gonna show it). Would be really nice to finally get some informations, but like I
said, I'm sceptical.


----------



## smonikkims

^ACFS showed up a while back to tell us there would be a direct on the 6th of November and since then a lot of people have decided not to believe them, so if this is a fake leaker we're dealing with it's a pretty gutsy move coming back to adjust! I just find this stuff entertaining anyway since it's nice to have something to look forward to even if we're just looking forward to it being disproven. Haha it makes the days to the real release go faster.


----------



## kappnfangirl

November 8th coincidentally happens to be the date when Youtube will become available on the Switch 

I don't think another Direct will take place this close to the Smash Direct, but the source that leaked the date for the Smash Direct did say to expect 2 Directs this Month. I'll keep my eyes peeled but still very hesitant to believe this 'leaker' tbh.


----------



## shunishu

hm we did have special directs a week after a regular direct in the past (wasn't the pokemon 2019 developer direct a week after a normal direct where it got confirmed? hm..) so it's not impossible to imagine.. and if it's just a trailer it could be part of a regular direct too. given that we don't have much information on the n64 classic yet (that is coming in spring? not sure right now)  it could happen, that they want to tease it now. otherwise they might have to wait till after let's go and smash are out. we'll see anyway


----------



## Blue Cup

ACFS said:


> quick update: direct on the 8th, not 6th. not sure what you're getting exactly but presumably a trailer and release date confirmation. i'll be stalking here after!



Hey man, I wanna be proven wrong. We're in prime Animal Crossing Direct season after all. I'm just being cautious, as everyone here should be regarding leaks of ANY kind.

If it turns out you have legit info, then awesome. Thank you for the heads up in advance, but we'll know for certain soon enough.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Who knows what we can expect on the 8th, probably nothing, but he could be true or not. We won’t know until the actual date arrives.

There are fake leaks, (Such as the Grinch Leak, thank goodness it’s fake.) and then there’s this. Fake or not, we must wait.


----------



## Sweetley

smonikkims said:


> ^ACFS showed up a while back to tell us there would be a direct on the 6th of November and since then a lot of people have decided not to believe them, so if this is a fake leaker we're dealing with it's a pretty gutsy move coming back to adjust! I just find this stuff entertaining anyway since it's nice to have something to look forward to even if we're just looking forward to it being disproven. Haha it makes the days to the real release go faster.



Oh, ok. Thanks for the clarification. I mean, it is in fact interesting to see all these leakers and their 
"informations", some of them really sounds ridiculous, others however also sounds believable. Would
be kinda funny if ACFS says the truth.

Other then that, I just hope that we will get at least some informations soon. I'm especially curious
about the title.


----------



## Mr. Cat

Youtube is supposed to arrive to the Switch on the 8th, so maybe there will be a general direct on or a little before the 8th? Maybe.


----------



## Blue Cup

Paperboy012305 said:


> Who knows what we can expect on the 8th, probably nothing, but he could be true or not. We won’t know until the actual date arrives.
> 
> There are fake leaks, (Such as the Grinch Leak, thank goodness it’s fake.) and then there’s this. Fake or not, we must wait.



Why though? The Grinch Leak was great, Geno was and is going to remain one of the last remaining must-have fighters.


----------



## cabbagecrossing

I'm trying to restrain my excitement, but the site gamingintel has just published an article claiming there will definitely be another direct this month, and that there is a big chance it will be on the 8th. This site also predicted the last few directs including leaking the smash one on the 1st. Even if this direct is happening though, it doesn't mean we are getting anything Animal Crossing related. But it sure is a weird coincidence. Either way, Thursday is only a few days away so we will know soon enough.


https://gamingintel.com/nintendo/leak-2nd-nintendo-direct-coming-in-november-2018/


----------



## smonikkims

That's really exciting cabbage. After their prediction of the direct on the 1st I consider this a trustworthy source. Now I'm totally confident there'll be a direct this month even though I feel like basing the prediction around the YouTube release is a little off. I'm not completely confident there'll be any Animal Crossing news in it but I'm looking forward to the direct nonetheless.

Even though the 8th prediction lines up with ACFS's little update I feel like both could just be saying that because of the YouTube thing, which is why I'm not totally excited about this coincidence.


----------



## Paperboy012305

If the 8th Direct is true. We’ll be getting a regular direct with YouTube being on switch, new games of course, a bunch of new dlc for Odyssey, BOTW, Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, Super Mario Party and more, and of course, a gameplay trailer of AC Switch, revealing the title name and the release date.

Disclaimer: I am not a leaker, this is only a prediction.


----------



## smonikkims

I think the release date for AC is a bit iffy, I think a month or at least quarter could be revealed but I don't know how far off actual dates are decided. Some kind of trailer I think is definitely possible. I've been soooo looking forward to just seeing ANYTHING about how the game will look.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I expect them to do 2013 all over again and release it on the 7th of June. (They used to release their games on Sunday, but now they release their games on Fridays)
And also, the date setup for 2019 is the same as 2013. I wouldn’t be surprised if Nintendo did that.


----------



## Sweetley

If there is really a Direct this Thursday, shouldn't we get then tomorrow the official announcement 
from Nintendo then? Since Nintendo, as far as I know, always announce a Direct two days before 
the release date.

If there is really a Direct then I think that chances are there that they will say something about the 
new AC. Some gameplay and the title are likely I would say, maybe also someting about a release date.


----------



## smonikkims

Ooh yeah I forgot to say that if there is any gameplay I imagine the title will be revealed. I don't think Nintendo's working titles generally last very long.


----------



## Blue Cup

King Zell has spoken once more.







as we all know, he was the one that first tipped uss off about Animal Crossing Switch back in September.



Pepperminterry said:


> If there is really a Direct this Thursday, shouldn't we get then tomorrow the official announcement
> from Nintendo then? Since Nintendo, as far as I know, always announce a Direct two days before
> the release date.
> 
> If there is really a Direct then I think that chances are there that they will say something about the
> new AC. Some gameplay and the title are likely I would say, maybe also someting about a release date.



Correct. The announcement always comes at 10am two days before the Direct. SOMETIMES there is shorter notice the day before or even none at all in the case of Mini Directs, which they just post out of the blue at the usual Direct time.

IF there is a general Direct coming, it'll most likely be a Mini Direct. My guess is they are going to announce the Nintendo 64 Mini and maybe some last minute Christmas bundles for Black Friday. And of course the Youtube app.



Paperboy012305 said:


> I expect them to do 2013 all over again and release it on the 7th of June. (They used to release their games on Sunday, but now they release their games on Fridays)
> And also, the date setup for 2019 is the same as 2013. I wouldn’t be surprised if Nintendo did that.



I remember all the tweets that year from people ignoring E3 to play New Leaf. It was great.


----------



## smonikkims

I'm excited for N64 mini news not because I want one but because I want to get my dad one for Christmas, so I can only hope it comes out before then. xD He's so hard to buy anything for but that'd do fine.

I imagine if it's a Mini Direct there's no chance of any AC news. Otherwise I think it's sort of mid-range likely.


----------



## Blue Cup

Yeah, it's kinda "Eh" as far as Animal Crossing appearing goes. We shall see soon enough I guess.


----------



## Sweetley

A N64 Mini sounds interesting.

Are there still any chances that it could be a normal Direct? I mean, Metroid Prime 4 for
example is also a game with no new informations besides the fact that we know that it's
in development, maybe they have now some gameplay and a release date finally to share
and which they could show in a normal Direct? 

Or if it turns out to be just a Mini Direct, are there any chances that they maybe announce
a Animal Crossing Direct which will coming soon (around December) then? Because it would 
be really nice to finally get some news...


----------



## Neechan

Hype for me is cautious atm, don't want to let myself down


----------



## Blue Cup

Pepperminterry said:


> A N64 Mini sounds interesting.
> 
> Are there still any chances that it could be a normal Direct? I mean, Metroid Prime 4 for
> example is also a game with no new informations besides the fact that we know that it's
> in development, maybe they have now some gameplay and a release date finally to share
> and which they could show in a normal Direct?
> 
> Or if it turns out to be just a Mini Direct, are there any chances that they maybe announce
> a Animal Crossing Direct which will coming soon (around December) then? Because it would
> be really nice to finally get some news...



The general consensus is that they are holding on to any further Prime 4 news until The Game Awards on December 6th. There have been more than enough winking and nudging to think otherwise. Reggie recently appeared in a photo with Geoff Keighley wearing a Metroid shirt. 

And yeah, I mean there is always a chance that it's a general Direct, but we are so late into the year now that there' can't be too much else left to talk about when there are only, what? 45 to 50 days left in the year? I think it'll be a few last minute eShop announcements, The N64 Mini and maybe some January/February Wii U port news. 

But it's Nintendo, and the fact that we are even talking about a Direct right now in the middle of November just goes to show that you can never 100% accurately predict what they are going to do.


----------



## Paperboy012305

And if another Direct is on the 8th, I wouldn’t expect another direct in January. It’s just too soon.


----------



## smonikkims

Hmmm, I disagree. I think bringing a new Direct in with the new year makes sense. That way they can move on to the 2019 releases proper. From what I've heard January directs are commonplace.


----------



## Blue Cup

A major Direct in January is to be expected. What is supposedly happening this week, if anything, will be minor and have no barring on what they will talk about in 2019 at all. 

They need to have a general Direct in January/February to address the first half of the year. Plus they have the Pok?mon Direct in February as well.


----------



## Warrior

The January direct this year was hardly a blow out by any means, I don't think they'll show the first animal crossing gameplay in January direct, the january direct is basically more of a small games gig, whereas animal crossing currently is huge. I think if anything getting excitement up as much as possible before black friday/cyber monday and christmas is what will shift as many units as possible. Sales slump for the rest of the year, and nintendo isn't dumb. I will not be surprised by a November 8th direct with gameplay at all. 15th is possible too, but it's cutting it way close to have the desired effect for black friday.


----------



## Blue Cup

Warrior said:


> The January direct this year was hardly a blow out by any means, I don't think they'll show the first animal crossing gameplay in January direct, the january direct is basically more of a small games gig, whereas animal crossing currently is huge. I think if anything getting excitement up as much as possible before black friday/cyber monday and christmas is what will shift as many units as possible. Sales slump for the rest of the year, and nintendo isn't dumb. I will not be surprised by a November 8th direct with gameplay at all. 15th is possible too, but it's cutting it way close to have the desired effect for black friday.





The January Direct this year was the odd man out. It was a mini Direct that more or less represented what Nintendo had for 2018, which hasn't been a lot. Later Directs, including E3, was where they started detailing 2019 games. This year as a whole has been quiet compared to last, and that first Direct very accurately spelled that out.

2019 though?

Pokemon
Animal Crossing
Fire Emblem
Metroid (potentially)
Bayonetta (potentially)
Deus Ex Machina
Yoshi

There's even a potential new Star Fox game in development, plus who knows what else their A-teams have to announce. We could even see a new Zelda and Mario next E3.

There was a reason this years Direct was so low key, but they have a strong 2019 in the cards and thus their Direct will reflect that.


----------



## Trundle

King Zell seems to just be riding on the backs of other leakers... The N64 mini and the second November direct were already leaked a few days ago. If he actually knew anything more than anyone else he wouldn't be making such safe bets.


----------



## Blue Cup

He's said as much that he doesn't feel too good about the whole thing. And after him being the one and only one to report on there being any such Animal Crossing related material in the September Direct, and taking his past track record into account, he's more reliable than the piggybackers like SpawnWave and this ACFS fellow here.


----------



## Flare

https://gamingintel.com/nintendo/leak-2nd-nintendo-direct-coming-in-november-2018/

A recent leak says a Nintendo Direct is expected on the 8th. Note that this site predicted when the smash direct was occurring so stay tuned today and tomorrow to see if anything pops up. *Whether this is a generic direct or a game-focusing direct is not known.*

Don't get your hopes too high though, leaks are *not* always 100% certain.


----------



## Trundle

Flare said:


> https://gamingintel.com/nintendo/leak-2nd-nintendo-direct-coming-in-november-2018/
> 
> A recent leak says a Nintendo Direct is expected on the 8th. Note that this site predicted when the smash direct was occurring so stay tuned today and tomorrow to see if anything pops up.
> 
> Don't get your hopes too high though, leaks are *not* always 100% certain.



We have been talking about this for the last 24 hours, haha

By the way, if the Direct is actually on the 8th, the announcements would probably be in a few hours. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I really want to know what the direct will have. I’m mostly expecting some DLC news here.


----------



## Blue Cup

Paperboy012305 said:


> I really want to know what the direct will have. I’m mostly expecting some DLC news here.


For what, exactly? None of their current games have upcoming DLC and they aren't about to talk about Smash Bros. yet so I don't understand where you are coming from with this. 




Trundle said:


> We have been talking about this for the last 24 hours, haha
> 
> By the way, if the Direct is actually on the 8th, the announcements would probably be in a few hours. Fingers crossed!



Not necessarily. If this is a Mini Direct like what is suggested, they won't say a word until they drop it on YouTube on Thursday.

But yes, otherwise it will be at 10am eastern time.


----------



## Paperboy012305

What I mean is, they announce DLC, not give out some DLC info that has already been revealed.


----------



## smonikkims

I'm definitely looking forward to seeing if the Direct is announced in an hour. Unfortunately now that I have been reminded that Mini Directs are a thing I'm now expecting it to be one, which I think is a perfect way for the N64 Classic to be revealed.


----------



## Trundle

Blue Cup said:


> For what, exactly? None of their current games have upcoming DLC and they aren't about to talk about Smash Bros. yet so I don't understand where you are coming from with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. If this is a Mini Direct like what is suggested, they won't say a word until they drop it on YouTube on Thursday.
> 
> But yes, otherwise it will be at 10am eastern time.



I didn't really see where the Mini Direct has been suggested, but okay. GamingINTEL was the first site to mention either of this months directs and there is nothing said about it being a Mini Direct there.


----------



## Blue Cup

Paperboy012305 said:


> I really want to know what the direct will have. I’m mostly expecting some DLC news here.





Trundle said:


> We have been talking about this for the last 24 hours, haha
> 
> By the way, if the Direct is actually on the 8th, the announcements would probably be in a few hours. Fingers crossed!



King Zell mentioned it could be one, if one is even happening. He has never gone out of his way to express doubt about the info he shares, but he has this time. Plus given the time of the year and having had a major Direct in September, a quick mini Direct just makes more sense.


----------



## Sweetley

...Shouldn't there be an announcement by now if there would be a Direct on Thursday?
Or did I mistook the time?

Unless it's a Mini Direct where an announcement is not necessary.


----------



## smonikkims

Yeah there wasn't an announcement. I imagine it's a Mini Direct after all. Oh well.


----------



## Blue Cup

ACFS said:


> quick update: direct on the 8th, not 6th. not sure what you're getting exactly but presumably a trailer and release date confirmation. i'll be stalking here after!



Ya still stalking us here, buddy? Piggybacking on rumors and acting as if you're some sort of insider just burnt your sorry ass.


----------



## Sweetley

Well, looks like there wasn't even a Mini Direct at all, Nintendo just released the YouTube App today. 
Not sure if there will be one the next days? Also guess ACFS was a troll after all, not surprised to be
honest about this. There is a good reason why I'm careful when it comes to leaks and such.


----------



## smonikkims

Definitely don't think there's any need to attack the guy. This kind of thing should be water off our backs. I definitely still believe the speculation around there being some kind of direct this month and you never know what we're gonna get.


----------



## Paperboy012305

We all knew he was a fake from the start, why would you guys believe him again?

There may be a direct soon this month though, but it’s probably not until next year most likely.


----------



## ACFS

Yes, I'm fake. Sorry if I offended anyone, it wasn't my intention. I was just trying to build some hype since I'm as excited as you guys are for this new game. Honestly I was hopeful we would have more information by now and thought it would be fun to generate a conversation leading up to when I expected a trailer or something to drop. Clearly it was a mistake and I apologise again. I'll log out of this account for good now, and I hope you all enjoy the new game when it eventually comes.


----------



## smonikkims

At least it isn't called Fresh Start! Hah.


----------



## Blue Cup

Paperboy012305 said:


> We all knew he was a fake from the start, why would you guys believe him again?
> 
> There may be a direct soon this month though, but it’s probably not until next year most likely.



I don't think anyone believed him personally as they did the general idea that there was a Direct coming, which none of the actual insiders besides King Zell mentioned, and even then he admitted he had doubts regarding it. 

I cannot stand piggybackers when it comes to stuff like this because all they do is either try and gain notoriety by leeching off of others or spread misinformation to the less informed. ACFS, SpawnWave, GamingIntel, etc. are all awful and guilty of this.

Most leaks that get Youtube or, now we can say ACFS'd here, originate from the likes of either PixelPar, Emily Jones, King Zell or NateDrake. All insiders with past and proven history. If it doesn't come from them, it's usually not worth paying attention to.


----------



## Warrior

ACFS said:


> Yes, I'm fake. Sorry if I offended anyone, it wasn't my intention. I was just trying to build some hype since I'm as excited as you guys are for this new game. Honestly I was hopeful we would have more information by now and thought it would be fun to generate a conversation leading up to when I expected a trailer or something to drop. Clearly it was a mistake and I apologise again. I'll log out of this account for good now, and I hope you all enjoy the new game when it eventually comes.



You obviously have a main account on here, and I personally think you should log out of that one for good too.


----------



## cabbagecrossing

New interview with Reggie where he talks about the time between announcing and releasing games:

"Typically six months to maybe a year out is what we like to do, but there are times for strategic reasons that we believe it's important to message that a game is coming,"

So I guess this could narrow down the window to between March and September, and possibly rule out November like many were theorising. Or it could mean nothing since he was careful to state it might not always be the case, but I feel like that was more in reference to MP4 than AC. Not really any new information to be honest, but I know we are all clinging to whatever we can get right now!

https://mashable.com/article/reggie-fils-aime-nintendo-future/?europe=true


----------



## DJStarstryker

^ That makes sense to me. I'm seriously thinking Pokemon Gen 8 is coming out in November. That's been a tradition for a little while now. I don't know if Nintendo would want to release Pokemon and Animal Crossing in the same month.

My feelings are that it's probably going to be sometime in the June-September timeframe.


----------



## smonikkims

It's at least nice to hear something on the matter. This was totally about MP4 but I think it sets a precedent for AC too. It's all about whether we think that AC is one of those cases where it's important to mention in advance or whether it was just another announcement. This really could point either way.


----------



## Stevey Queen

smonikkims said:


> It's at least nice to hear something on the matter. This was totally about MP4 but I think it sets a precedent for AC too. It's all about whether we think that AC is one of those cases where it's important to mention in advance or whether it was just another announcement. This really could point either way.



Reggie said that they believe sometimes it's important to announce a game to let people know a game is coming.

The difference between animal crossing and metroid prime 4 is that animal crossing has a vague release date already; 2019. Metroid prime 4 hasn't even had a teaser since its announcement in 2017.


----------



## smonikkims

Sorry, I keep forgetting that it was announced so long ago. xD It feels like it was only a few months.


----------



## Trundle

King Zell said he did a bit of digging a while back and found some info for N64 Mini which was just debunked. I'm sorry Blue Cup, but you should probably stop treating his word like he is a god. As I said before, it was quite obvious he was just piggybacking since he only mentioned the direct and N64 Mini a full 24 hours after GamingINTEL posted it. Also I'm going to mention that GamingINTEL said the N64 Mini was just a rumor to take with a grain of salt, while the direct predictions were leaks, pretty much confirmed to happen.


----------



## Blue Cup

Which he also, in his same sentence that he mentioned the N64 Mini in, casted doubt regarding it and the legitimacy of it. 

And don't ever take what Reggie of all people says at face value. He would tell you that something isn't happening and then go and announce it three hours later. The man is the king of spin talk. 

Zell still has more credibility than most. He still has the Let's Go and Animal Crossing teases under his belt and that alone still sets him up higher than Cool Kid Twitter Group #2582. 

Don't you ever tell me what to do again, okay?


----------



## Trundle

Blue Cup said:


> Which he also, in his same sentence that he mentioned the N64 Mini in, casted doubt regarding it and the legitimacy of it.
> 
> And don't ever take what Reggie of all people says at face value. He would tell you that something isn't happening and then go and announce it three hours later. The man is the king of spin talk.
> 
> Zell still has more credibility than most. He still has the Let's Go and Animal Crossing teases under his belt and that alone still sets him up higher than Cool Kid Twitter Group #2582.
> 
> Don't you ever tell me what to do again, okay?



;-; owooo i am sowwy mistew, i wiwl neveh do it again, pwease dont huwt me


----------



## Neechan

Guys, please don't start a fight here.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i think the release date will be 12/31/2019...guessing...lol
it will probably before Christmas 2019


----------



## MysteriousSpirit

Q1 2019 is a good time for release


----------



## lars708

What even happened to this thread lmao

Anyway, we're probably going to get a direct either this, or next month. Although I think a direct after Christmas would make more sense so Nintendo can focus on what's for sale right now rather than giving people incentive to wait out the holiday season.

Look I'm a leaker cause I can think rationally
I also '''''''leaked'''''' the september and Smash direct


----------



## Warrior

I hope to god we get some gameplay in the next direct. I'm going to make a guess the next direct will be on the 10th of January, which still feels so far away lol.... why did they have to tease us and then give us no info for so many months ;__;

Furthermore, I will make two guesses at the release date, April 19th 2019, or less likely the 15th of March. The 15th of March could also be the three houses release date.


----------



## kappnfangirl

the struggle is real, Nintendo with their troll/JPEG announcements....:<
I'm really hoping we get some actual info about the game in the next direct (which I'm assuming will be during January)


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well guys, with the Smash reveal we didn’t get any info about it until the next Direct they did. (Which was E3). So I bet the next Direct will guarantee info on AC Switch.

(Now before you say, “There already was a Direct last month” that doesn’t count. It was a game specific Direct. You must remember that the E3 Direct wasn’t just focused on Smash, but other games as well. This makes another point to gameplay of ac switch in the next Direct that’s coming in January. And January Directs are usually focused on major releases of many games instead of one.


----------



## Romaki

Well, the last AC title came out a month after my birthday, so I'm praying for Q2 so I don't have to wait til Christmas.


----------



## TheRealWC

I'd imagine if the game was coming out in Q1, we'd already have some information on it. I doubt Nintendo previews the game in January and turns around and releases it in March. I'd bet Q2, probably around May or June, although I wouldn't be surprised if it came out Q3 or Q4.


----------



## Mars Adept

November. WW, CF, NL, and even PC all released in November. It?s an Animal Crossing tradition at this point.


----------



## gobby

Hard to say! It'd be awesome if it came out around at least q3 but realistically it may more like q4 to early 2020, but I'll be happy whenever it does release


----------



## Yuki Nagato

I'm starting to think it's going to be delayed until 2020. A 2019 release would be too good to be true.


----------



## kappnfangirl

Expecting a direct next week, I wonder if we'll hear any news on AC, I'll remain optimistic.


----------



## Sweetley

kappnfangirl said:


> Expecting a direct next week, I wonder if we'll hear any news on AC, I'll remain optimistic.



Would be nice to finally get some news. At least a title and some gameplay would be great.


----------



## ztc0611

I think Q3 and Q4 are going to be way too packed. I doubt Q1 because it's so soon, though.


----------



## lars708

Maisy said:


> Would be nice to finally get some news. At least a title and some gameplay would be great.



Yeah we've been waiting for so long now 

Nice avatar btw


----------



## Sweetley

lars708 said:


> Yeah we've been waiting for so long now
> 
> Nice avatar btw



Interesting enough, Nintendo just dropped the release dates of Yoshis Crafted World (March 29th)
as well as of Kirby's Extra Epic Yarn (March 8th) out of nowhere on Twitter. People are confused
since normally, they would show something like these in a Direct. Now they speculate if it either
means that there will be (still) a (Mini) Direct this week or sometime this month or no Direct at
all and Nintendo just gonna drop more dates like this. I mean, I don't care if they show any 
informations via a Direct or by just dropping a post on Twitter, as long as they would just say 
something about Animal Crossing at all, that would be nice...

Thanks! Like your avatar too! ^^


----------



## Soot Sprite

I'm hoping for an actual direct sometime soon with at least some information on it. Realistically I feel like because we've seen so little about it Q3 is the earliest it'll come out, but I can still hope for something sooner. If Yoshis crafted world and Kirbys extra epic yarn already has release dates if a direct did come out maybe they could focus a little more on Animal crossing.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

I say Q2


----------



## MapleSilver

Since we have no way of knowing for certain yet, I'm going to expect Q4. That way I will either have my expectations met, or be pleasantly surprised. That is if they don't delay it unexpectedly...


----------



## Trundle

I think June is the absolute earliest I can see this game releasing, but I'm still expecting Q4. I am hoping for some news. With a game coming out in 2019, I think March would be the absolute latest date they would release more info about it.


----------



## Soot Sprite

I would love a summer release, but the lack of AC Nintendo direct (or any) is a little concerning. I know there will be one for indie games tomorrow and I guess there's a possibility they could slide in a little animal crossing information at the end again, but I won't get my hopes up. I think it's pretty safe to assume that the new AC game has been worked on for a while, so I feel like we should at least be seeing _something_. Spring and summer make the most sense, I really doubt it's going to be release in November because of Pokemon. They're both too big to be released any time near each other. But the longer we go without new information or a direct the more I think it's going to be pushed farther into 2019 or even early 2020.


----------



## sickbullet

Spring or Summer I'd say, Winter is not a good time because playing the game leading up to Winter is always exciting.


----------



## Croconaw

I chose Q3. I can?t see there being a holiday release. Maybe it will releases a bit before that.


----------



## PerfectPeaches:3

*I'm so excited!*

I can not wait for the new animal crossing game and to see what they bring to the switch! I wonder if they will do any online play as well as the first one you cant do as much stuff online together as I would like. Maybe they will even bring a online mode where you can run a town together with your friends! That would be great, all I know is I will be keeping my eye on this thread to see any updates about future release dates for the new animal crossing!


----------



## emmasaurus

I think that AC Switch is going to get a *Q2* release. Here's why I think so: 

1. Nintendo likes to release games close to announcing them. 
    Switch announced in Jan, released in March
    ACNL announced in October, released in November 
    SSBU announced in June, released in December
    Let's Go announced in May, released in November 

so if Nintendo followed a timeline similar to SSBU, then we could see an April-May launch of AC Switch. Putting it in a Q2 release. 

2. Nintendo has already said that they are aiming to sell another 20 mil switches in 2019. They have also said that they aren't going to release an upgraded switch to do it as well. I think this means that nintendo needs to be putting out more big games throughout the year to entice the people who haven't bought one yet. 
From what I have seen on the internet, it seems like some hardcore AC fans are holding out for an AC Switch System (I have a switch but I'm fully plan on buying it) and starting the year strong with AC Switch sounds like a good move. 

3. Let's not forget about what will certainly be releasing in November: A Gen 8 Pokemon game. The first addition to the pokemon timeline since Sun and Moon. I just can't see Nintendo releasing AC Switch in the same month because I'm thinking Nintendo might do an AC Switch system and a Gen 8 Pokemon Switch system and it would be silly for them to release both in the same month.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The SSBU direct was barely a month before the game released so I think we should start to worry if we don't see a AC direct by March/April.


----------



## Blue Cup

I think you are confusing "reveal" for announcements", but I get what you are trying to say and for the most part, you are correct. That has very much been Nintendo's philosophy the last several years.

But for clarities sake, the Switch was revealed in October 2016, then received the big info dump three months later in early January. Same for Smash when it was revealed in March last year, but didn't get it's full info dump until E3, which was three months later. 

So what do both of these have in common? The three month period between announcement and reveal. We're at five months, going in six, since the September Direct. We're long overdue.


----------



## Neechan

I read that the reason there was no direct at all this month was due to Metroid Prime 4 being moved around to work with Retrogames, hence why a few games were announced via twitter


----------



## ilpo

emmasaurus said:


> 3. Let's not forget about what will certainly be releasing in November: A Gen 8 Pokemon game. The first addition to the pokemon timeline since Sun and Moon. I just can't see Nintendo releasing AC Switch in the same month because I'm thinking Nintendo might do an AC Switch system and a Gen 8 Pokemon Switch system and it would be silly for them to release both in the same month.



This is fair point.


----------



## Soot Sprite

I totally intend to buy an animal crossing switch when/if one comes out. That's the main reason I didn't get the pokemon bundle. Right now I have one I share with my boyfriend, and I can justify treating myself to a super cute themed one, but I can't really justify buying three switches. I would rather hold out for an animal crossing one and if that doesn't happen either get a different bundle or get a regular one and mod it with a skin or a shell.


----------



## kappnfangirl

since the September announcement, we're now in Feb and we still know absolutely nothing about AC:Switch -_-
hopefully there will be more news on the horizon.


----------



## kemdi

This is gonna get long, but hear me out. 
I think Animal Crossing Switch is going to released sometime between the summer and early fall season, but after E3 (late Q2/early Q3 it's called, I think?). Why? Well for starters...take a look at this article. 

Don't worry, these guys are pretty reputable, and typically report on things after they've happened. Anyways, tldr: the article talks about Nintendo's financial business, and reconfirmation on upcoming 2019 games. Scroll down and see the games list for 2019 release. Notice the first three have specific dates/release periods, but everything else just says 2019. Notice also that the 1st party big release games are scheduled for 2019 spring, and late fall/winter 2019/early 2020, kind of like what happened late last year/early this year with SSBU. Bayonetta 3 and MP4 are both TBA, so we can assume those are still in very early development, and we probably won't see them this until much later this year, if we see them at all. But everything else, says 2019. We already got SSBU for winter of 2018/2019, so that's done. And clearly Yoshi and FE got Spring covered. Mainline Pokemon, enough said, that's gonna be THE IT game of late fall/winter 2019. Everybody wants that. I want that.  

So Nintendo already has all their first party bases covered for the rest of the year. That just leaves summer. Luigi's Mansion and AC are both hotly anticipated first party games. Knowing Nintendo, they're not just gonna release two hotly anticipated first party games without showing them off, and the biggest event to show off your stuff when you know everyone wants them and you know they're that good? E3, of course. Also knowing Nintendo, they're not gonna release two first party games at the same time, especially when those games appeal to a very similar audience, because Nintendo doesn't want to compete against itself. They're made of money after all, so rather than having you choose between one or the other, they want to you buy BOTH. E3 2019 is from June 11th-13th. I don't know which one is gonna drop first, but if I had to guess, I'd say it's Luigi's Mansion 3. I mean...Luigi is a Mario Brother, after all. Everyone knows him, loves him, and wants to play his game. I know I do. Then, maybe a month or few after that, AC will drop. I don't think AC will come in the late fall, because it'll be too close to Pokemon. And like I said, Nintendo wants you to buy all their games, not pick and choose. 

So that just leaves late summer or early fall...personally, with the way they're doing things, I think it'll be early fall. Assuming that LM3 drops first in early-to-mid summer, a lot the target audience is going to snap up the game immediately like they always do so the initial hype will have worn off by then, and people will be looking forward to something new. And since Pokemon will have late-fall/winter covered into the holiday season, I doubt it'll come in that late in the year.

Anyways, that's just my opinion, based on the info that's available. Outside from Nintendo saying so, there's no real way to tell, so I'll just be waiting for them to release whatever info they have, just like everyone else.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

With all the talk of a March release (which let's face it, will NOT be happening), I'm personally guessing that we'll be seeing a Direct or something similar with lots of Animal Crossing news around that time. And they'll probably be planning for a release at least three months later, so...my personal prediction will be late June at the earliest. July or August seems more feasible, though.


----------



## LilD

September 13, 2019

Check out @Nintendeal?s Tweet: https://twitter.com/Nintendeal/status/1093310660346286087?s=09


----------



## Soot Sprite

LilD said:


> September 13, 2019
> 
> Check out @Nintendeal’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/Nintendeal/status/1093310660346286087?s=09



I read that article, to be fair they did say take it with a grain of salt... but i wouldn't mind a September release if we hear something about the game before then.


----------



## Blue Cup

LilD said:


> September 13, 2019
> 
> Check out @Nintendeal’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/Nintendeal/status/1093310660346286087?s=09



Yeah, don't ever go by retailer listings. Not saying that they didn't get lucky and correctly guess a date, as any one of us in here could do, but they likely don't know it either. Plus the fact that they looked at the logo and applied the "Welcome to" bit to the title is pretty telling that they have no idea.


----------



## Sweetley

LilD said:


> September 13, 2019
> 
> Check out @Nintendeal’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/Nintendeal/status/1093310660346286087?s=09



Nothing is better then getting a new Animal Crossing game on Friday the 13th. I hope Bell 
Tree Forums gonna open The Woods and make a release party there.

Jokes beside, if this is true, then it's kinda funny how Luigi's Mansion gets a summer release, 
meanwhile, Animal Crossing getting such a release date that would fit more to Luigi (especially
because of Friday the 13th). It sounds like possible release dates, but yeah, gonna take it with 
lots of salt for now. 

I really hope we're getting a Direct soon. We need informations so badly...


----------



## Lucas4080

LilD said:


> September 13, 2019
> 
> Check out @Nintendeal’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/Nintendeal/status/1093310660346286087?s=09



Seems like a pretty reasonable date to be honest, although as Blue Cup said, the fact they labeled the title as Welcome to: Animal Crossing does make me question the reliability of the retailer's information. Not going to lie, I actually wouldn't mind that being the title.


----------



## Blue Cup

I think it'd be a good time to bring up now that we are expecting a Direct this week. on Wednesday the 13th to be exact. From the mouth of King Zell himself (the same insider that told us that AC would be in the last Direct) and backed by other credible insiders.

If it's real, then Nintendo seems to be going back to their 2017 day for Directs and holding them on Wednesdays. Guess we'll see for sure come Tuesday morning if/when the announcement is made.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

I'm guessing Q4 to tie in with the Christmas sales rush.


----------



## Sweetley

Blue Cup said:


> I think it'd be a good time to bring up now that we are expecting a Direct this week. on Wednesday the 13th to be exact. From the mouth of King Zell himself (the same insider that told us that AC would be in the last Direct) and backed by other credible insiders.
> 
> If it's real, then Nintendo seems to be going back to their 2017 day for Directs and holding them on Wednesdays. Guess we'll see for sure come Tuesday morning if/when the announcement is made.



Oh, so finally a leak from someone who is kinda trustful? Well, that's interesting, especially 
that Nintendo is maybe going to show Directs on Wednesdays again. Hope that King Zell is
right with this, people start to go crazy on the internet without a Direct and I get tired from
all these rumors of a possible Direct coming soon and all those "leaks"... Getting some real facts
from Nintendo now would be really nice.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Just wait until it actually comes out and they don’t get what they wanted to see and say “This is the worst Direct ever”

Humph, impatient freaks. *Shakes head left and right*


----------



## Sweetley

Paperboy012305 said:


> Just wait until it actually comes out and they don’t get what they wanted to see and say “This is the worst Direct ever”
> 
> Humph, impatient freaks. *Shakes head left and right*



Well, at this point and how the current situation is, we can guarantee here and now that a big
part of the Animal Crossing fandom will in fact freak out if Nintendo doesn't say anything about
Animal Crossing Switch at all in a possible upcoming Direct. And I'm gonna be honest here, I
would be disappointed too if there are no informations at all but more wondering afterwards 
when they will say something about it.

I for myself would be already happy if they just drop the title and say in which season it
comes out, like, a more specific release date would be nice, but a approximate release date
would be already helpful enough.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I wouldn’t care if there’s no ac Switch related thing in the direct. I can always wait, which gives me time to work on getting all gold badges in New Leaf (Without hacking, except for the streetpass and Mail. I had to hack to get those because getting street passes are seldom possible and I never mail my villagers)


----------



## Blue Cup

Personally, I feel that they will open the Direct with Animal Crossing and top off the reveal with an autumn release window. 

But if there is no mention of Animal Crossing period, then yeah there will be quite a bit of noise because our next sure thing would be their E3 Direct. 

And as I said, Zell and a few other noteworthy insiders have backed the claim, including Liam Robertson and NateDrake. What no one has said with certainty however is whether it is a full Direct or a mini one.


----------



## Sweetley

Well, let's see if King Zell was right and if we will get the announcement for the Direct today...


----------



## Blue Cup

Perrycifer said:


> Well, let's see if King Zell was right and if we will get the announcement for the Direct today...



Yeah, within the next 20 minutes the announcement should drop. Though he didn't specifically say if the Direct was happening on the 13th or if the announcement would come on that day, just that "Number 13 was our lucky number". He nor did any of the other insiders really step in to clarify it exactly, which I guess one could assume meant everyone was right in guessing the Direct is happening tomorrow.

The witch hunts that are going to start if this ends up coming up false are going to be ridiculous. There is a lot of toxicity within the Nintendo fanbase, and they'll be going after the insiders with pitchforks and death threats, which is absolutely ridiculous.

EDIT:




https://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/02-13-2019/

It's real!


----------



## Trundle

"including new details on Fire Emblem: Three Houses"

lol


----------



## Blue Cup

What's so funny about that? Fire Emblem has had a Spring 2019 release window since E3, of course they are going to headline with that with it coming out in the next three months.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I *knew* there wasn’t going to be a Nintendo Direct in January, it just didn’t seem like the month to show it.

Also, Inb4 no AC Switch news in the direct. But would we see any AC related stuff in the direct?


----------



## Blue Cup

If we see anything, it will be Switch. They aren't going to announce a new mainline game and then go and not talk about it at the following event.


----------



## Chouchou

If they don't show us anything tomorrow e3 is the next big thing.. 
So if there is any chance of a release before june, they will give it tomorrow.


----------



## Trundle

Blue Cup said:


> What's so funny about that? Fire Emblem has had a Spring 2019 release window since E3, of course they are going to headline with that with it coming out in the next three months.



I guess I was just laughing at how the general reaction to a Direct with Fire Emblem and no AC will be. I am an FE fan and I totally expect Nintendo to show 15 minutes or so of FE information, it'll just be funny to see the same old outrage that happens at every Direct. Nintendo fans be crazy.


----------



## Mink777

Trundle said:


> I guess I was just laughing at how the general reaction to a Direct with Fire Emblem and no AC will be. I am an FE fan and I totally expect Nintendo to show 15 minutes or so of FE information, it'll just be funny to see the same old outrage that happens at every Direct. Nintendo fans be crazy.



"Same old outrage that happens at every direct."

Maybe because people are tired of seeing the same old action anime type of game getting 5 minutes of screentime, at the very least, in every direct.


----------



## Trundle

Mink777 said:


> "Same old outrage that happens at every direct."
> 
> Maybe because people are tired of seeing the same old action anime type of game getting 5 minutes of screentime, at the very least, in every direct.



I'm sorry that the directs do not cater to your personal interests, but at least you know an Animal Crossing game is coming this year regardless!


----------



## Blue Cup

Mink777 said:


> "Same old outrage that happens at every direct."
> 
> Maybe because people are tired of seeing the same old action anime type of game getting 5 minutes of screentime, at the very least, in every direct.



*Animal Crossing Switch appears in this and the following Direct or two, not counting its own personal Direct"

Fans with opinions that differ from yours: I am so tried of seeing the same boring game about talking animals in every Direct! 

It goes both ways.


----------



## Mink777

Blue Cup said:


> *Animal Crossing Switch appears in this and the following Direct or two, not counting its own personal Direct"
> 
> Fans with opinions that differ from yours: I am so tried of seeing the same boring game about talking animals in every Direct!
> 
> It goes both ways.



3 directs still doesn't even come close to the 20+ directs action anime games has been shown in. Not that I should have to mention it again, but how long has it been since the last main line Animal Crossing game has been released? Find that out and also tell me how many action anime games have been released between now amd then. You'll notice a "slight" difference.


----------



## Blue Cup

The Switch is a console that, unlike the Xbox and now the PS4, Japanese developers love. The 3DS was the same way to an extent. OF COURSE there are going to be "generic anime games" showcased regularly, and it is going to increase ten fold over the coming years as interest in Nintendo and the Switch have grown exponentially this generation. And it will only increase the farther Sony leans towards censoring everything on their consoles as niche Japanese title developers pack up and move over to the more dev friendly Nintendo.

Like it or leave it, this is the state of things now and it is going to grow more and more.


----------



## lars708

Mink777 said:


> "Same old outrage that happens at every direct."
> 
> Maybe because people are tired of seeing the same old action anime type of game getting 5 minutes of screentime, at the very least, in every direct.



What are you talking about Fire Emblem Three Houses literally didn't get any news for well over a year after its announcement and now it's been 8 months since E3, which was the last time since we heard about it. So I don't know what you're complaining about honestly LMFAO

And if you're talking about games with an anime like style in general, all I have to say is that this event is not about you, but about the general Nintendo userbase. Clearly there is an audience for these anime games. It's not like Nintendo is holding back their own titles or anything, they've said multiple times that we'll get to see games when they're ready to show us.


----------



## LambdaDelta

gonna take a blind guess myself, and say end of the year release, if all things go according to plan. with Animal Crossing Switch being Nintendo's major holiday title for this year, possibly alongside the gen8 Pok?mon games


----------



## Keystone

I would love for a summe release date, but I could definitely see it being fall. Hopefully no later


----------



## Sweetley

After re-thinking, I guess either August or September could be possible for a release (of course the earlier 
the release date is the better it would be). Kinda hope for a Animal Crossing Direct or another Direct with 
AC news in it. After all, I just don't want to wait till E3...


----------



## KhalidPrecious

So these are the major *Nintendo Switch* games releases list. I won?t count DLC or third parties? games because I don?t think they are considered major as the rest.

March 2019
*Yoshi?s Crafted World*

April 2019
???

May 2019
???

June 2019
*Super Mario Maker 2*

July 2019
*Fire Emblem: Three Houses*

August 2019
???

September 2019
???

October 2019
???

November 2019 
???

December 2019
???

In my opinion April and May are too early for the game to be released. August is a 20% maybe but I think it?s too early as well since there is no gameplay or even official name yet. I think *The Legend of Zelda: Link?s Awakening* will have August release, we?ve seen gameplay and it seems they are close to end the game?s development. *Based.com* claims a September release and this could be 40% possible if *Nintendo* showed content in *E3 2019*. I think October belongs to *Luigi?s Mansion 3* since it?s more suitable for Halloween atmosphere. After all, they?ve released the original game?s remake in October 2018. Personally, November is highly believable release, we haven?t gotten any news in the latest *Nintendo Direct* (February 2019) and if we won?t get any until *E3 2019*. I think November is the month to release *Animal Crossing for the Switch*. If it?s not *Animal Crossing*, it must be *Pok?mon* or *The Legend of Zelda: Link?s Awakening* or even *Town*. December is our last hope, if it?s not December, it must be delayed until 2020 or God knows when. Remember, this could all change if we?re lucky enough to have *Animal Crossing Direct*.

Tell me what do you think? Correct me if I?m wrong in any of the above. Yes I would like to see the game as soon as possible but I don?t want it to be rushed with bad quality. And I don?t believe *Nintendo* would do that, they did a great job with *Animal Crossing New Leaf*, but they were bad at feeding the fans with content or information about the game until the release. I envy *Super Smash Bros.*? fans, they get information about the game almost monthly. All we have to do is get busy with our lives to help us wait for another glorious *Animal Crossing* game.


----------



## TheRealWC

Honestly we’re probably looking at a Q4 release at this point, maybe late Q3. I would have loved it to come out during the summer, but it’s not looking probable at this point. But, I’d rather have the game well-marketed and ready to come out than it rushed for summer. And holiday season will do good for sales, too. 

And if it does come out sooner, than it’s a pleasant surprise


----------



## Stevey Queen

KhalidPrecious said:


> So these are the major *Nintendo Switch* games releases list. I won’t count DLC or third parties’ games because I don’t think they are considered major as the rest.
> 
> March 2019
> *Yoshi’s Crafted World*
> 
> April 2019
> ???
> 
> May 2019
> ???
> 
> June 2019
> *Super Mario Maker 2*
> 
> July 2019
> *Fire Emblem: Three Houses*
> 
> August 2019
> ???
> 
> September 2019
> ???
> 
> October 2019
> ???
> 
> November 2019
> ???
> 
> December 2019
> ???
> 
> In my opinion April and May are too early for the game to be released. August is a 20% maybe but I think it’s too early as well since there is no gameplay or even official name yet. I think *The Legend of Zelda: Link’s Awakening* will have August release, we’ve seen gameplay and it seems they are close to end the game’s development. *Based.com* claims a September release and this could be 40% possible if *Nintendo* showed content in *E3 2019*. I think October belongs to *Luigi’s Mansion 3* since it’s more suitable for Halloween atmosphere. After all, they’ve released the original game’s remake in October 2018. Personally, November is highly believable release, we haven’t gotten any news in the latest *Nintendo Direct* (February 2019) and if we won’t get any until *E3 2019*. I think November is the month to release *Animal Crossing for the Switch*. If it’s not *Animal Crossing*, it must be *Pok?mon* or *The Legend of Zelda: Link’s Awakening* or even *Town*. December is our last hope, if it’s not December, it must be delayed until 2020 or God knows when. Remember, this could all change if we’re lucky enough to have *Animal Crossing Direct*.
> 
> Tell me what do you think? Correct me if I’m wrong in any of the above. Yes I would like to see the game as soon as possible but I don’t want it to be rushed with bad quality. And I don’t believe *Nintendo* would do that, they did a great job with *Animal Crossing New Leaf*, but they were bad at feeding the fans with content or information about the game until the release. I envy *Super Smash Bros.*’ fans, they get information about the game almost monthly. All we have to do is get busy with our lives to help us wait for another glorious *Animal Crossing* game.



I think it's going to be August or September. Luigis Mansion 3 would be ideal for October and I'm willing to bet money that Pokemon will release in November. The last 3 main series games have been released in November. Unless Nintendo has something else big for the December release, I can see Links Awakening releasing in December. It's a Zelda game. It will sell well regardless. I doubt it though, it will probably release in August or September too.

I just hope animal crossing isn't there big December release.


----------



## pocky

I think September 6th will be the earliest release date possible, but very unlikely given that we haven't seen any game footage. And if the game is truly coming out in 2019 then I think we'll see it at December 13th at the latest.


----------



## lars708

I mean realistically there is no way that it releases before the third quarter. We have seen nothing of it and I don't think they'll do some kind of suprise release. I don't think Nintendo has ever done that with big games, in modern times at least.


----------



## KeatAlex

They're gonna pull a Beyonce and just randomly drop it.


----------



## Chouchou

My new guess is august or september. 

OR of we get some news or a teaser trailer before april, I believe it could be here a couple weeks after E3. 

So, teaser trailer around Q1- begin Q2, actual information or an Animal Crossing Switch direct around E3 and then the release right after E3.


----------



## Awful

haha I'm hoping this is the case. I'm still wondering why they haven't had a direct about it yet, though.. especially if Nintendo said 2019 would be the year of release.


----------



## Sweetley

The thing is Nintendo can drop anytime a Animal Crossing only Direct (which would be really nice
if they would do this). I do hope they gonna drop some news in the time in general, otherwise we 
have to wait till E3 which would kinda sucks to be honest...


----------



## Awful

Eclipsa said:


> The thing is Nintendo can drop anytime a Animal Crossing only Direct (which would be really nice
> if they would do this). I do hope they gonna drop some news in the time in general, otherwise we
> have to wait till E3 which would kinda sucks to be honest...



yeah I agree with you. I guess we just have to keep our eyes peeled.


----------



## KhalidPrecious

There is a Pok?mon Direct coming 27th but no Animal Crossing Direct!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Okay sure, but there’s still time for AC Switch to be having gameplay and a release date. I’m hoping they will before E3.


----------



## Sweetley

KhalidPrecious said:


> There is a Pok?mon Direct coming 27th but no Animal crossing Direct!!! ����



Well, the announcement of a Pokemon Direct was now more likely then a AC Direct since Pokemon Day 
is on the way. But that doesn't mean AC can't have it's own Direct too. Just wait and hope...


----------



## Chouchou

Maaaaybe they are doing a 7 minute animal crossing direct in the future. 
They can pull any trick card at this point.


----------



## SheepMareep

At this point I'm betting e3 will be when we see anything about it so they can really hype everyone up. Low key hoping that once they start their presentation they show a few trailers and announce the new game is already in the eshop and will be in stores like... the next day or something.  But that Is definitley a stretch lol.


----------



## kemdi

Whenever they reveal...is fine with me. Overall, I just hope Nintendo takes their time and makes a great game. I'd rather have a good game than a crappy one. I'm ready for some new experiences.  And as much as I love New Leaf, I really hope we don't get that game only upgraded for the Switch.


----------



## Feraligator

I thought it would be Q2 but it's probably most likely Q4 now. Animal Crossing games usually release around November so it may release around then, but with Pokemon coming it could release in September or something. Who knows


----------



## Biancasbotique

Will the amiibo cards work with the new switch game?


----------



## pinkfawn

I'm really wondering when they'll have time for a release... Anything before summer is way too soon with them having absolutely nothing revealed except that its supposedly coming this year. June (or July? Can't remember) has Fire Emblem which is a huge Nintendo title and they won't want anything competing against each other. Then you have Pokemon coming in late 2019 which is, to my guess, October or November looking at previous releases. So this leaves us with August or September. My gut is (unfortunately) telling me September.

Either that or they're going to delay it, as much as I hate to say it. They knew fans would be angry if they put Isabelle in Smash and had nothing about the main-line series to announce. I think they threw it out there to keep an outrage at bay and they might not be able to follow through with it. I hope I'm wrong though and we see something about it soon, but its March and at this point I really don't think we'll see any game footage until E3. Nintendo is welcome to prove me wrong though.


----------



## Chouchou

Biancasbotique said:


> Will the amiibo cards work with the new switch game?



How can we know


----------



## Neechan

Super Mario odyssey and breath of the wild have amiibo support, so I am pretty sure ACS will have support as well


----------



## Trundle

I wouldn't be surprised if it got delayed, but it would obviously suck. Imagine not getting any news about it at E3. That would be the worst.


----------



## MayorNah

My guess is Q3 or Q4 as we?ve not gotten any updates since the vague ?2019? confirmation. Pok?mon Sword and Shield got a ?late 2019? release date and full trailer just now. So I am guessing AC for switch will get a similar trailer and release date this month if we keep a 2019 release date.


----------



## Justin

pinkfawn said:


> I'm really wondering when they'll have time for a release... Anything before summer is way too soon with them having absolutely nothing revealed except that its supposedly coming this year. June (or July? Can't remember) has Fire Emblem which is a huge Nintendo title and they won't want anything competing against each other. Then you have Pokemon coming in late 2019 which is, to my guess, October or November looking at previous releases. So this leaves us with August or September. My gut is (unfortunately) telling me September.
> 
> Either that or they're going to delay it, as much as I hate to say it. They knew fans would be angry if they put Isabelle in Smash and had nothing about the main-line series to announce. I think they threw it out there to keep an outrage at bay and they might not be able to follow through with it. I hope I'm wrong though and we see something about it soon, but its March and at this point I really don't think we'll see any game footage until E3. Nintendo is welcome to prove me wrong though.



There's Luigi's Mansion 3 and the Link's Awakening as well probably coming late in the year. IMO one of the four (those two, Pokemon, and AC) gets delayed into the next year, it's just too many big hitters in a span of probably four months.

Since Link's Awakening was just announced, and Pokemon just re-announced, I'd say either LM3 or AC gets the boot. Both were announced in the same September Direct and have received no news since then. On that train of thought, LM3 at least had some gameplay shown whereas AC showed nothing which seems like bad news for AC, but that could be reading into things too far.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Luigi's Mansion 2 came out in 2013, you joker


----------



## Neechan

I hear some theories that LM3 will have an October release (due to its SPOOKY theme), and a lot of AC youtubers see ACS coming out in September (using the releases of all major titles so far, it seems very likely, but its due to change, so dont get too excited and take this with a grain of salt)


----------



## Justin

LambdaDelta said:


> Luigi's Mansion 2 came out in 2013, you joker



Oops, I was only counting the good ones.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> Oops, I was only counting the good ones.



let's not count our ghosts before they materialize

also, please never change your avi. it's a perfectly fitting representation of these sort of errors


----------



## Paperboy012305

I know it’s highly doubtful, but considering we got two Pokemon Directs “Directly” on Pokemon Day “February 27th”, maybe on Sunday, April 14th “Which is when the first Animal Crossing game came out” is when we’ll have a Direct focused on Animal Crossing Switch.

The only reason why I say it’s highly doubtful is because Directs never release on a weekend and only release in the middle of a week. Still, if this happens then they could release the game in the month ACGC was released in North America, which was in September.


----------



## Stalfos

It's getting a bit worrying that we've already seen all the big upcoming games except Animal Crossing. Fire Emblem, Luigi's Mansion 3, Mario Maker 2, Link's Awakening and even Pokemon which will be the big game to end the year got shown before Animal Crossing.

Maybe they're just saving the reveal of Animal Crossing for E3? Yeah, that's what I'm going with.


----------



## Sweetley

Paperboy012305 said:


> I know it’s highly doubtful, but considering we got two Pokemon Directs “Directly” on Pokemon Day “February 27th”, maybe on Sunday, April 14th “Which is when the first Animal Crossing game came out” is when we’ll have a Direct focused on Animal Crossing Switch.
> 
> The only reason why I say it’s highly doubtful is because Directs never release on a weekend and only release in the middle of a week. Still, if this happens then they could release the game in the month ACGC was released in North America, which was in September.



Well, they could release a Animal Crossing Direct either on April 10th, which would be 4 days before
April 14th or on April 17th, which would be 3 days after said day and could still mention that date and 
what happened on this day. Also the more I'm think about it, September seems to be very possible, 
especially if the case happen that they will not saying something before E3.


----------



## Chouchou

I don't believe it will delay. If Nintendo wasn't confident they could get it out in 2019, they could have easily said 'Animal Crossing Switch 2020' in the september direct and everyone would have been pleased as well because our big dream was confirmed. 
I'm starting to think they are keeping everything for e3 with a late september release date. 

It kinda scares me that everything had gameplay footage except for Animal Crossing. I'm just so curious about the graphic style they are going to use.. I literally dreamed about it last night x). 15 sec gameplay would be enough for me to keep me calm.


----------



## TJRedeemer

Paperboy012305 said:


> I know it’s highly doubtful, but considering we got two Pokemon Directs “Directly” on Pokemon Day “February 27th”, maybe on Sunday, April 14th “Which is when the first Animal Crossing game came out” is when we’ll have a Direct focused on Animal Crossing Switch.
> 
> The only reason why I say it’s highly doubtful is because Directs never release on a weekend and only release in the middle of a week. Still, if this happens then they could release the game in the month ACGC was released in North America, which was in September.



Darn, I wasn't the only one who thought about this. Even if it isn't exactally April 14th then I would think it could still be sometime around that date and it would be a fitting time for some news. Also, since Directs are pre-recorded, I don't think it would be a big deal to release it on a weekend even though they haven't done it before.


----------



## Blue Cup

They aren't going to release a Direct on a weekend when major news publications are all off work. There is a reason we have a Pok?mon Day and that it's celebrated every year, and none of which is on account of Nintendo. Again, Pok?mon is not Nintendo, it's Game Freak. Animal Crossing isn't prolific or noteworthy enough to get its own official day. 

Our next Direct will be for Nindies. 

It's really beginning to look like they are sitting in Animal Crossing for their big holiday game this year. I can't imagine them giving it to Link's Awakening considering what it is, and with them still withholding info on the game, it becomes more and more likely with each passing day. Of course E3 still has yet to happen and we could still see a heavy hitting game for December announced.


----------



## Paperboy012305

So you’re saying they’re saving it for E3? Ok.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Blue Cup said:


> They aren't going to release a Direct on a weekend when major news publications are all off work. There is a reason we have a Pok?mon Day and that it's celebrated every year, and none of which is on account of Nintendo. Again, Pok?mon is not Nintendo, it's Game Freak. Animal Crossing isn't prolific or noteworthy enough to get its own official day.
> 
> Our next Direct will be for Nindies.
> 
> It's really beginning to look like they are sitting in Animal Crossing for their big holiday game this year. I can't imagine them giving it to Link's Awakening considering what it is, and with them still withholding info on the game, it becomes more and more likely with each passing day. Of course E3 still has yet to happen and we could still see a heavy hitting game for December announced.



I would hope they arent saving it for December. But it makes sense. People are on winter break in December and the holidays increase sales and AC Switch is going to sell exceptionally well regardless. 

The earliest this game can release is in August or September. School is starting around then which could affect sales as people will be busy. Specifically they're target audience,  kids.


----------



## Paperboy012305

It does make sense for big titles to release on the holidays, because of the kids. Nintendo’s games are mainly focusing on the kids and they do make sure to release their games on where kids will have a week off to get a chance to play the new games.

So, in conclusion:

News information release: E3

Release Date: November

(I can’t wait for Blue Cup to prove me wrong on this)


----------



## Blue Cup

Paperboy012305 said:


> So you’re saying they’re saving it for E3? Ok.



Uh, no? I don't know what you read, but all I said is that Animal Crossing doesn't have its own day like Pok?mon because it isn't a brand that Nintendo capatilizes on for merchandise like Game Freak does with Pok?mon. An Animal Crossing Direct could literally be announced on any given Tuesday from now until E3.

I say that things are looking likely for a Q4 release because Nintendo didn't exactly drop a huge Smash Bros level announcement or tease in their last Direct that they could spotlight at E3, leaving Animal Crossing as their next big thing barring another major Direct before E3.


----------



## Paperboy012305

You never know what Nintendo will do, it could be E3 or a Nintendo Direct. But don’t game specific directs come when the game is close to release? Because that’s how it’s been over the years. Yes there has been two Smash Directs last year because it was their big focus of 2018. I’d say they could do 2018 again but Animal Crossing.

I think an animal crossing direct should come after E3, with what they did with Smash. Because this year, AC Switch is the star of 2019’s big release.


----------



## Blue Cup

My hope is for a Direct prior to E3 as well. It's just a waiting game either way at this point.


----------



## Paperboy012305

To each their own, though most guess before E3. But if the AC Switch Direct comes before E3 I’d be shocked. Still, I’d be happy either way.


----------



## Prodigu

I'd like to see it come out sooner rather than later (Simply cuz im rly excited to play it) But I'd say September if not maybe sometime near christmas so maybe end of November, they also havent given us a lot of details about the game yet (that i've seen) so they should start to release stuff about the game around June - Mid Summer if they're gonna do a fall-near christmas release Maybe they'll even surprise us with a closer release date than expected


----------



## RisingSun

I’m thinking a q3 release as well.  Without any news since the announcement, E3 seems to be about when we’ll get the most of the information, with the game released shortly after.


----------



## Amilee

leak? 
september would make sense i think? but who knows, maybe they just put in a random date xD


----------



## Lancelot

September seems like such a weird time cause so many people will be back to school. I would've much preferred summer but that's not happening.

I'd prefer September to December though so hey ho


----------



## Justin

Yeah, that one has been around for a while. In my opinion, it's pretty much completely debunked as the same retailer put up a date for Luigi's Mansion 3 of July 19th, which is basically ruled out after the last Nintendo Direct announced other release dates around June/July without LM3.

https://www.base.com/buy/product/luigis-mansion-3-nintendo-switch/dgc-lm3ns.htm


----------



## Stalfos

I gotta be honest here. There's so many great games coming for the switch in the second half of 2019. I wouldn't get completely broken if Animal Crossing got pushed to 2020.


----------



## r a t

an interesting outcome that would never happen would be they show it off at E3 and pull the ‘you can download it right now!!’, chaos will occur - cars stop - people go wild - even newborns rush to download it

but what I actually think is it’ll get delayed into 2020 sadly lol


----------



## drowningfairies

I'm thinking it will be E3 when we hear news on it. Idk my hopes aren't up for it by no means. 
It seems like it could be their big thing at E3, however.


----------



## Mink777

drowningfairies said:


> I'm thinking it will be E3 when we hear news on it. Idk my hopes aren't up for it by no means.
> It seems like it could be their big thing at E3, however.



If there is nothing by the end of the e3 presentation, I will never buy a Nintendo product again.


----------



## Trundle

Mink777 said:


> If there is nothing by the end of the e3 presentation, I will never buy a Nintendo product again.



Don't you think that is a bit extreme? Nintendo does not owe you information about the game. The only reason Nintendo puts out information about upcoming games is to raise awareness that it is releasing soon, generate hype, and increase sales.


----------



## Warrior

I'm pretty sure we need to see something mid april. There's a nindies tomorrow, and all nindies in the switch era basically had a direct two weeks before, or two weeks after. I think we'll likely get a reggie send off, and another animal crossing teaser in mid april, with more info at e3. But honestly animal crossing is not in a million years a blow out e3 game. It's incredibly popular, but e3 isn't the right enviroment for it. Think about it this way, stardew valley is one of the most popular switch titles, but if the stardew valley multiplayer update was shown off at e3, and something like a smash bros dlc was absent, people wouldn't be happy.


----------



## drowningfairies

Mid April would be a good bet.
I just stated E3 because past titles were shown then, so I think it would be a good environment for ACS.

All in all, we'll more than likely hear something soon, hopefully.


----------



## Lancelot

Is E3 very popular in Japan?


----------



## Amilee

IF it will come out this year they will probably show gameplay in the e3 treehouse thing.
but i would bet that we get a direct in april (doesnt have to be animal crossing only)


----------



## SensaiGallade

Nintendo of America tweeted this, so maybe April 15th is the day we learn more? i'm gripping at straws here plz give us something


----------



## Khaelis

SensaiGallade said:


> Nintendo of America tweeted this, so maybe April 15th is the day we learn more? i'm gripping at straws here plz give us something



Honestly, you're gripping at too much. It _is_ a render of Tom Nook I've never seen, though... I honestly would not expect anything until E3.


----------



## Neechan

SensaiGallade said:


> Nintendo of America tweeted this, so maybe April 15th is the day we learn more? i'm gripping at straws here plz give us something



Honestly, I don't know if this has been said, but it seems kinda off that they would use a render of Tom Nook for this tweet about tax returns when they could have easily used a mario render in place of this...


----------



## Justin

It's an Amiibo Festival render, by the way. We're using it in the Bell Boom Week banner actually!

But no, I don't think it means anything. Grasping at straws IMO. Especially because they wouldn't only hint at it to the US audience and exclude Japan.


----------



## Khaelis

Justin said:


> It's an Amiibo Festival render



Would explain why I never seen it before, I kinda just ignored everything related to this title..


----------



## Blue Cup

Rosetti said:


> an interesting outcome that would never happen would be they show it off at E3 and pull the ?you can download it right now!!?, chaos will occur - cars stop - people go wild - even newborns rush to download it
> 
> but what I actually think is it?ll get delayed into 2020 sadly lol



That would absolutely destroy their servers, but it'd be extremely fun to watch. Dropping the digital version out of nowhere, then releasing the physical version a few weeks later is something that movie studios have been doing for years now, so it's not out of the realm of possibility. But I don't think too many developers have adopted the practice.



Mink777 said:


> If there is nothing by the end of the e3 presentation, I will never buy a Nintendo product again.



Calm down, it's a video game.


----------



## WarpDogsVG

It's getting increasingly weird we haven't heard anything about this. No title, screenshots, nada. I assume this'll be their big E3 game but using their other "big E3 games" as a model (BotW, Odyssey, etc.) we should have really seen at least one reveal trailer by this point


----------



## Sweetley

WarpDogsVG said:


> It's getting increasingly weird we haven't heard anything about this. No title, screenshots, nada. I assume this'll be their big E3 game but using their other "big E3 games" as a model (BotW, Odyssey, etc.) we should have really seen at least one reveal trailer by this point



Maybe we will get finally some informations in April? Maybe that weird tweet with Nook and the taxes 
was in fact a hint that something will happen or coming? I do hope for any informations before the E3, 
at least a teaser trailer or some artwork, whatever, anything would be really nice!


----------



## Mr. Cat

There will, at the very least, be a Direct or something in April. We were promised DLC with Joker in it by April, so that still needs to be addressed.


----------



## LambdaDelta

WarpDogsVG said:


> It's getting increasingly weird we haven't heard anything about this. No title, screenshots, nada. I assume this'll be their big E3 game but using their other "big E3 games" as a model (BotW, Odyssey, etc.) we should have really seen at least one reveal trailer by this point



tons of games have an information drought early in being publicly known like this one though

it's not weird, you're just impatient


----------



## cabbagecrossing

Not to add to the conspiracies on here, but the current event in pocket camp running through April is titled "A Blooming Announcement"...


----------



## Paperboy012305

cabbagecrossing said:


> Not to add to the conspiracies on here, but the current event in pocket camp running through April is titled "A Blooming Announcement"...


That’s just Pocket Camp. The game doesn’t interfere with the actual game except for the fact that it’s being used for something for AC Switch.

There will be something AC Switch related soon, but probably not until E3. Most likely because this is A: A big title, and B: the highlight of this year’s big title release. Last year’s was Smash Ultimate so it’s no doubt this will fall the same way Smash did.


----------



## Blue Cup

I wondered about that Pocket Camp event myself. Their goal with their mobile games has always been the been to drive up interest in their mainline stuff, so what better way than to advertise the big reveal of what will inevitably be the biggest Animal Crossing game to date in the game that currently has the biggest audience.

But then again, maybe not. Nintendo works in mysterious ways and even I, whom has followed Nintendo for 25+ years am constantly being surprised by their change in tactics. I never would have predicted that we would have gone six months and one major Direct and STILL not know a thing about the new game, but alas here we are. 

Gotta love 'em.


----------



## cabbagecrossing

Paperboy012305 said:


> That’s just Pocket Camp. The game doesn’t interfere with the actual game except for the fact that it’s being used for something for AC Switch.



I'm not sure what you mean by this... Yes, it's just the name of an event in Pocket Camp, but a lot of the events link to actual events in real life like the Pokemon Let's Go release, Christmas etc. I just thought to include the word *announcement* in the event's title when it has no actual relevancy to the event taking place could be hinting at some sort of announcement regarding the switch game this month. 

You're not wrong, it will likely be heavily featured at E3 but surely it's possible they reveal something about this game this month. I feel like there will be some sort of direct-type video mid-April to include Reggie one last time before he retires April 15, but I guess we'll see. Its probably better to be pessimistic than optimistic but I can't help myself lol


----------



## Chouchou

^
I agree with you, I also think it's suspicious that the words 'Blooming Announcement' spell the titel of this months events. I have my hopes up for a first trailer in april with a release window (fall 2019) and a more in-depth focus on the game + a release date during E3. Release could be mid september. April would be perfect to show us first footage. With Reggie leaving and Bowser coming, the tax-day tweet with Nook.. And now this titel in pocket camp. It can't be nothing, Nintendo is too smart for that. They KNOW how bad we are looking for a snippet of information and this could be a nice way to give us some. 

If they do this, it would be a 5 month window between first footage and the release of the game, which would be ok. I don't believe the game will release in december, because the build-up to the holidays are such a big deal in the game... And a town -whatever concept they take with it - needs a week or 2 to settle in.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I'm guessing around September. Autumn seems like a good season to start on. I started my New Leaf town in the winter, and I remember looking forward to seeing my town all green and beautiful and then the excitement of joy when that day came. I think Autumn would be great though, because everything still feels all lush and gorgeous with those nice fall colours. I want summer to be the last season I experience because I feel as though that season will have more holidays and events, and I'd want those when the game has been out for a while and I am more familiar with how everything works so I can make the most of my game. Plus, it'll breathe new life for the game if my interest is starting to wane vs having the more dreary month of winter at the end.

But I also won't be surprised if it releases in the 4th Q. I honestly don't mind WHEN it releases as long as it's sometime this year. I really just wanna see gameplay at this point, hehe.


----------



## Justin

Interesting new announcement today... https://animalcrossingworld.com/201...cratch-with-amiibo-festival-developer-ndcube/


----------



## Paperboy012305

You got me. April Fools!

I saved you time from clicking on that link....


----------



## Blue Cup

I guess if there is one thing we can all take solace in now, it's knowing that we are for sure, 100%, two months away from the reveal of the game, barring any major leaks or a mini Direct.

Yay?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Blue Cup said:


> I guess if there is one thing we can all take solace in now, it's knowing that we are for sure, 100%, two months away from the reveal of the game, barring any major leaks or a mini Direct.
> 
> Yay?


No worries, we'll get something soon. Nintendo isn't that evil to their fans, except the infamous New Leaf hiatus, but they didn't mean to do it on purpose. I heard that they were trying to get New Leaf on the Wii U instead on the 3DS but it didn't work out well, at least I think.

Now they learned from their mistakes and started development after they finished Welcome Amiibo, i'm sure of it. And I'm sure instead of announcing it when it was in development they announced it right when they possibly finished their game. Now they're up in the translations to get ready for the game to release worldwide.

But other than that, we're going to get info sometime before E3, or maybe not. Nintendo is a roulette if you know what I mean.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I don't really think its going to mean anything but I don't get why the pocket camp event is called A blooming announcement...

Like what's the announcement? Another limited time event to grind for furniture that wont be available in a week?


----------



## Blue Cup

The name for the event is definitely suspicious, but again it's a springtime event and things are in bloom... But what on earth does any of the items have to do with an announcement? All I saw was some mochi and a Sakura blossom tree. 

We're so hungry at this point, we're grasping at straws.


----------



## Khaelis

Blue Cup said:


> We're so hungry at this point, we're grasping at straws.



Heh..



Blue Cup said:


> straws.



Well there's your problem. Straws aren't edible.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I believe the announcement means the announcement of green afterwards.


----------



## Blue Cup

Khaelis said:


> Heh..
> 
> 
> 
> Well there's your problem. Straws aren't edible.


You got me there. 



Paperboy012305 said:


> I believe the announcement means the announcement of green afterwards.



That's a sound, reasonable theory.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Paperboy012305 said:


> I believe the announcement means the announcement of green afterwards.



Like the grass turning green? Hasn't that already happened in pocket camp?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Stevey Queen said:


> Like the grass turning green? Hasn't that already happened in pocket camp?


No, I mean the leaves on the trees.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Oh I reread the tweet and I think I get it.

It says, "spring has arrived and that's why this months event is called a blooming announcement."

Spring has come and the sakura trees are blooming so like...the pink trees blooming are announcing that spring is here.


----------



## Blue Cup

Stevey Queen said:


> Oh I reread the tweet and I think I get it.
> 
> It says, "spring has arrived and that's why this months event is called a blooming announcement."
> 
> Spring has come and the sakura trees are blooming so like...the pink trees blooming are announcing that spring is here.









Makes sense, though.

I still feel however that they are going to reveal the game prior to E3. 2019 is absolutely stacked, not only with 1st party releases but also 3rd party as well, so unless the E3 Direct is an hour long with 30 minutes of it being dedicated to Animal Crossing alone, I can't see them pulling another E3 2018/Smash Bros. Ultimate stunt.

But alas it is Nintendo, and Arlo put it best when he said that they are the kings of the left field.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Yes, but there’s one problem.

Stevey Queen didn’t mention anything about AC Switch, but more on the reason why the seasonal event is called what it is.

But above all, it will come. It just will. So wait yourself please.


----------



## Blue Cup

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yes, but there’s one problem.
> 
> Stevey Queen didn’t mention anything about AC Switch, but more on the reason why the seasonal event is called what it is.
> 
> But above all, it will come. It just will. So wait yourself please.



I think the sarcastic nature of my posts are going completely over your head...

At max, Nintendo cannot go beyond June 11th without revealing the game if it is in fact still slated for this year.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Blue Cup said:


> Makes sense, though.
> 
> I still feel however that they are going to reveal the game prior to E3. 2019 is absolutely stacked, not only with 1st party releases but also 3rd party as well, so unless the E3 Direct is an hour long with 30 minutes of it being dedicated to Animal Crossing alone, I can't see them pulling another E3 2018/Smash Bros. Ultimate stunt.
> 
> But alas it is Nintendo, and Arlo put it best when he said that they are the kings of the left field.



Well Joker for smash is suppose to release this month and the 3.0 update is suppose to come in spring so I can see them knocking out two birds with 1 update. 

So this month were going to get a boring smash direct or an actual Nintendo direct with animal crossing being in it *fingers crossed *

Or both.


----------



## Blue Cup

Stevey Queen said:


> Well Joker for smash is suppose to release this month and the 3.0 update is suppose to come in spring so I can see them knocking out two birds with 1 update.
> 
> So this month were going to get a boring smash direct or an actual Nintendo direct with animal crossing being in it *fingers crossed *
> 
> Or both.



Anything is possible. And with the Best Buy Direct last night leaking Persona 5, Metroid Prime Trilogy and, oddly enough, Zelda: A Link to the Past, a Direct of some sort seems likely.


----------



## floatingzoo

*The 15th is drawing nearer...*

Do you think there will be animal crossing switch news on the 15th this month? Clues seem to be pointing to it however, I'm trying to not keep my hopes up too high!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I'm almost positive that all clues point to that. If only because Reggie would be the perfect person to announce it on his last day. But if not, I won't be too disappointed because I can wait til E3 in June. It's not that far away.


----------



## drowningfairies

I'm not going to get my hopes up, but it would be nice.
Maybe we'll see something.


----------



## Blue Cup

Arize said:


> I'm almost positive that all clues point to that. If only because Reggie would be the perfect person to announce it on his last day. But if not, I won't be too disappointed because I can wait til E3 in June. It's not that far away.



"Okay, that is all the time I got. I have to get ready to play Animal Crossing 2 on my Nintendo Switch when it launches on September 6th."

*screen fades to black as Reggie turns around and enters his family home*

But seriously, nothing really points to this happening. Reggies departure next week will likely be a quiet affair with a farewell message on Twitter.


----------



## Neechan

Blue Cup said:


> "Okay, that is all the time I got. I have to get ready to play Animal Crossing 2 on my Nintendo Switch when it launches on September 6th."
> 
> *screen fades to black as Reggie turns around and enters his family home*
> 
> But seriously, nothing really points to this happening. Reggies departure next week will likely be a quiet affair with a farewell message on Twitter.



I mean, it would be nice for this to happen, but I am not too optimistic about this,  it would be a good time to do it since animal crossing is about making new friends and saying goodbye to old ones, but we’ll just have to wait until next week when Reggie leaves Nintendo


----------



## HappyTails

I got a Switch a few days ago, so now I can buy this game. My guess it will be released around Christmas.


----------



## porkpie28

I think the game will be out during the summer with news about the game at E3


----------



## Sweetley

Blue Cup said:


> "Okay, that is all the time I got. I have to get ready to play Animal Crossing 2 on my Nintendo Switch when it launches on September 6th."
> 
> *screen fades to black as Reggie turns around and enters his family home*



And after that, they drop a trailer of the new AC game. 

I mean, the tweet about Nook is confusing, sure, it's a 50/50 chance whatever it has
now a meaning or not, but it is weird that they gonna make a tweet about taxes, as Tax
day is on April 15th, using Tom Nook for this tweet, who is a well known AC character, 
Reggie also says goodbye on that day and one day before, on April 14th, the first AC 
game becomes 18 years old. That timing alone is already pretty wild if you ask me. 

I will not get my hype high at that point, but having Reggie giving the fans a last gift
before he goes would be pretty cool. But yeah, guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Blue Cup

The 15th is a Monday, and Nintendo doesn't hold events of any kind on Mondays. Don't look into that tweet too much.


----------



## Paperboy012305

So you’re saying nothing Nintendo related will happen on Monday and all this is just a coincidence?
Because that’s what I believe too...


----------



## Sweetley

Blue Cup said:


> The 15th is a Monday, and Nintendo doesn't hold events of any kind on Mondays. Don't look into that tweet too much.



How about the announcement of something on that monday? Are there any chances for this?

But yeah, it could also be nothing at all and just a weird tweet with no meaning behind it. I
just hope that some AC fans will not start any hate at that point, as I already saw some on
Twitter who gonna start to get panic because of this...


----------



## Blue Cup

5herry said:


> How about the announcement of something on that monday? Are there any chances for this?
> 
> But yeah, it could also be nothing at all and just a weird tweet with no meaning behind it. I
> just hope that some AC fans will not start any hate at that point, as I already saw some on
> Twitter who gonna start to get panic because of this...



Well I mean, it's a tweet reminding the adults following the official Nintendo Twitter account that the deadline is coming up. That's the meaning behind it. 

Not saying something won't happen, but it's best just to not to look into that tweet too much just because it featured Animal Crossing, especially when none of the other Nintendo accounts have mentioned that day. It's a US thing.


----------



## floatingzoo

* insert Sue Ann Nivens from the Mary Tyler Moore Show screaming *


----------



## Blue Cup

Nintendo is holding another meeting with investors next Thursday in Japan. It's important to note that we get updated release calendars with these, and any changes to the scheduled games for 2019 will definitely be brought up in order to set expectations for E3 and ease the concerns of investors.


----------



## Chouchou

At this point I just don't care anymore really.


----------



## Soot Sprite

I always read any possible direct and AC information, but I don't gets my hopes up because most of it is just speculation at this point. As much as I would love to see some more information there's no point in getting angry when a rumor ends up just being a rumor. It'll come out eventually, and there's still hope for E3.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

I like how much this graph has shifted towards Q4 over time. It's quite something, considering we can't change our votes.


----------



## Paperboy012305

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I like how much this graph has shifted towards Q4 over time. It's quite something, considering we can't change our votes.


I set my vote to Q4, because that’s how I see the game to release.


----------



## moonford

the only thing I personally need to know about is confirmation, trailers and gameplay don't matter nor does release; I'm very patient and delighted that we're getting a new installment!


----------



## rianne

Not super groundbreaking but interesting nonetheless imo. 

Scroll down to page seven of *Nintendo's Earnings Release PDF* for those think it'll be pushed to 2020. Still gotta keep the hope alive in small ways yep. . . :3

pls stop w/ the double posts ty server aaah


----------



## Sweetley

This pic comes from a small clip the official AC Twitter account posted on Twitter to announce
new fortune cookie items for Pocket Camp. The cuteness of this pic beside, pretty sure they 
wouldn't create new models for Timmy and Tommy only to use them for a small clip to announce
some new PC items. So yeah, maybe this is the first look of how AC Switch looks like...

For those who would like to see said clip: 
https://twitter.com/animalcrossing/status/1121248293470605313



rianne said:


> Not super groundbreaking but interesting nonetheless imo.
> 
> Scroll down to page seven of *Nintendo's Earnings Release PDF* for those think it'll be pushed to 2020. Still gotta keep the hope alive in small ways yep. . . :3
> 
> pls stop w/ the double posts ty server aaah


Now that's interesting.


----------



## Hat'

Perrycifer said:


> View attachment 225479
> 
> This pic comes from a small clip the official AC Twitter account posted on Twitter to announce
> new fortune cookie items for Pocket Camp. The cuteness of this pic beside, pretty sure they
> wouldn't create new models for Timmy and Tommy only to use them for a small clip to announce
> some new PC items. So yeah, maybe this is the first look of how AC Switch looks like...
> 
> For those who would like to see said clip:
> https://twitter.com/animalcrossing/status/1121248293470605313
> 
> 
> Now that's interesting.



Woah...if this is how ACS will look like.. man I'M ALL FOR IT!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Perrycifer said:


> View attachment 225479
> 
> This pic comes from a small clip the official AC Twitter account posted on Twitter to announce
> new fortune cookie items for Pocket Camp. The cuteness of this pic beside, pretty sure they
> wouldn't create new models for Timmy and Tommy only to use them for a small clip to announce
> some new PC items. So yeah, maybe this is the first look of how AC Switch looks like...
> 
> For those who would like to see said clip:
> https://twitter.com/animalcrossing/status/1121248293470605313


I doubt that?s going to be what AC Switch will look like. It looks like one of those cinematic animations used in the Japanese releases of New Leaf onwards.

I have no comments on the other posts. But all I can say is that it has a high chance of being pushed back.


----------



## rianne

Perrycifer said:


> View attachment 225479
> 
> This pic comes from a small clip the official AC Twitter account posted on Twitter to announce
> new fortune cookie items for Pocket Camp. The cuteness of this pic beside, pretty sure they
> wouldn't create new models for Timmy and Tommy only to use them for a small clip to announce
> some new PC items. So yeah, maybe this is the first look of how AC Switch looks like...
> 
> For those who would like to see said clip:
> https://twitter.com/animalcrossing/status/1121248293470605313
> 
> 
> Now that's interesting.



That's adorable omg.

& yes, the PDF gave me a bit more optimism lol. It's being shared all over Twitter and Reddit so I thought I'd pop over here to do the same. From a business -ahem Nintendo- standpoint, it seems positive.


----------



## Blue Cup

Yep, that was what my main focus was for this meeting. Glad to see everything is still as it was.


----------



## Dacroze

Well I hate to be that guy, but someone on reddit pointed out that Nintendo said the same thing about Fire Emblem. Last years financial report still said that Fire Emblem (for Nintendo Switch) would release in 2018, just for it to be pushed back to spring 2019 during E3 and then even further back to the end of July of this year.

I still both think and hope Animal Crossing will release this year, but this financial report should be taken with a grain of salt, even though it is an official document from Nintendo. Here is the link to all the documents for anyone interested: https://www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/en/library/earnings/index.html


----------



## Blue Cup

True, but Fire Emblem isn't exactly developed by Nintendo themselves either. Animal Crossing is internally developed with MonolithSoft likely providing some minor support.

What really needs to be kept in mind is when the CEO told investors back in January that none of the previously announced 2019 games were getting delays and that that the year is locked in.


----------



## Trundle

Blue Cup said:


> True, but Fire Emblem isn't exactly developed by Nintendo themselves either. Animal Crossing is internally developed with MonolithSoft likely providing some minor support.
> 
> What really needs to be kept in mind is when the CEO told investors back in January that none of the previously announced 2019 games were getting delays and that that the year is locked in.



Do you have a source for the second paragraph? I haven't heard that before.


----------



## Blue Cup

Trundle said:


> Do you have a source for the second paragraph? I haven't heard that before.



http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...et_to_launch_this_year_delays_not_anticipated


----------



## Dacroze

Blue Cup said:


> True, but Fire Emblem isn't exactly developed by Nintendo themselves either. Animal Crossing is internally developed with MonolithSoft likely providing some minor support.
> 
> What really needs to be kept in mind is when the CEO told investors back in January that none of the previously announced 2019 games were getting delays and that that the year is locked in.



I'm not following Fire Emblem this close so I didn't know about it being not developed internally, but I have to admit I forgot that they mentioned there are no delays (so far).
I guess/hope we will then see Animal Crossing Switch during E3. Nintendos Treehouse streams seem to be a pretty good opportunity to show of a few things, considering it is hard to show all the features in a trailer, because it takes a bit more time to show everyting. This is under the assumption they have a build they can show during a livestream, but I think they have considering a lot of final developement will be localization.


----------



## WeiMoote

And with May coming around the corner, and with E3 on the way...

Our best bet is probably a Direct Mini, if only to wet our appetite until the huge show drops.


----------



## Justin

This is nothing new and just a repeat of the information from the proper schedule sheet earlier, but here's a slide from the presentation tonight for people who like visuals.


----------



## Trundle

Justin said:


> This is nothing new and just a repeat of the information from the proper schedule sheet earlier, but here's a slide from the presentation tonight for people who like visuals.



Ouch, that's gonna hurt my wallet.


----------



## Neechan

Justin said:


> This is nothing new and just a repeat of the information from the proper schedule sheet earlier, but here's a slide from the presentation tonight for people who like visuals.



This is just fueling the fact for the theories that it may come for a fall release (for the time being anyway)


----------



## WeiMoote

Fall release? Just in time for Halloween, and the other major holidays. ^^


----------



## Blue Cup

I feel like Luigis Mansion and Link's Awakening are going to land in the autumn column. September for Link's Awakening, October for Luigis Mansion, leaving the December slot for Animal Crossing.

I want to be wrong.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I want to believe that Smash and Let’s Go not being released in the same month is to avoid rivalry. And if Sword and Shield is supposedly coming out in December opposed to the Fiscal Year release chart, then I suspect that AC Switch will release in November. Not to mention that most mainline AC Games release during Christmas, before or during.


----------



## Mr. Cat

I'm starting to agree with December. I think they're thinking this will be a good opportunity to drop another themed console. They know that a lot of people will be buying a Switch just to play this game. A lot of them are children who will be relying on their parents to get them a Switch for Christmas. I think it's obvious now that this will be their big E3 game and we won't see it until then. Hopes and dreams out the window~


----------



## Justin

Blue Cup said:


> I feel like Luigis Mansion and Link's Awakening are going to land in the autumn column. September for Link's Awakening, October for Luigis Mansion, leaving the December slot for Animal Crossing.
> 
> I want to be wrong.



I think December too. I'm fine with that though.


----------



## Sweetley

Blue Cup said:


> I feel like Luigis Mansion and Link's Awakening are going to land in the autumn column. September for Link's Awakening, October for Luigis Mansion, leaving the December slot for Animal Crossing.
> 
> I want to be wrong.



And what if Link's Awakening comes out on December and Animal Crossing on September? 

Don't get me wrong, but the Legend of Zelda fans can wait a little bit longer for a new game 
than the Animal Crossing fans, who need a new game asap so that they don't lose their mind 
for real.


----------



## Neechan

And links awakening isn’t a new game it’s just a remake port Of the DX version (if a remake port is a thing)


----------



## Blue Cup

Perrycifer said:


> And what if Link's Awakening comes out on December and Animal Crossing on September?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, but the Legend of Zelda fans can wait a little bit longer for a new game
> than the Animal Crossing fans, who need a new game asap so that they don't lose their mind
> for real.



Like I said, I want to be wrong. But as was previously mentioned, Link's Awakening seems to just be a 1:1 remake at this time and isn't really the sort of huge system seller that Animal Crossing is. 

I would love to see it in September as well, but as the moment, out of all that they have currently announced, Animal Crossing is the only one that screams "DECEMBER".


----------



## Ossiran

I could see a fall release. It gets it out before the major holidays (both in-game and in real life) and lets people enjoy the game. It's also after summer, which tends to be the most lucrative season in terms of getting bells due to all the bugs and fish, so people who don't time travel will be enticed to play more. School will also be in session, meaning more Switch consoles in close proximity to one another.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I've been seeing around the web that it's been confirmed that the next direct will be at e3. So I guess there's no hope for anything in May.

I don't have a source though

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've been seeing around the web that it's been confirmed that the next direct will be at e3. So I guess there's no hope for anything in May.

I don't have a source though


----------



## Tohru

Stevey Queen said:


> I've been seeing around the web that it's been confirmed that the next direct will be at e3. So I guess there's no hope for anything in May.
> 
> I don't have a source though
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I've been seeing around the web that it's been confirmed that the next direct will be at e3. So I guess there's no hope for anything in May.
> 
> I don't have a source though




Well, Nintendo did state that they'd only be talking about games releasing in the current fiscal year, so basically anything coming out between now and March 31, 2020. That being said, at least we know for sure that Animal Crossing will be shown one way or another at E3. The hard part now is that we just have to wait another 6-7 weeks...


----------



## Blue Cup

Stevey Queen said:


> I've been seeing around the web that it's been confirmed that the next direct will be at e3. So I guess there's no hope for anything in May.
> 
> I don't have a source though
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I've been seeing around the web that it's been confirmed that the next direct will be at e3. So I guess there's no hope for anything in May.
> 
> I don't have a source though



The E3 Direct has always been an absolute fact. June 11th at 12pm eastern so that is nothing new. 

The only reason people suspected a Direct before then was because they were looking at past trends, and that sort of thing isn't wise when trying to predict which way Nintendo will move.


----------



## WeiMoote

I guess they want to make up for last year with half of it being nothing but Smash stuff. So, they probably withheld some of their prime stuff until E3.

Man, this May's gonna be a toughie to get through.


----------



## Sweetley

New month, new chance?

Anyone here who thinks we are maybe getting a Direct or any news about the game in May?
Or do you think it's all up to E3 in June now? 

Part of me wishs that they say something, even a small clip would be already enough. But I'm
not getting my hopes that high anymore...


----------



## Stevey Queen

Perrycifer said:


> New month, new chance?
> 
> Anyone here who thinks we are maybe getting a Direct or any news about the game in May?
> Or do you think it's all up to E3 in June now?
> 
> Part of me wishs that they say something, even a small clip would be already enough. But I'm
> not getting my hopes that high anymore...



Honestly probably not. Supposedly according to people on the internet, Nintendo said there wont be a direct until the e3 direct in June. I dont have a concrete source though. It wouldn't make sense at this point to announce a direct for this month anyways.


----------



## Paperboy012305

All we can hope for is that AC Switch would be at E3. If no mention of AC Switch was at E3, then something has gone wrong.


----------



## Blue Cup

Dr. Strange said it best in Infinity War,

We're in the endgame now. 

Directs have happened in May before, several times, so we really can't count anything out 100%. 

Just stay focused on June 11th.


----------



## Ossiran

Golden Week is currently ongoing in Japan, so it's no surprise we've had nothing come out this week. There is the possibility of stuff in May, but if we don't hear anything next week, then I wouldn't expect anything until E3.

May 10th is kind of where I'd put any major "last chance before E3 news" to occur. Anything after that is more likely to be a pre-E3 leak than actual announcement. Not saying there can't be any official news, just that you shouldn't expect anything other than a "We will discuss X on June 11th!" announcement then.


----------



## LambdaDelta

hi yes, can I request a title change to this thread? so I can stop seeing it in the main index and immediately start reading it as "release date / game reveal trailer"


----------



## nintendofan85

Ossiran said:


> Golden Week is currently ongoing in Japan, so it's no surprise we've had nothing come out this week. There is the possibility of stuff in May, but if we don't hear anything next week, then I wouldn't expect anything until E3.
> 
> May 10th is kind of where I'd put any major "last chance before E3 news" to occur. Anything after that is more likely to be a pre-E3 leak than actual announcement. Not saying there can't be any official news, just that you shouldn't expect anything other than a "We will discuss X on June 11th!" announcement then.



You also have to remember that they just had an emperor abdicate, so...


----------



## Blue Cup

Ossiran said:


> Golden Week is currently ongoing in Japan, so it's no surprise we've had nothing come out this week. There is the possibility of stuff in May, but if we don't hear anything next week, then I wouldn't expect anything until E3.
> 
> May 10th is kind of where I'd put any major "last chance before E3 news" to occur. Anything after that is more likely to be a pre-E3 leak than actual announcement. Not saying there can't be any official news, just that you shouldn't expect anything other than a "We will discuss X on June 11th!" announcement then.



To be on the safe side, I'd look at the 15th instead. Directs always happen mid-month and never any later so that would be the absolute cutoff date for any happenings this month, "Twitter Directs" not withstanding.


----------



## WeiMoote

nintendofan85 said:


> You also have to remember that they just had an emperor abdicate, so...



Emperor abdicate? The heck's that?


----------



## Ossiran

WeiMoote said:


> Emperor abdicate? The heck's that?



A new Emperor was crowned. It really doesn't affect the release of Animal Crossing or any Nintendo game, though.


----------



## LambdaDelta

WeiMoote said:


> Emperor abdicate? The heck's that?



Japan has a new emperor

 the heisei era is over

now begins the age of reiwa


----------



## WeiMoote

And that's a reason of there not being any Direct announcements cause...

If it's to be respectful to them, then it's understandable.


----------



## LambdaDelta

WeiMoote said:


> And that's a reason of there not being any Direct announcements cause...
> 
> If it's to be respectful to them, then it's understandable.



if I'm not mistaken, the emperor shift plus it being golden week right now basically means double national holiday for japan

also, just in case you're thinking as such, the former emperor isn't dead (yet)


----------



## Blue Cup

WeiMoote said:


> And that's a reason of there not being any Direct announcements cause...
> 
> If it's to be respectful to them, then it's understandable.



The reason for no Direct is due to Golden Week and E3 being around the corner. 

I swear, some of you act like your lives depend on this stuff.


----------



## WeiMoote

But for now, I gotta agree with Ossiran. If we don't see anything by the 10th, then we're waiting for E3, my dudes.

...Besides, I wanna see if my predict is correct. ^_^


----------



## Roshan

November 2019 for SURE


----------



## Blue Cup

Roshan said:


> November 2019 for SURE



As long as it falls before or after the week of Thanksgiving, I'm good. Can't take my vacation from work during the holidays.


----------



## Sweetley

Roshan said:


> November 2019 for SURE



Isn't November more like the month for Pokemon? 

(At least I see lots of people saying November is the best possible date for Sword/Shield, correct me
if I'm wrong here). 

I mean, I wouldn't mind November, as long as the games comes out in 2019 in general...


----------



## Mr. Cat

Blue Cup said:


> I swear, some of you act like your lives depend on this stuff.



My depression and motivation is so bad without AC in my life. I'm not over here complaining about it, but sometimes it kind of feel like it does.


----------



## Ossiran

With the exception of New Leaf, every main Animal Crossing game has released in the fall in the US.
With the exception of the N64 game (and e+ if you want to include it), every main Animal Crossing game has released in the fall in Japan. 

November and early December have been the most common months between both of them. And it'll surely be a worldwide release this time.

Release date is extremely likely to be anywhere from September to mid-December. But with a new Pokemon likely releasing in November this year, I'd take out that month. Nintendo isn't going to release anything alongside it to compete with it. September, October, or December gets my vote.


----------



## Amilee

was a worldwide release confirmed? :S
im a little scared they may delay it a week or a month like they did with pokemon once.
ill just be hopeful i guess :c


----------



## Ossiran

Amilee said:


> was a worldwide release confirmed? :S
> im a little scared they may delay it a week or a month like they did with pokemon once.
> ill just be hopeful i guess :c



It wasn't confirmed. It's just likely because with Switch games they've been trying to do close to simultaneous with their major titles when possible. There might be a week or two difference between them at most, but I expect them to be close.


----------



## Blue Cup

Mr. Cat said:


> My depression and motivation is so bad without AC in my life. I'm not over here complaining about it, but sometimes it kind of feel like it does.



Believe me when I say that I am in the same boat as far as my mental health being directly impacted by Animal Crossing. It's an escape for me, a place where I can live my life with the same time flow as real life but at a much more relaxed pace. 

My post wasn't aimed at anyone in general, but more just the reactions that lack of facts and common sense is dragging out of people. It's really beginning to get out of hand.


----------



## Roshan

Perrycifer said:


> Isn't November more like the month for Pokemon?
> 
> (At least I see lots of people saying November is the best possible date for Sword/Shield, correct me
> if I'm wrong here).
> 
> I mean, I wouldn't mind November, as long as the games comes out in 2019 in general...



New leaf.. 8 november 2012
City Folk.. 16 november 2008
Wild World.. 23 november 2005
Gamecube.. November 18, 2001


----------



## Halony

Okay so everyone here thinks the game will be released this fall... But my gut tells me it's going to be delayed. May 2020 or so. Don't know why I think this will be the case. Maybe it's just a weird thought lol. Honestly I kind of hope for a delay, because I don't want them to release it in a rush. It might turn out to be a bad title if that happens, I guess.


----------



## Blue Cup

Halony said:


> Okay so everyone here thinks the game will be released this fall... But my gut tells me it's going to be delayed. May 2020 or so. Don't know why I think this will be the case. Maybe it's just a weird thought lol. Honestly I kind of hope for a delay, because I don't want them to release it in a rush. It might turn out to be a bad title if that happens, I guess.



It's not getting delayed, otherwise we would have had the confirmation last week when Nintendo had its investors meeting. See below for the newest release slide:



Justin said:


> This is nothing new and just a repeat of the information from the proper schedule sheet earlier, but here's a slide from the presentation tonight for people who like visuals.



Luigis Mansion 3 even got a slightly updated logo. 

Also never assume a game is rushed because it released so soon after announcement, ESPECIALLY when it's a Nintendo game. Animal Crossing has likely been in development for the last two years, if not more if it started as a Wii U game. 



Roshan said:


> New leaf.. 8 november 2012
> City Folk.. 16 november 2008
> Wild World.. 23 november 2005
> Gamecube.. November 18, 2001



While correct, you also have to taken into account that other than City Folk, all of those were Japanese release dates. As far as major first party titles go, Nintendo is all about the day and date worldwide release now, so you can't really use those dates as anything other than reference in most cases.


----------



## Roshan

Blue Cup said:


> While correct, you also have to taken into account that other than City Folk, all of those were Japanese release dates. As far as major first party titles go, Nintendo is all about the day and date worldwide release now, so you can't really use those dates as anything other than reference in most cases.



Well.. history repeats itself.. and it's always november for Japan..
No trailer, no date yet, earlier dates are too close imo, it will probably be announced at e3 and a date will probably be set in november along other titles

Orrrrrrrrrrrrr Nintendo is actually a goodboye for once and gives us another june release


----------



## Blue Cup

Roshan said:


> Well.. history repeats itself.. and it's always november for Japan..
> No trailer, no date yet, earlier dates are too close imo, it will probably be announced at e3 and a date will probably be set in november along other titles



Oh I'm not disagreeing with you. A worldwide November release to keep things in line with past Japanese releases is absolutely in the realm of possibility, and is probably the most likely scenario to be honest. That or December. 

September is still a very real possibility though.



> Orrrrrrrrrrrrr Nintendo is actually a goodboye for once and gives us another june release



Yeah, that definitely isn't happening outside of a shadow digital-only drop during E3 with the physical release a month or two later.


----------



## Ossiran

US Release Dates have been: 

Animal Crossing (GCN): September 15, 2002
Wild World: December 5, 2005
City Folk: November 16, 2008
New Leaf: June 9, 2013

This is why I say fall is likely. It won't be June, July, or August (all too soon), so mid-September through early December are likely candidates. November is unlikely IF Pokemon indeed releases that month. It won't be whatever month Pokemon comes out.


----------



## Lancelot

Blue Cup said:


> Oh I'm not disagreeing with you. A worldwide November release to keep things in line with past Japanese releases is absolutely in the realm of possibility, and is probably the most likely scenario to be honest. That or December.
> 
> September is still a very real possibility though.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah, that definitely isn't happening outside of a shadow digital-only drop during E3 with the physical release a month or two later.*




I know its so unlikely for that to happen, especially on Animal Crossing- but I would HATE for that to happen..


----------



## Roshan

inb4 october


----------



## Chouchou

I hope september but I think november. 

I just don't hope december because we miss the harvest festival and it's too close to Christmas in the game.


----------



## acornavenue

Question do they have a life stream of E3 or is it just wait for someone to post about the games

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also how long is e3?


----------



## Burumun

erialrose said:


> Question do they have a life stream of E3 or is it just wait for someone to post about the games
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also how long is e3?



E3's June 11-14, and we'll probably get most of the news on Nintendo games (including AC Switch, hopefully) in a special Nintendo Direct during that time which will be streamed in the same way other Nintendo Directs are. I don't remember what they did last year, but from what I could find here, the rest of it will be Nintendo Treehouse content, and we'll get info on demos of upcoming games from people who go.


----------



## Mokuren

Nintendo doesn't do live shows anymore. They have a prepared show like a direct and will be available for everyone to see


----------



## Stevey Queen

Has Nintendo announced what day their direct is for e3? I want to take off work for that day but I kinda need Nintendo to hurry up and confirm.


----------



## Ossiran

erialrose said:


> Question do they have a life stream of E3 or is it just wait for someone to post about the games
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also how long is e3?



Nintendo's E3 presentation tends to be about 45 minutes. It's essentially a Nintendo Direct.


----------



## Blue Cup

erialrose said:


> Question do they have a life stream of E3 or is it just wait for someone to post about the games
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also how long is e3?



Bullet point list for you:

+E3 lasts three days, June 11th to the 14th this year, but festivities begin as early as the 6th. 

+Nintendo, in the past, has always held their E3 Direct stream on the first day of E3, this year making it the 11th. 9am/12pm depending on which coast you live on.

+ Following the Direct and for the duration of E3, Nintendo also streams live demos of the announced games during their Treehouse segments. 

This is all assuming they follow the last few years schedules. 



Stevey Queen said:


> Has Nintendo announced what day their direct is for e3? I want to take off work for that day but I kinda need Nintendo to hurry up and confirm.



Oddly enough, they didn't announce the date and time for their E3 Direct this year at their investors meeting in April, so things are up in the air as far as date and times go right now.

Makes me wonder if they might be holding their event prior to E3 this year.


----------



## WeiMoote

Burumun said:


> E3's June 11-14, and we'll probably get most of the news on Nintendo games (including AC Switch, hopefully) in a special Nintendo Direct during that time which will be streamed in the same way other Nintendo Directs are. I don't remember what they did last year, but from what I could find here, the rest of it will be Nintendo Treehouse content, and we'll get info on demos of upcoming games from people who go.



Last year, they spent about half of the Direct itself on Smash Ultimate. So maybe this year, they'll overload us with a lotta games.


----------



## acornavenue

So when it lasts 3 days theirs no way to know when the game will be announced? Curious cause i can request a certain time to work for it so i can watch. But no point in that if we dont know


----------



## WeiMoote

erialrose said:


> So when it lasts 3 days theirs no way to know when the game will be announced? Curious cause i can request a certain time to work for it so i can watch. But no point in that if we dont know



They usually announce the games at the Direct. The Treehouse shows off gameplay footage afterward.

As for the Direct itself, it shall be Tuesday, on the 11th, in June. The show starts at 12pm.

Hope that helps, erialrose!


----------



## Blue Cup

WeiMoote said:


> They usually announce the games at the Direct. The Treehouse shows off gameplay footage afterward.
> 
> As for the Direct itself, it shall be Tuesday, on the 11th, in June. The show starts at 12pm.
> 
> Hope that helps, erialrose!



It's also important to note that it takes place at 9am PDT as the show is held in Los Angeles, so if you live elsewhere in the world, you may want to find a converter to see what time it is for your area.

As for the US, it's 9am PDT, 11am CDT, and 12pm EDT.


----------



## Sweetley

How Nintendo could keep calm the Animal Crossing fandom and also getting their 
attention immediately:

- Drop a 30-50 seconds long teaser trailer out of nowhere on Twitter with gameplay
- Show at least quick one new feature from the game as well as one new NPC/villager
- Don't say the full title of the game yet, however, show a hint which has something 
to do with the title (like, for example: If the title would be "New Leaf", show a falling leaf
or something like that)
- Don't also say the release date, just say "2019", however, this time with the addition: 
"Stay turned for more informations coming soon!", teasing that there will be more at the E3

Boom, no one complains about annoying AC fans anymore, AC fans got what they wanted 
since 7-8 months, Nintendo didn't dropped everything and still can show a lot more of the
game on their E3 Direct, everyone's happy (for now).

Also, my estimation of when the games comes out: September.


----------



## Burumun

Perrycifer said:


> - Don't say the full title of the game yet, however, show a hint which has something
> to do with the title (like, for example: If the title would be "New Leaf", show a falling leaf
> or something like that)
> - Don't also say the release date, just say "2019", however, this time with the addition:
> "Stay turned for more informations coming soon!", teasing that there will be more at the E3



I'm pretty sure this would just make everyone more rabid, tbh, unless they at the same time drop the time for the E3 Direct. Like, on one hand, thanks for confirming you haven't forgotten us, Nintendo, but now everyone has to start speculating about how this info drop means actually, we'll be getting a Nintendo Direct this week. I mean, just look at what happened after the "Tom Nook recommends spending your tax return on a Switch!" tweet.


----------



## acornavenue

WeiMoote said:


> They usually announce the games at the Direct. The Treehouse shows off gameplay footage afterward.
> 
> As for the Direct itself, it shall be Tuesday, on the 11th, in June. The show starts at 12pm.
> 
> Hope that helps, erialrose!



Thank you! I have never watched or kept up with a e3 before. With new leaf my cousin told me when it was announced


----------



## WeiMoote

erialrose said:


> Thank you! I have never watched or kept up with a e3 before. With new leaf my cousin told me when it was announced



No prob. 

And like Blue said, you wanna make sure it's in tune to your time zone. While I did say 12pm, it was to my time zone, which is EST.


----------



## acornavenue

WeiMoote said:


> No prob.
> 
> And like Blue said, you wanna make sure it's in tune to your time zone. While I did say 12pm, it was to my time zone, which is EST.



Thats my time zone so that was right


----------



## Blue Cup

Man, come the day of their Direct, it's going to be an absolute party on this forum. Gonna be bustling with activity, from new and old members. Can't wait.


----------



## projectx1991

Yeah, as the days pass I’m getting more and more impatient waiting. I’m just so excited!


----------



## Justin

Blue Cup said:


> Man, come the day of their Direct, it's going to be an absolute party on this forum. Gonna be bustling with activity, from new and old members. Can't wait.



Either that or a graveyard of disappointment if they show absolutely nothing.


----------



## Blue Cup

Justin said:


> Either that or a graveyard of disappointment if they show absolutely nothing.



Don't you put that evil on me!

Of course, it's still within the realm of possibility. We expected New Leaf at E3 2012 but nothing, then got a full blowout along with a release date in a Direct the following January. Crazy times those were.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Justin said:


> Either that or a graveyard of disappointment if they show absolutely nothing.



*pretends you didnt say something taboo*


----------



## Sweetley

Justin said:


> Either that or a graveyard of disappointment if they show absolutely nothing.



The Staff should re-name in such a case then the "Animal Crossing on Nintendo Switch" board 
into "The Graveyard of Disappointment" with the board description: "Bury here your hopes and 
dreams for a new Animal Crossing main game on the Nintendo Switch."

(Of course we all hope here that this will not be the case.)


----------



## WeiMoote

Either that, or move this board to the same fate which befell Amiibo Festival...

At least, for now.


----------



## Blue Cup

Nintendo just tweeted with their E3 schedule, and as expected, their E3 Direct is on the 11th at 9am pacific.

https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/1126456787773771776?s=19


----------



## WeiMoote

Blue Cup said:


> Nintendo just tweeted with their E3 schedule, and as expected, their E3 Direct is on the 11th at 9am pacific.



Nice!

I also composed a schedule for the rest of the entire show. Not sure where I should put it on this forum.


----------



## Blue Cup

Something that is also interesting to note is (though it can change the closer it gets) that there is no mention of any specific game getting a deep dive like in years past, so taking that into account, we could be looking at one hefty Direct with a mountain of announcements and reveals.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## WeiMoote

Blue Cup said:


> Something that is also interesting to note is (though it can change the closer it gets) that there is no mention of any specific game getting a deep dive like in years past, so taking that into account, we could be looking at one hefty Direct with a mountain of announcements and reveals.
> 
> Fingers crossed!



Here's hoping. 

And their show floor is usually themed after their top-tier title for that year. Last year was a museum involving Smash Ultimate, the previous year was Odyssey, and the year before that was Breath of the Wild.

...Man, if this year's theme is Animal Crossing, it's gonna be SICK, man. ^^


----------



## Justin

It does kind of throw out the fan dream theories that they would make Animal Crossing the big 'featured' game this E3 though, they'd have no reason not to announce that like they did for Smash/Obyssey/Zelda seeing as AC is an announced title. No reason to keep that a secret.

So I guess don't expect any kind of crazy big Animal Crossing blow-out then IMO. Trailer + a 30 minute Treehouse Live segment?


----------



## Blue Cup

As much as I love Animal Crossing, it really isn't something that is easily presentable nor is it something the general E3 audience wants to sit and watch for 10+ minutes.

Plus I am sure Nintendo doesn't want a repeat of their City Folk 2008 presentation. They whole conference was a disaster.


----------



## WeiMoote

Blue Cup said:


> As much as I love Animal Crossing, it really isn't something that is easily presentable nor is it something the general E3 audience wants to sit and watch for 10+ minutes.
> 
> Plus I am sure Nintendo doesn't want a repeat of their City Folk 2008 presentation. They whole conference was a disaster.



Ain't that the truth. That was basically their only game they showcased. And Wii Music was also a huge disaster...


----------



## Paperboy012305

Maybe Nintendo wanted to save AC Switch for E3 because it is a very big title. Heck, it would probably be the big focus on the direct and possibly have about 30 minutes on it just like smash.

I’d like to hear more about Mario Kart Tour, but since Nintendo themselves doesn’t have anything to do with mobile apps, I’d expect a Direct from that on its own, like Pocket Camp.


----------



## Hat'

Paperboy012305 said:


> Maybe Nintendo wanted to save AC Switch for E3 because it is a very big title. Heck, it would probably be the big focus on the direct and possibly have about 30 minutes on it just like smash.
> 
> I’d like to hear more about Mario Kart Tour, but since Nintendo themselves doesn’t have anything to do with mobile apps, I’d expect a Direct from that on its own, like Pocket Camp.



I'd love for the E3 Direct to be Animal Crossing focused omg...
And with no info on smash just to let the fans see how it feels like for once


----------



## Neechan

Well, I guess the theory of any direct happening this month is out the window (unless they do another Twitter direct...), which is good, as we don?t have to keep speculating when the next direct happens, so now we can wait until june 11 to see what awaits us.

Also....what months are these release quarters in? (referring to the poll here on the thread)


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hat' said:


> I'd love for the E3 Direct to be Animal Crossing focused omg...
> And with no info on smash just to let the fans see how it feels like for once


Let me stop you there on the smash side. At least they have to show the next fighter for the Smash Ultimate DLC.


----------



## Hat'

Paperboy012305 said:


> Let me stop you there on the smash side. At least they have to show the next fighter for the Smash Ultimate DLC.



Never said it wouldn't happen... it's just what I wish


----------



## Blue Cup

All right, it just dawned on me that Nintendo had placed Animal Crossing, Link's Awakening and Luigis Mansion 3 in the FY2019 windows, which means that delays into 2020 are absolutely within the realm of possibility as their FY for this year extends into the next.

Whoops, just a tad bit of misplaced optimism when I saw that info graphic from a few pages back.


----------



## WeiMoote

Paperboy012305 said:


> Let me stop you there on the smash side. At least they have to show the next fighter for the Smash Ultimate DLC.



Yeah, they would probably do that on the day of the tournament, if they wanted to. Not saying they won't, but it's in the realm of possibility.


----------



## Trundle

I'd be happy with a release date and a minute or two of information. Animal Crossing isn't really feature heavy from release to release.


----------



## Lancelot

Trundle said:


> I'd be happy with a release date and a minute or two of information. Animal Crossing isn't really feature heavy from release to release.



Same, honestly I'd be happy with a title and a screenshot that I can soend hours over analysing and staring at haha


----------



## acornavenue

29 days till E3


----------



## Stalfos

erialrose said:


> 29 days till E3



Yeah, it's kind of crazy to think that we're less than a month away from finally getting to see the new Animal Crossing.


----------



## Mokuren

Stalfos said:


> Yeah, it's kind of crazy to think that we're less than a month away from finally getting to see the new Animal Crossing.



If we get some news. I try not to get my hopes up to much^^*


----------



## acornavenue

Mokuren said:


> If we get some news. I try not to get my hopes up to much^^*



Honestly. I’ve learned not to ever get your hopes up


----------



## KhalidPrecious

*Update*: *Nintendo* announced *Super Mario Maker 2 Direct* on _15th of May_.

I think now we can say, that *Super Mario Maker 2* is not this year’s *Nintendo E3 2019* spotlight or main focus, which is more hope for *Animal Crossing*. _We will just have to wait and see_.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ah! So looks like Super Mario Maker won't be the focus of this year's E3 after all.

Maybe Nintendo knows what their doing to make AC Switch the big focus on E3 perhaps.


----------



## Blue Cup

Yep, was fully expecting a game-focused Direct this month. They basically spelled it out on the official Mario Maker 2 site last month that something was coming.

Off-topic, but yeah, expected/100.


----------



## acornavenue

So do we have a little more hope now for it to be announced or no?


----------



## Blue Cup

This has no impact on Animal Crossing or anything. It's just Nintendo kickstarting the advertisements for Mario Maker 2, which launches next month.

I still expect a trailer for Mario Maker 2 during the E3 Direct though, but this definitely kills the chances of it getting a spotlight.


----------



## Justin

I don't think there will any kind of 'spotlight' game at all or they would have pre-announced it like they did with Smash, Odyssey, and Zelda. This entire concept of a 'focus' or 'spotlight' game for E3 is a fairly recent development anyway, originally borne out of them having nothing else to show at E3 2016 but Zelda because the Wii U was dead and the Switch wasn't revealed yet.


----------



## acornavenue

27 days! 
Question is this the same date countdown for everyone?


----------



## Blue Cup

Justin said:


> I don't think there will any kind of 'spotlight' game at all or they would have pre-announced it like they did with Smash, Odyssey, and Zelda. This entire concept of a 'focus' or 'spotlight' game for E3 is a fairly recent development anyway, originally borne out of them having nothing else to show at E3 2016 but Zelda because the Wii U was dead and the Switch wasn't revealed yet.



I'm remaining on the cautious side. I may be remembering wrong but we didn't info on any deep dives until closer to the event.



erialrose said:


> 27 days!
> Question is this the same date countdown for everyone?



Yep, we'll all be watching it simultaneously.


----------



## acornavenue

I know it wont happen. But allll i want is Isabelle to tweet SOMETHING about e3 or nintendo. I legit check everyday and i know nothing is going to be posted till maybe e3 if they release something. Its like so close yet so far away


----------



## Justin

Just for some fun to pass the time, I have recreated the poll in this thread with new options given how much has changed with two of the options in the previous poll completely ruled out! The new one is set to close the morning of the E3 Direct since we'll probably get a good picture of when to expect the game by then. If we still don't really have any clear idea then, I'll probably remake it again.

But don't worry, I saved a screenshot of the previous results for prosperity!


----------



## Hat'

Well I don't know to be honest. I really want it to be a september release but I voted for Q4, for a november release out of reason and logic.
I don't mind waiting one or two months more at this point but just please don't let it be 2020, for the love of god.


----------



## Snowesque

I mean, I guess I will put a vote in for Q4? I do not know what to expect at this point to be honest. I will say I am thinking at least a mention of the game around E3, whether is it full-on info or just a delay notice.
If not, it is what it is unfortunately. I do not want to get my hopes up, but I want to be confident they are making it the best it can be.


----------



## acornavenue

I’m voting september now


----------



## Blue Cup

If we didn't have Link's Awakening in the picture, I'd definitely put it in for Q4. That is literally the biggest wild card right now as to where it could drop as it has a lot, despite it's seemingly minimalist qualities as a remake, going for it that others wouldn't otherwise have, namely that being it's a Zelda game. One that Nintendo closed a Direct with no less.

It raises a few questions like, because it's a remake will Nintendo choose to drop it before or during the holiday season? Does simply being a Zelda title alone mean it's flagpole holiday title material thus automatically obtaining that December 6th release date?

And what about November? Just because Pokemon Sword and Shield are coming out then does not automatically make that month off limits for Nintendos own releases. There's not a whole lot of overlap between the Animal Crossing and Pokemon, so there's always that option as well.

As it stands, it almost feels like it's nigh impossible to predict how they are going to handle the coming bloated release season. Luigi's Mansion 3 is definitely making it out as there have been some signs of life recently (ratings board listing, new logo) so that's probably going to be out before the holiday season. I know it's probably too safe of an assumption, but October feels right considering the haunted house and spooky ghosts theme.

And this is all without considering the possibilities of delays and other high priority games 2019 getting announced at E3. Not to mention Nintendo releasing two first party games in one month. Not that they do that very often, but it does occur.






Nintendo man, you can't predict them.

*Edit:*Also The rumored Pikmin 3 port, Daemon X Machina, the basically confirmed Pikmin 4, whatever it is Retro has been working on.


----------



## acornavenue

I really hope its not going to come out 2020. I need some good news right now


----------



## Justin

Blue Cup said:


> If we didn't have Link's Awakening in the picture, I'd definitely put it in for Q4. That is literally the biggest wild card right now as to where it could drop as it has a lot, despite it's seemingly minimalist qualities as a remake, going for it that others wouldn't otherwise have, namely that being it's a Zelda game. One that Nintendo closed a Direct with no less.
> 
> It raises a few questions like, because it's a remake will Nintendo choose to drop it before or during the holiday season? Does simply being a Zelda title alone mean it's flagpole holiday title material thus automatically obtaining that December 6th release date?
> 
> And what about November? Just because Pokemon Sword and Shield are coming out then does not automatically make that month off limits for Nintendos own releases. There's not a whole lot of overlap between the Animal Crossing and Pokemon, so there's always that option as well.
> 
> As it stands, it almost feels like it's nigh impossible to predict how they are going to handle the coming bloated release season. Luigi's Mansion 3 is definitely making it out as there have been some signs of life recently (ratings board listing, new logo) so that's probably going to be out before the holiday season. I know it's probably too safe of an assumption, but October feels right considering the haunted house and spooky ghosts theme.
> 
> And this is all without considering the possibilities of delays and other high priority games 2019 getting announced at E3. Not to mention Nintendo releasing two first party games in one month. Not that they do that very often, but it does occur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo man, you can't predict them.



That's a pretty good summary and I agree with most of it.

Just the abnormally large amount of high-profile games in such a short period of time does point toward some kind of delay for one of them -- and obviously Zelda or Pokemon won't be since they were revealed most recently and have the most gameplay footage. So either LM3 gets delayed, AC gets delayed, or they both make it and there's just an unusually packed holiday.

I am still hedging towards that we just get all four games which makes up for the lacklustre holiday last year besides Smash, but it wouldn't be shocking at all if one or the other gets delayed.

I do disagree that there isn't much overlap between Animal Crossing or Pokemon though, just based off this forum alone. It's probably the most popular game on here after Animal Crossing. More than the big Zelda or Mario games!



Blue Cup said:


> *Edit:*Also The rumored Pikmin 3 port, Daemon X Machina, the basically confirmed Pikmin 4, whatever it is Retro has been working on.



They could squeeze in something like a Pikmin 3 port or Metroid Prime Trilogy port in the late August / early September slot IMO.

Pikmin 4 feels practically dead to me at this point.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Ooh, neat, a new poll. Yeah, gotta go for Q4 rather than Q3 now. Probably November.


----------



## Ossiran

I'm going with Q4, though which month depends on the release of Pokemon. If Pokemon is November, Animal Crossing won't be then. If Pokemon is October or December, then my vote is November.


----------



## cornimer

Sticking with my original bet of Q4! Having zero information about the game going into June 2019, I would be shocked if it came out in July-September.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I wouldn't believe a most anticipated game since 2 years after AC:NL got released would get an early Summer release, I won't really see that happening.

So as such, I voted for Q4.


----------



## Dacroze

I voted Q4 in the last poll and went for it again. September might still be a possibility, but Links Awakening could also release in that month and AC usually released in November. As long as it doesn't get delayed I'm happy.


----------



## Sweetley

Part of me hoped that it would be Q3 (around September) but know I'm not sure about 
this anymore so I voted for Q4, because I think that's more likely now. Of course it would 
be nice if the games gets released as soon as possible, so that we don't have to wait any 
longer for it.

After over a half of year, I just hope for any kind of informations about this damn game on
the E3. My hype faded kinda away at one point, I'm still hyped for it of course, but please
Nintendo, just give us finally news. The wait is at this point just pure torture...


----------



## WeiMoote

I voted Q4. There's no way it'll come out during the Summer, and Q3, while it's still a strong possibility, I still don't see happening.

As for when it may release? Gotta go for November.


----------



## Blue Cup

Just for fun, let's take a look at 2013 and how its releases all panned out since it featured pretty much every thing that we're seeing this year, just bigger and better:

*February 24th:* Fire Emblem Awakening
*March 24th:* Luigis Mansion: Dark Moon
*June 9th:* Animal Crossing New Leaf
*October 12th:* Pokemon X and Y
*November 22nd:* The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds

Do note that this is before simultaneous worldwide releases became the norm for first-party tiles. 

But now let's take a look at the 2019 Fiscal Year Lineup

*July 26th:* Fire Emblem: Three Houses
*2019:* Luigis Mansion 3
*FY 2019:* Animal Crossing
*2019:* Pokemon Sword and Shield
*2019:* The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening 

Lots of parallels, right? Obviously we can't take anything away from this, not even for Pokemon as the October release was an outlier and every game since then has hit in mid November.

I also left Animal Crossing with a FY 2019 time frame. While I'm not totally convinced either way that it's hitting within this calendar year, I feel it might be best to tiptoe along the possibility for a delay into the first quarter of 2020, if for nothing else but the fact that it hasn't received any sort of info since September 2018 versus literally every other listed title..

But on more hopeful and positive note: I've been whispering to myself ever since the February Direct that Animal Crossing is receiving the 'Breath of the Wild' treatment and is seeing enhancements so grand that Nintendo wants to leave everyone in awe when it's revealed in a few weeks.


----------



## Ossiran

They are very likely NOT going to delay Animal Crossing to 2020 unless something majorly unexpected happened between the investor meeting and now. They spent that time assuring everyone that it would be coming in 2019 and released that statement that it would be.

Animal Crossing may not have received any news because even the slightest bit might show something that they want to surprise us with. A screenshot can say a lot. Do I wish we'd gotten news? Of course! But they may want to pull a BotW type reveal with it and make everyone gasp in surprise.

We'll likely know at E3.


----------



## Liability

i feel like it'll be released some time in September. if not then, my next guess is November


----------



## Sweetley

If they would delay Animal Crossing, Nintendo would already said anything about it. Pretty 
sure they wouldn't announce a delay of the game at E3, as the disappointment by the fans 
would be big, but the anger even bigger, as many fans now hoping and hyping for the E3 to 
get there any news and also a release date since it's seems that there will be no other Direct 
before said event. Right now everything looks like that it will come out this year, and I will still 
believe in this.

Also, I agree with Ossiran about not saying anything so far because they have a surprise which 
they want to show the fans at the right time. Who knows? Maybe this Animal Crossing game will 
be the ultimate AC game (just like with Super Smash Bros.) and surprising the fans with this is 
more fun then already drop all informations at once...


----------



## Trundle

How come Q2 isn't an option on the poll? I think an "Available Now!" announcement at E3 is feasible.


----------



## Corrie

I'm definitely feeling November for this one. Late November, just in time for Christmas.


----------



## Blue Cup

Perrycifer said:


> If they would delay Animal Crossing, Nintendo would already said anything about it. Pretty
> sure they wouldn't announce a delay of the game at E3, as the disappointment by the fans
> would be big, but the anger even bigger, as many fans now hoping and hyping for the E3 to
> get there any news and also a release date since it's seems that there will be no other Direct
> before said event. Right now everything looks like that it will come out this year, and I will still
> believe in this.
> 
> Also, I agree with Ossiran about not saying anything so far because they have a surprise which
> they want to show the fans at the right time. Who knows? Maybe this Animal Crossing game will
> be the ultimate AC game (just like with Super Smash Bros.) and surprising the fans with this is
> more fun then already drop all informations at once...



I'm in the 2019 boat as well, but at the same time, things are looking very bloated for the end of the year, so unless they announce a slew of 2020 games at the Direct in a few weeks, they are going to need stuff to pad out the first few months of the year. Not saying that that Animal Crossing could be one of the those titles, but something inevitably is going to slip.

Stuff happens. Look at what went down with Metroid Prime 4 and the all but confirmed Metroid Prime Trilogy HD collection. It was all but confirmed to appear at The Game Awards in December, but then ended up a no-show. A month later, we got the Prime 4 developer change announcement. Sure it's unlikely something catastrophic happened since February, but it is 100% within the realm of possibility something could and Nintendo would just have to take a hit in their stock rates.

It's just good to keep an open mind is all. Hype responsibly.



Trundle said:


> How come Q2 isn't an option on the poll? I think an "Available Now!" announcement at E3 is feasible.



Because it's not? No way would Nintendo ever shadow drop Animal Crossing like that without SOME sort of hype cycle post-reveal. The backlash they would receive from not having a physical copy out for another month would be pretty ridiculous. Not everyone can/will buy digitally.

'sides, the shadow drop is going to be Cadence of Hyrule.


----------



## Pellie

Back in September 18, when they announced the game, I thought (or should I say hoped) 
it would get released in summer 19, around June or July, as I also thought Nintendo would
tell more about it in one of their Directs back in spring. Now that nothing happened and 
Nintendo still didn't say anything about it at all, I guess it's more likely now that it will
get release sometime in fall. For now I would say (or more like guess) either September 
or October. I just don't hope it's gonna be November or December.


----------



## Trundle

Blue Cup said:


> Because it's not? No way would Nintendo ever shadow drop Animal Crossing like that without SOME sort of hype cycle post-reveal. The backlash they would receive from not having a physical copy out for another month would be pretty ridiculous. Not everyone can/will buy digitally.
> 
> 'sides, the shadow drop is going to be Cadence of Hyrule.



It is clear you do not understand the lemon emoji.


----------



## Laurina

Q4 December. 

Trundle if i'm right you owe me a copy for my birthday


----------



## Blue Cup

Trundle said:


> It is clear you do not understand the lemon emoji.



That would be correct. I barely even know what an emoji is.


----------



## Tobyjgv

In terms of what I think is likely to happen, probably during Q4, sometime during fall or winter. The lack of news makes me believe that they aren't quite ready for a release, which is upsetting, but it gives them more time to work on the game and make it as best as possible 

What I'd personally love is a summer release. Oh, how amazing that would be!!


----------



## DJStarstryker

E3 is June 11-13. I will be really, really shocked if Nintendo doesn't have a full Direct for Animal Crossing during the E3 timeframe. They said the game is coming out in 2019 and you KNOW they want to release before Pokemon. Pokemon's coming out in November most likely because that's what they do with that series nowadays. 

The more things are going, the more I'm thinking Animal Crossing is likely coming in August or September. Most likely September.


----------



## Lancelot

DJStarstryker said:


> E3 is June 11-13. I will be really, really shocked if Nintendo doesn't have a full Direct for Animal Crossing during the E3 timeframe. They said the game is coming out in 2019 and you KNOW they want to release before Pokemon. Pokemon's coming out in November most likely because that's what they do with that series nowadays.
> 
> The more things are going, the more I'm thinking Animal Crossing is likely coming in August or September. Most likely September.



I doubt the WHOLE direct will be animal  crossing haha


----------



## WeiMoote

B3N said:


> I doubt the WHOLE direct will be animal crossing haha



Yeah, I agree. Like someone on here said prior, the only reason the 2016 E3 showing from Nintendo was just Breath of the Wild and Pokemon Sun & Moon was cause the Switch wasn't out yet, and there wasn't anything left for the Wii U.

In either case, if in the off chance that AC isn't seen at E3, here's hoping they at least do some damage control.


----------



## Blue Cup

DJStarstryker said:


> E3 is June 11-13. I will be really, really shocked if Nintendo doesn't have a full Direct for Animal Crossing during the E3 timeframe. They said the game is coming out in 2019 and you KNOW they want to release before Pokemon. Pokemon's coming out in November most likely because that's what they do with that series nowadays.
> 
> The more things are going, the more I'm thinking Animal Crossing is likely coming in August or September. Most likely September.



While I agree that Animal Crossing most likely will get a small Direct of its own like Mario Maker 2 did, it won't be at E3. Nintendo has already confirmed that the E3 Direct will focus all software launching in 2019,






https://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew/d...-direct-competitions-nintendo-treehouse-live/

And as it stands, 2019 is jam packed so I doubt we'll be seeing any deep dives this time around. But you can bet there will be a half hour or so of Animal Crossing coverage during the Treehouse segments.


----------



## Chouchou

I'm still betting on september or november.


----------



## Lancelot

Blue Cup said:


> While I agree that Animal Crossing most likely will get a small Direct of its own like Mario Maker 2 did, it won't be at E3. Nintendo has already confirmed that the E3 Direct will focus all software launching in 2019,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew/d...-direct-competitions-nintendo-treehouse-live/
> 
> And as it stands, 2019 is jam packed so I doubt we'll be seeing any deep dives this time around. But you can bet there will be a half hour or so of Animal Crossing coverage during the Treehouse segments.



High key looking forward to treehouse animal crossing more than the actually direct.


----------



## Roshan

After E3 maybe


----------



## Stalfos

I've said Q4 all along, late Q3 at best, and I see no reason to change that now. 2020 release? I guess it's possible. But I wouldn't panic just yet. I believe the game is coming along just fine. If we don't hear anything by E3, _then_ we panic. lol


----------



## Sweetley

Blue Cup said:


> I'm in the 2019 boat as well, but at the same time, things are looking very bloated for the end of the year, so unless they announce a slew of 2020 games at the Direct in a few weeks, they are going to need stuff to pad out the first few months of the year. Not saying that that Animal Crossing could be one of the those titles, but something inevitably is going to slip.
> 
> Stuff happens. Look at what went down with Metroid Prime 4 and the all but confirmed Metroid Prime Trilogy HD collection. It was all but confirmed to appear at The Game Awards in December, but then ended up a no-show. A month later, we got the Prime 4 developer change announcement. Sure it's unlikely something catastrophic happened since February, but it is 100% within the realm of possibility something could and Nintendo would just have to take a hit in their stock rates.
> 
> It's just good to keep an open mind is all. Hype responsibly.


Like said here, if they would delay the game, Nintendo would have had already said anything 
about it. They know that Animal Crossing fans waiting for any informations, they also know 
that E3 is coming and the hopes and hype of said fans are getting high. Besides, all sources 
still saying 2019. Even Nintendo themself. If there would be any delay, they would have 
change the 2019 into TBA already.

Also, Metroid Prime 4 had a good reason for the delay because of the developer change like
you said, Nintendo wasn't happy of how the game looked so far and that's why they wanted 
to start new from the beginning. I can't imagine the same thing happen with Animal Crossing.
Pretty sure whatever team is working on AC wouldn't fail so much that Nintendo would say
"Nope, don't like that. Make that again but better".

After all, just because there are a bunch of other games doesn't mean that AC has no 
chance to coming out this year too just because there aren't any news of it out. After 
Mario Maker 2 got it's own Direct and Smash doesn't need like the half of the Direct time 
anymore to announce something new, with that, they have enough time now to cover AC
on the E3. Also, who said that they can't be two games coming out in one month? Let's
say one game comes out at the beginning of a month and the other one at the end of
that month. Pretty sure that this would work too. For example: Animal Crossing comes
out at the beginning of October and Luigi's Mansion 3 at the end of October (because
Helloween). Guess fans wouldn't drop the one game for the other one, people can play
more then just one game. 

I believe in a 2019 release. Not because I can't wait any longer for that game (I'm honest
here), but also because there are no reasons right now for a delay. And who knows? Maybe
Nintendo never wanted to announce the game back then in September 2018? Maybe they
wanted to announce it in that Direct from February 2019 with gameplay and planned to
show more of it at the E3? And the only reason of why they dropped that information
back then was because of Isabelle getting into Smash, which was about to come out
a few months later and Nintendo knew that AC fans would ask where a new AC game
for the Switch is? Maybe they wanted to keep the hype with this? And now they have
to change the plans and announce all informations on E3? I don't know, I guess there
are reasons why it is how it is. All we can do now is waiting, as much as it sucks.


----------



## lars708

Merry the Mime said:


> Like said here, if they would delay the game, Nintendo would have had already said anything
> about it.



What is this based on? Games without specific release dates can be delayed at any time, this has happened before so it's not something new... I personally think they know what they're doing and I believe that it's still coming in 2019 but saying that it can't be delayed because ''Nintendo would have already said anything about it'' is not proof that it will.

It's important to remember that people are making the game. People make mistakes. What if some kind of game breaking bug is in the game and they're having a hard time finding out the cause? Problems like that have delayed games for months before and it can happen anytime during the development.


----------



## Blue Cup

For the record, I personally am not saying that Animal Crossing is going to get delayed so I don't want anyone @ing me when the date gets revealed. All I'm saying is that it's best to proceed with caution simply because Nintendo hasn't clarified one way or the other if their 2019 reaffirmation is calendar or fiscal based. 

And the argument that "Nintendo would have said something" is kinda weightless as they haven't even acknowledged the games existence outside of the logo being on a slide from the February investors meeting. Fire Emblem had some long bouts of silence as well, then when it reappeared last year at the E3 Direct, it got hit with a new 2019 release window. 

Nothing is impossible. Approach E3 with an open mind and you'll be good.


----------



## Pellie

How was it actually with New Leaf? Or the other AC games? Like, how did the procedure 
of the announcement until the release looked like? Did Nintendo also just said on a Direct 
or somewhere else that a new AC game will coming out for said console and took so long 
till they showed the first gameplay of it or said more about it in general? I'm just wondering
if Nintendo back then made also such a mystery about a AC game like they do now with
the Switch one.


----------



## Justin

Hekapoo said:


> How was it actually with New Leaf? Or the other AC games? Like, how did the procedure
> of the announcement until the release looked like? Did Nintendo also just said on a Direct
> or somewhere else that a new AC game will coming out for said console and took so long
> till they showed the first gameplay of it or said more about it in general? I'm just wondering
> if Nintendo back then made also such a mystery about a AC game like they do now with
> the Switch one.



When New Leaf was first revealed, we did get some early screenshots right away, but the game did go through similar lengthy periods of time without any updates like this game has.

When we finally did more concrete information and release timing, it actually came out of a Japanese Nintendo Direct just a month or so after E3 where it didn't appear at all... But that was a special case where the game was delayed outside of Japan (although we didn't know that yet at the time so it was really confusing and annoying), so I think they just didn't want to show it to non-Japanese audiences at E3.

Although now that I'm thinking about it, maybe we shouldn't rule out a similar possibility this year. A no-show at E3 with an appearance in a Direct slightly later that is, not a Japan-only release. E3 is still not really ideal for the Japanese audience especially with so much information coming out of the English Treehouse streams.


----------



## acornavenue

19 days!


----------



## Blue Cup

Justin said:


> When New Leaf was first revealed, we did get some early screenshots right away, but the game did go through similar lengthy periods of time without any updates like this game has.
> 
> When we finally did more concrete information and release timing, it actually came out of a Japanese Nintendo Direct just a month or so after E3 where it didn't appear at all... But that was a special case where the game was delayed outside of Japan (although we didn't know that yet at the time so it was really confusing and annoying), so I think they just didn't want to show it to non-Japanese audiences at E3.



Ah yes, the E3 2012 Conference. What a horrible time to be a Nintendo fan. They were bragging about New Super Mario Bros. 2 coin grabbing fest, Dark Sun and Pikmin 3 with the Wii U. They only announced/talked about 10 games total over an hour and ten minutes and their one last thing was a fireworks show in NintendoLand... I had never been more disappointed by a conference ever than I was for that. Insult to injury was when New Leaf later didn't even reappear until February 2013, months after the Japanese launch.



> Although now that I'm thinking about it, maybe we shouldn't rule out a similar possibility this year. A no-show at E3 with an appearance in a Direct slightly later that is, not a Japan-only release. E3 is still not really ideal for the Japanese audience especially with so much information coming out of the English Treehouse streams.



Absolutely within the realm of possibility. I wonder though, how exactly DO companies handle E3 news in Japan? I know CoroCoro covers Pokemon. They're even hyping up new news for Sword and Shield in the next issue, which comes out in mid June. But I never thought about how they convey this news to other countries.

They will absolutely have to give everyone a reason if Animal Crossing ends up being a no-show again. They can't and shouldn't go silent if this ends up coming to pass.


----------



## WeiMoote

I agree. Heck, the creator of Pokemon even had to step in and tell everyone that a new main-series game was coming in a Direct when it was a no-show a few years ago. And even the producer for Metroid 4 even announced that they were starting production over.

At least the best they can do is have someone calm the masses down, in the off-chance the game is a no show in a few weeks.


----------



## watercolorwish

its wild to think ive aged 6 years since it came out. i dont necessarily think its been a long time since the release of new leaf, but i do feel, personally, ive aged. and i think thats whats tripping me and most fans out and why we're impatient. im one year from graduating high school and i got new leaf forever ago. wack wack wack WACK. I just hope to god i wont have to worry about applying to colleges while maintaining my town


----------



## Stevey Queen

All this talk about a delay and/or a no show at e3 is depressing.


----------



## Kamzitty

poyonomatopoeia said:


> its wild to think ive aged 6 years since it came out. i dont necessarily think its been a long time since the release of new leaf, but i do feel, personally, ive aged. and i think thats whats tripping me and most fans out and why we're impatient. im one year from graduating high school and i got new leaf forever ago. wack wack wack WACK. I just hope to god i wont have to worry about applying to colleges while maintaining my town



Omg yes. 6 years is a loooong time, especially since AC’s target group is youth and teens, and so much in your life can change throughout those years. I used to have so much more free time, and would have loved a new AC game YEARS ago, when I was still in high school. Now Im graduated with a job and hardly have the time for video games anymore. It’s sad how long we’ve waited for his new AC game, honestly. I hope it’s worth the wait and we get some more news soon!!


----------



## Justin

poyonomatopoeia said:


> its wild to think ive aged 6 years since it came out. i dont necessarily think its been a long time since the release of new leaf, but i do feel, personally, ive aged. and i think thats whats tripping me and most fans out and why we're impatient. im one year from graduating high school and i got new leaf forever ago. wack wack wack WACK. I just hope to god i wont have to worry about applying to colleges while maintaining my town



It's going to be really something on this forum with the number of people who joined here at age 13-15 when they got New Leaf, and now they'll be returning as grown-up adults.


----------



## Jacob

Justin said:


> It's going to be really something on this forum with the number of people who joined here at age 13-15 when they got New Leaf, and now they'll be returning as grown-up adults.



Dang this reminded me that I was 14 when I joined TBT and I'm turning 19 in about a month... oh my god

I'm so excited for E3, I would be floored if AC switch got delayed. I'm pretty much expecting a late December release.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Justin said:


> It's going to be really something on this forum with the number of people who joined here at age 13-15 when they got New Leaf, and now they'll be returning as grown-up adults.



Or, even worse, they were already adults and so now are "old". LOL


----------



## Justin

I kind of regret not making the poll options by each individual month instead of the large groupings, would make it a lot more interesting. Would you guys like to see it remade again with that or is that too much? Still just under three weeks until E3 so might as well maybe!


----------



## Pellie

Justin said:


> I kind of regret not making the poll options by each individual month instead of the large groupings, would make it a lot more interesting. Would you guys like to see it remade again with that or is that too much? Still just under three weeks until E3 so might as well maybe!



Personally, I would like it to see a poll with each individual month, as I'm curious which month is 
right now the more "popular" one for a possible release.


----------



## Lancelot

Jacob said:


> Dang this reminded me that I was 14 when I joined TBT and I'm turning 19 in about a month... oh my god
> 
> I'm so excited for E3, I would be floored if AC switch got delayed. I'm pretty much expecting a late December release.



I think I was 12 or 13 when I originally joined TBT just after the Japanese release, now I'm 20 and in my second year of Uni.

That's actually crazy to think that everyone we've met on here are probably adults now since new leaf...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also yeah, remake the poll Jubs


----------



## Sweetley

I voted for September.

August seems to be very unlikely, but not 100% impossible. I know the chances aren't that high
that Nintendo gonna pull a surprise bomb here and release the game in said month, but you never
know.

October feels like the perfect month of a release date for Luigi's Mansion 3 because the theme of
the game fits to Halloween.

November could be the month for Pokemon Sword and Shield. At least they said in the Direct back
then that the games would come out late 2019, to where November would fit. Besides this, other
Pokemon games also came out in this month. So maybe they gonna do it again.

And December... Well, to be honest, I hope it's not gonna be December. Not because of waiting
longer for the game, but also because you would only play like a few weeks in 2019 (if the game
would come out at the beginning of December) and would also miss a bunch of events, such as
Halloween. There would be only Toy Day and New Year Eve but that's it. 

The reason of why I now voted for September is that it feels like the perfect month for a release
of the game. You still can play some months in 2019 and you can celebrate Halloween as well as 
other events which are in fall. Besides (and this is just my opinion), it would be cool if you could 
start your new town in fall.

Sure you could say the game could also come out on October or November and Luigi and Pokemon 
comes out on other months. Or two games comes out in one month. You never know. That's why 
what I said was just my assessment here. I hope it's September, August would be a big surprise,
but could also come out in Q4.


----------



## Lancelot

I voted September for all the reasons Merry gave above, but realistically I think itll be December.

IREALLY dont want it to be though, as I'd hate to start the game bathrobe end if the year. I feel as if September leaves enough time to have 2 seasons this year and events.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Please let's not have a fourth edition of this poll.


----------



## Ossiran

My vote is for November. But if Pokemon's release date wins up being November, I'd say October or December instead.


----------



## Blue Cup

Ideally, September because then Nintendo could promote the game alongside each of the major holidays this year while the game is still fresh and new. 

Realistically, December because they don't have anything besides Pok?mon that is on the same level, performance wise, as Animal Crossing. 

I still refuse to vote. Too many variables in play for any sort of accurate prediction. Help us all if they just say "Winter 2019", which brings January and February of 2020 into the mix.


----------



## Chouchou

December just does not make sense to me. Why would you release Animal Crossing in the snowy season? I bet september or november.


----------



## Blue Cup

Chouchou said:


> December just does not make sense to me. Why would you release Animal Crossing in the snowy season? I bet september or november.



In-game wise, unless there is a narrative that the game has that is best told during the winter months, no it doesn't make sense. 

But Nintendo is a company that wants to make money, and Animal Crossing is a big title that is going to pull in mad dosh. If they can spend six months getting word of the game out there to Switch hold outs and kids that will bug their parents for a Switch and the game for Christmas, they will take it.

Just gotta look at it from the business point of view. Nintendo knows we're going to buy the game regardless of when it launches anyway, so when we start it isn't a factor for them.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I voted for September.

August is astral chain and honestly probably too soon after e3.

October should be Luigis mansion. It's the perfect month  for its release.

The past few Pokemon games have been released in November and I feel like they're going to continue that.

So animal crossing should release in September or December and Links Awakening will release in whatever month animal crossing doesn't.

I just hope its September.


----------



## Roshan

wheres june / july


----------



## Lancelot

Roshan said:


> wheres june / july



Not happening is where


----------



## AlyssaAC

As much as I would love an August release date, I voted for September this time. Like everyone else said, it seems to be the perfect date as we would get some time to play before the year ends.


----------



## Justin

I don't think the in-game calendar is really a consideration by Nintendo -- the folks who decide the release date are going to be the pencil pushers in sales not the developers, assuming the game is finished enough.

Also, there have been games releasing in the late fall / early winter time previously. Wild World launched in early December for NA which was basically snow on the ground, and City Folk came mid-November which is pretty close to snow. And of course New Leaf was early November in Japan, not too far either. All of those missed Halloween holiday in-game for example.



Roshan said:


> wheres june / july



If you're really confident about June or July, feel free to post saying one of those is your guess and you'll get the brownie points if it happens!  I think those are basically impossible personally though, so I left them out. Arguably August is too but I left that one in.


----------



## Hat'

Well, voted for a November release. Still hoping for september (it's also my birthday month hehe) but I'll set my hopes aside.


----------



## Roshan

Justin said:


> I don't think the in-game calendar is really a consideration by Nintendo -- the folks who decide the release date are going to be the pencil pushers in sales not the developers, assuming the game is finished enough.
> 
> Also, there have been games releasing in the late fall / early winter time previously. Wild World launched in early December for NA which was basically snow on the ground, and City Folk came mid-November which is pretty close to snow. And of course New Leaf was early November in Japan, not too far either. All of those missed Halloween holiday in-game for example.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're really confident about June or July, feel free to post saying one of those is your guess and you'll get the brownie points if it happens!  I think those are basically impossible personally though, so I left them out. Arguably August is too but I left that one in.



What if they release it right after E3 though lolol


----------



## Blue Cup

They won't. No developer in their right mind would ever drop such a massive game with no advertisement campaign just like that. As I mentioned previously, they are going to want word of this game leaking into every crevice of its audience; This includes people that have yet to buy a Switch and are waiting for Animal Crossing to drop. 

The absolute minimum wait time between reveal and release is three months, six at max if they are still gunning for a 2019 release, of which I still am not 100% certain is the case any longer. 

The most anyone can expect to shadow drop during E3 is Cadence of Hyrule and MAYBE Town, but that's it.


----------



## Ossiran

Surprise Pokemon Direct announced for June 5th. Hopefully that'll give us more time Animal Crossing at E3.


----------



## Blue Cup

I don't think it changes anything to be honest. Game Freak always does this for new gen games prior to E3. It's nothing new. Anyone that has followed these releases weren't expecting any deep dive into Pokemon during the E3 Direct.

Not saying we aren't getting several minutes dedicated to Animal Crossing, just that this Direct has zero impact on what is happening at E3.


----------



## Ossiran

I'm not saying they're changing the E3 Direct for more Animal Crossing or anything like that. 

People were honestly expecting at least 5, maybe up to 10 minutes of information for Pokemon during the E3 Direct. That's a lot of time considering the Direct's length. The fact that there's both the business press conference that they're live-streaming tomorrow and the Direct next week suggests that, at most, we'll get nothing more than a trailer and release date confirmation during the E3. Naturally it doesn't confirm anything, but doing a 15-minute presentation the week before means they don't have to focus so much time on Pokemon. 

Animal Crossing is the new most-hyped title, so it's natural that everyone wants a chunk of time dedicated to it.


----------



## Sweetley

At least with the upcoming Pokemon Direct, we will know which month will be out of the question for 
a release of Animal Crossing, as they definitely gonna drop a release date in that Direct for Sword and
Shield. My bet: It will coming out in November.

As for Animal Crossing: Nintendo need to say something on E3 about that game. It doesn't matter if
they spend one minute or 10 minutes on it, they have to say something about it, they know the fans
are already impatient. There is no way that they are not gonna say anything at all there, otherwise
prepare for a giant riot coming from the Animal Crossing fandom and that one will be pretty bad and
dirty.


----------



## acornavenue

15 days!


----------



## Pellie

Just saw that tweet where Nintendo announcing the Pokemon Direct and what did I saw in the replies?
AC fans asking for AC news. Like guys, please, don't get disappointed if they're not say anything about 
Animal Crossing in this Pokemon only related Direct...Please...

Jokes aside, I voted for October, because something tells me Nintendo's gonna miss the opportunity
to release Luigi's Mansion in a month that would actually fit to the game. Other then that, I just hope 
it's not gonna be December and also differently not gonna be 2020.


----------



## Blue Cup

Ossiran said:


> I'm not saying they're changing the E3 Direct for more Animal Crossing or anything like that.
> 
> People were honestly expecting at least 5, maybe up to 10 minutes of information for Pokemon during the E3 Direct. That's a lot of time considering the Direct's length. The fact that there's both the business press conference that they're live-streaming tomorrow and the Direct next week suggests that, at most, we'll get nothing more than a trailer and release date confirmation during the E3. Naturally it doesn't confirm anything, but doing a 15-minute presentation the week before means they don't have to focus so much time on Pokemon.
> 
> Animal Crossing is the new most-hyped title, so it's natural that everyone wants a chunk of time dedicated to it.



Oh I know what you meant. I'm just saying, the existence of this Direct never had a bearing on what is shown during the E3 Direct. This stuff was planned out months in advance, E3 included.


----------



## WeiMoote

Hekapoo said:


> Just saw that tweet where Nintendo announcing the Pokemon Direct and what did I saw in the replies?
> AC fans asking for AC news. Like guys, please, don't get disappointed if they're not say anything about
> Animal Crossing in this Pokemon only related Direct...Please...
> 
> Jokes aside, I voted for October, because something tells me Nintendo's gonna miss the opportunity
> to release Luigi's Mansion in a month that would actually fit to the game. Other then that, I just hope
> it's not gonna be December and also differently not gonna be 2020.



Oh, lordy... We better hope and pray that the game is at E3 and not delayed until 2020. Can you imagine what the fanbase would do, then?


----------



## Pellie

WeiMoote said:


> Oh, lordy... We better hope and pray that the game is at E3 and not delayed until 2020. Can you imagine what the fanbase would do, then?



The fanbase would freak out for sure, the majority of fans are already in a status where they 
can't wait any longer. Over 8 months without any news shows it's tracks on the fanbase.


----------



## acornavenue

Whats the website that they will show it on


----------



## Ossiran

erialrose said:


> Whats the website that they will show it on



Nintendo streams Directs, E3, and Treehouse  on their official YouTube and Twitch channels, usually.


----------



## Blue Cup

The fanbase will act as immature as expected. Spew a ton of hyperbole, swear they won't buy the game/a Switch. Spam Nintendo's media pages for a day and half and then go back to waiting. 



erialrose said:


> Whats the website that they will show it on



https://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/archive/


----------



## cIementine

i wouldn't be surprised if it got delayed for early 2020, though i'd like it to come out sometime this year, even if it's december. it'd be nice to have on christmas or my birthday! plus i'm just really looking forward to it.


----------



## Dacroze

I hope the game will release in September, but I believe it will release in November. I went with November because of how little information we have gotten so far. Luigis Mansion already showed gameplay and showed up on rating boards and it will probably release in October or maybe September this year. I kinda doubt Animal Crossing will release before Luigis Mansion.
The last mainline Animal Crossing games also all released in November in Japan. November will most likely feature Pokemon, but it is developed by Game Freak and they do their own thing (see Pokemon events outside of the Nintendo Direct format). Lets Go and Smash Ultimate also had only 3 weeks between them, so I don't see a clash with Pokemon being a problem.

But in the end Nintendo will release it where it will fit their sales plan best and will make the most money for them. I guess we will have to wait and see. Fortunately the E3 Direct is less than 2 weeks away.


----------



## AccfSally

I hope they announced at least something, I'm so sick of that hexagram meme they started! (I think the AC fandom on Social Media started it).


----------



## Soot Sprite

I really think they?re going to say something about it at E3. It?s been so long fans are going to be upset if AC gets glossed over again. Like other people have said, Pok?mon SW/SH is getting its own direct and smash isn?t going to take up half the time on this years presentation. I hope it comes out in September-November but realistically I?m guessing Luigi?s mansion will be out in October and pokemon in November.


----------



## Pellie

One thing I hope is that, if they gonna say something about it on E3 (which I sure hope they do), that
they gonna show more of it after the Direct on the Nintendo Treehouse. Normally, I don't pay so much
attention to the Treehouse, but this time I would keep an eye on it when they talk about AC.


----------



## acornavenue

12 days!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Do they do any announcements before E3? Or even hey get ready for e3 and get ready for these titles to show? Or is it a big secret


----------



## Lancelot

erialrose said:


> 12 days!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Do they do any announcements before E3? Or even hey get ready for e3 and get ready for these titles to show? Or is it a big secret



As far as I remember they keep the majority of it secret, but there will probably be leaks


----------



## WeiMoote

If AC is shown off at Treehouse, they'll most likely stay in the town for most of it.


----------



## Blue Cup

erialrose said:


> 12 days!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Do they do any announcements before E3? Or even hey get ready for e3 and get ready for these titles to show? Or is it a big secret


Sometimes. They may update the description for the Direct sometime next with a heads up for any deep dives, but rarely do they themselves mention beforehand what is going to be featured. 

Third parties may tease an impending reveal, but they never flat out say it. 



WeiMoote said:


> If AC is shown off at Treehouse, they'll most likely stay in the town for most of it.



Not really. The point of Treehouse is to go as in depth with the games as they can, so if there are new features outside town they will definitely go into them. That's why it exists in the first place, 2018s Smash Bros portion not withstanding. That was an anomaly.


----------



## WeiMoote

True. They'll probably get their hands dirty at the Multiplayer. We know that much. ^^


----------



## Stevey Queen

I think some of you newbies to e3 don't realize that e3 is a 3 day thing and that there will be multiple treehouse streams. Animal crossing should be getting more than one stream showcasing different features of the game.


----------



## Blue Cup

Stevey Queen said:


> I think some of you newbies to e3 don't realize that e3 is a 3 day thing and that there will be multiple treehouse streams. Animal crossing should be getting more than one stream showcasing different features of the game.



Best thing about this is that, unlike the other games that have to stay within the confines of the limited E3 demo, every day they show Animal Crossing could potentially show something new.


----------



## WeiMoote

True that. For BotW, they were restricted to the Great Plateau, for Mario Odyssey, they only had a few kingdoms, and for Smash Ultimate at E3, there was only a slight skeleton crew of fighters + Ridley to choose from.


----------



## Trundle

I'm really doubting that September could be the release date, but obviously it would be awesome if it was. My guess is December for now.


----------



## acornavenue

10 days left! Soon we will be in the single digits! Sorry if im annoying im excited to see what games will be shown


----------



## Blue Cup

erialrose said:


> 10 days left! Soon we will be in the single digits! Sorry if im annoying im excited to see what games will be shown



Don't be sorry! We're all fans here, celebrating and counting down the days together. Do your thing, chicken wing.


----------



## Burumun

erialrose said:


> 10 days left! Soon we will be in the single digits! Sorry if im annoying im excited to see what games will be shown



I like seeing the countdown whenever I visit this thread. Starting to really get excited!


----------



## acornavenue

Okay cool, thank you guys!


----------



## acornavenue

9  DAYS


----------



## KhalidPrecious

I'M LOSING IT!!!
Tell me something positive and help me wait.​


----------



## peppy villager

Justin said:


> It's going to be really something on this forum with the number of people who joined here at age 13-15 when they got New Leaf, and now they'll be returning as grown-up adults.



this makes me feel old. I was 17 and in high school when I joined the forum, and 16 when I got NL, and now I'm almost 22 and working and in college. >.>


----------



## Fey

This will be my first time participating in the hype here, and I'm already looking forward to seeing the madness unfold in all its glory! ^ｪ^

I don't have a strong guess for the release month, but expect it to be after, or at least toward the end of, September
(which is a shame because I'd love to start when the grass is still green. Oh well)


----------



## WeiMoote

8 more days, ya'll!


----------



## acornavenue

8 MORE DAYS


----------



## SensaiGallade

The timer on this subforum was a combination of mine and Justin's idea thank you. 

Now prepare for disappointment as AC is delayed until 2025.


----------



## acornavenue

Do you guys think they will make a switch book guide for the game?


----------



## Stevey Queen

erialrose said:


> Do you guys think they will make a switch book guide for the game?



Yes and it will most likely be made available on launch.


----------



## drowningfairies

I've been away from the forum for a few weeks, but the hype is pulling me back in. We are so close to finding out some info!!


----------



## Justin

erialrose said:


> Do you guys think they will make a switch book guide for the game?



I actually don't think there will be one. The main (or only?) remaining company that produced most video game guide books and made the one for New Leaf, Prima Games, is actually shutting down production for physical guide books. They might have a digital one available but I'm assuming you mean a physical one.

At least not in English that is. I'm sure there will be a few Japanese ones made by other companies in Japan.


----------



## Ossiran

I'd love a detailed guidebook for nostalgia's sake, but I highly doubt we'll get anything other than maybe a small digital "Beginner's Guide".


----------



## Paperboy012305

Guide Books aren't very accurate at most times. Though, its pretty much more efficient to look up info of games on the internet now. After all, its free.

Also, I noticed the Nintendo Direct banner. Now, if AC Switch is the main focus i'd love that. But if it wasn't even mentioned at E3 at all, then we can all agree its been delayed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So yes, E3 seems to be the last resort for showing any AC Switch news before we get confirmation it got delayed if not shown at E3.


----------



## smonikkims

I've been following the forum even though I haven't been posting anything just to check this thread. I do have a good feeling about this time, so I'm looking forward to coming back and posting if there are any announcements.


----------



## Mokuren

I really hope we will get something to see. I had already hope at last years E3 xD foolish me! Now I am saying to myself "don't get your hopes up!" but I have still so much hope left and I am  excited as hell ;__;


----------



## WeiMoote

So... In the off-chance this game is delayed, what happens to this forum? Will it stay its own thing? Or will it be moved to a Sub-Forum?


----------



## Burumun

WeiMoote said:


> So... In the off-chance this game is delayed, what happens to this forum? Will it stay its own thing? Or will it be moved to a Sub-Forum?



It's been announced that the game will eventually come out, so even if it gets delayed, I doubt the sub-forum will change. This thread will probably get another new poll, though, lol. 

Is there actually any reason though that everyone seems to think the game might be delayed? Besides them removing it from the Coming Soon section of the website for, like, a day.


----------



## Pellie

Burumun said:


> Is there actually any reason though that everyone seems to think the game might be delayed? Besides them removing it from the Coming Soon section of the website for, like, a day.


I can't speak for others, but I think people are just nervous because it's been 8 months without any 
informations and Nintendo doesn't talk about it at all ever since it got announced. Besides this, ever 
since Metroid Prime 4 got delayed, I think people are just worried that the same thing may could 
happen to AC Switch too. 

I for myself will not believe in any delay until Nintendo say it right into my face.


----------



## Blue Cup

It's just better to remain cautious considering how silent they have been regarding the game these past 9 months. That is not a normal amount of time for Nintendo to go silent on any internally developed title, so something might have gone wrong since September or they were just being prematurely optimistic with that announcement. 

And as I have come to learn upon researching past investor meetings, Nintendo does not actually announce delays there. I know a lot of people, myself included, were looking at that slide from their meeting back in April listing Animal Crossing under the 2019 window and thinking that it is still a sure thing, but... Yeah, that doesn't confirm anything.

I can easily see the trailer ending with the presenter, likely Koizumi, apologizing to the audience and telling us that the game needs a little more time in development and has been delayed.

It's just best to remain cautious now after all this.


----------



## WeiMoote

How would the trailer play out if it is delayed?


----------



## Blue Cup

Same as any reveal trailer. Detailing a few new features, showing off the new graphics, etc. Then ending with the logo and probably like Spring 2020 beneath it. 

But that's only if this game isn't getting some sort of huge chunk of time dedicated to it. If that's the case, then a delay likely isn't happening.

There are just sooooo many variables right now. Nintendo hasn't had such a stacked lineup in a very long time, so one can't even accurately predict the what is going to happen or which titles may or may not get delayed; be it out of necessity or just because of how cluttered the second half of this year is.

Personally speaking, I won't be too bummed if it does get delayed. As I mentioned, the tail end of this year is absolutely packed with must-play titles. Pok?mon alone is something that I will be putting hundreds of hours into. The Zelda game is a remake of my all-time favorite Zelda game and pretty much the game that kicked off my gaming hobby. Luigis Mansion 3 is, well it looks to be in the same vein as the first, and that's exciting.

Plus there is Rune Factory 4 Special, another absolutely colossal time sink.


----------



## Pellie

Ok, but announcing a delay of the game on that day where every AC fan hoped for tne best 
would be the biggest "**** you"-moment for the fans ever.

Besides, let's say the game gets delayed, shouldn't they already know that a release this year
wouldn't work and why waiting then so long to tell it the fans? Direct or not, instead of letting 
AC fans waiting, just say the truth and that's it. Waiting till E3 just to say this would be dumb,
like really dumb.

I don't know what you guys are doing, but I am optimistic here and say it comes out this year 
and they will say something about on E3. Who knows why Nintendo didn't say anything about 
the game for the past months. I mean, we are talking about Nintendo here, they do sometimes
things nobody seem to understand and where you just can think 'wtf Nintendo', so maybe they
have a good reason to keep the game a mystery for so long and we just don't understand the
logic behind it.


----------



## Blue Cup

Well yeah, that's exactly what I am talking about. The number of variables in play is staggering. But at the same time, Nintendo just doesn't come out and announce delays without first talking about the game again.

For example: Fire Emblem Three Houses was for the longest time a 2018 game, then when it was finally revealed at E3 last year they gave a Spring 2019 window. Then when it showed up again in March, it got pushed to July 2019. 

There is a history here to look at, and if one doesn't follow Nintendo closely, you might miss it. Plus Animal Crossing itself is no stranger to delays. 

I still remain in the 2019 camp, but I am keeping an open mind because, as I said, 9 months with no info of any kind isn't normal for Nintendo, particularly when it comes to internally developed games that aren't Zelda. They aren't Square-Enix.


----------



## Pellie

Sometimes, I do wonder if Nintendo even planned back then to announce AC Switch at September 2018
or if they only did it because of Isabelle and Smash, as they wanted to hype the whole thing even more.
Because if they would have announce it back at the February 19' Direct, everything would have look
different, from the waiting time and all. Idk, I just have that feeling sometimes that Nintendo had other
plans and because of changing up the plans (maybe because of Isabelle and Smash), we are now in that 
current situation.


----------



## Blue Cup

I agree 100%. There were probably other factors involved with that announcement as well that extended beyond fan backlash. They announced Prime 4 when they did for that exact reason, and look what happened there.

It was probably a combination of wanting to impress investors and the hopes of driving console sales a bit more as they were trying to reach a rather lofty sales goal for the fiscal year. 

Had it been announced in the previous Direct, I think the atmosphere and general feeling towards the release would skew to a more positive position. This whole thing has been so weird and aggravating, but thankfully we're a week and one hour away from some answers.

Bonus Positive Theory: They completed development on the game in mid 2018 and have just been sitting on it. Late 2019 has always been the intended release window and that the timing of the announcement never mattered to begin with.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Hekapoo said:


> Sometimes, I do wonder if Nintendo even planned back then to announce AC Switch at September 2018
> or if they only did it because of Isabelle and Smash, as they wanted to hype the whole thing even more.
> Because if they would have announce it back at the February 19' Direct, everything would have look
> different, from the waiting time and all. Idk, I just have that feeling sometimes that Nintendo had other
> plans and because of changing up the plans (maybe because of Isabelle and Smash), we are now in that
> current situation.



Someone on here said the announcement may have been to pull investors back in because I remember last year after e3, nintendos stock dropped because they weren't impressed with their lineup.

I still think Nintendo  needs to get better at announcing games. Dont announce something with a title logo, first of all. Don't announce anything either until its ready to be shown off and you have a release window. Like super Mario maker 2 announcement and release have all been quick and perfect. Idk why all games can't be like that. What do we really benefit waiting months on end with nothing but a title screen to go on?


----------



## Blue Cup

It's called the Square-Enix approach. It's no fun being a fan of their games when they gett announced 5 to 10 years before release.


----------



## Ossiran

Stevey Queen said:


> Someone on here said the announcement may have been to pull investors back in because I remember last year after e3, nintendos stock dropped because they weren't impressed with their lineup.



I basically said that Nintendo may have never intended to release that teaser at all. However, as you said, investors weren't impressed by the fan backlash to Nintendo's lack of big titles at E3 that weren't Smash Bros. That Animal Crossing in particular missing had made it onto many websites, including major news outlets outside of the industry, was concerning. So my theory was that Nintendo released the teaser just to tell people that, yes, it's coming.

I also mentioned before that perhaps the reason they are being so mum about it is because it may or may not have given a major revision to the series. If, for example, the game winds up looking even remotely similar to the Mario Kart 8 track, showing even a single screenshot would ruin the big reveal. Remember how are inspiring the first BotW teaser was? Just a single simage that looked like it was a loading background, and then suddenly Link started moving and people realized that was the game. You only get to reveal something once. A single scene can say a lot.


----------



## acornavenue

7 MORE DAYS


----------



## Burumun

Thanks for all the info! Didn't realize there was so much to it.

I'm still hoping there won't be a delay, especially with that comment they gave after the one Direct - didn't they say something along the lines of "We'll make an announcement when we have something to announce!"? And then, right after that, we got the announcement. 
As for comparing it to other releases, I'm not sure how much we can compare AC to other games' release schedules just because of the fact that AC isn't really that "deep" or big of a game, and they don't really need to explain how the game's going to work, since it's a mainline game. What other information do you really want, besides maybe how the town is built? 
Then again, I was also very excited when I found out we would be able to wear pants and go swimming in NL, so I guess even small announcements like that would make me happy.


----------



## Blue Cup

I'd imagine that they have a whole new role for you to play, so they would have to explain all the new features that come with that. Plus new online interactions and whatnot.

The mayor aspect got a huge focus during its reveal naturally, so I expect it to be the same with this.


----------



## Pellie

Are there actually still trustworthy leakers or insiders out there, which maybe could tell anything about 
what will be going to show on the E3? I know there was this one person named Emily Rogers (was that 
her name?) and someone else, but they stopped telling anything, right?

I'm asking because I just saw a video a day ago on YouTube about some guy saying someone just leaked
the whole Pokedex for Pokemon Sword and Shield (probably 100% fake) as well as here and there some
people claiming having leaks about certain games and such.


----------



## Blue Cup

None that have the track record that King Zell or Emily Rogers had, but they have both since retired from the insider scene.

There is this one that goes by the name of Sabi on Twitter, and they said that they along with some others will be spoiling the entirety of the E3 Direct a day before it airs. They have a spotty history though so it's hard to say one way or another if they are legit or not.

One that you should avoid at all costs is Marcus Sellers, and to a lesser extent, Liam Robertson. They're both unsavory individuals with a history of lying, stealing info from other legit leakers and being nasty to people that disagree with them. The former of which has sent his group of toxic followers after me because I had contradicted one his "leaks" with evidence of my own. 'twas nuts.


----------



## WeiMoote

So, considering the game is playable on the show floor...

Imagine if every AC game over there was of a different town? Or if Treehouse plays the game, the layout is different every time.


----------



## Blue Cup

Each taking place in a different season would be nice. I can't wait to see what snowfall looks like in the game.

I remember seeing it for the first time in the New Leaf trailers which showed the villager walking around street lights at night in the snow and thinking, "That looks so cozy".


----------



## Justin

Like the countdown in the forum banner above? 

Get a full screen version here: https://animalcrossingworld.com/e3-2019-countdown/


----------



## Roshan

City wars 11/22/19


----------



## acornavenue

6 MORE DAYS


----------



## WeiMoote

I decided to take the safe route and vote 2020.


----------



## Speeny

October I think.


----------



## Pellie

Okay, so... Pokemon Sword and Shield are coming out at November 15th. 

Does that mean that November is out of question now for Animal Crossing?


----------



## Chouchou

Hekapoo said:


> Okay, so... Pokemon Sword and Shield are coming out at November 15th.
> 
> Does that mean that November is out of question now for Animal Crossing?



No I don't think so. 3th or 4th week is still an option I think. Pokemon has always been releasing in november so I expected nothing else. I still bet on late september for Animal Crossing. What a bang would that be. 

Late september could make sense.. Nintendo knows it's a super hyped game. Let's say they do make it the highlight of next weeks direct on E3.. They show a trailer, some new features and a release date. Then in august they show us an animal crossing swith direct and then the release a month after. It would be enough time between Pokemon and Luigi's Mansion (that could/should get a late oktober release).

I think there is a reason AC and Luigi are getting hold back. I think Nintendo will surprise us all with pumping out 3 really hyped games (together with Pokemon) a couple months after each other. Again, maybe it's just wishful thinking. I'm really craving for a AC Switch trailer at least. I want to know if they f***** it up or not.


----------



## Ossiran

Chouchou said:


> No I don't think so. 3th or 4th week is still an option I think. Pokemon has always been releasing in november so I expected nothing else. I still bet on late september for Animal Crossing. What a bang would that be.



X and Y released in October. November didn't become the common month until Sun & Moon.

But personally, I'd say AC probably won't be November now that Pokemon is releasing in the middle of the month. Nintendo is not going to release a game so close to it.


----------



## Blue Cup

Been reading a few leaks and supposed "insider" info here and there regarding what may appear at E3, and interestingly enough, Animal Crossing isn't showing up in too many discussions, nor are we really seeing any rumors or anything at all regarding the game.

While no reason to panic at the moment since it could just be one of those things where no one has any correct info, it does seem a bit worrying for a game that was announced nine months ago to not have anything at all making the rounds through the normal channels.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Blue Cup said:


> Been reading a few leaks and supposed "insider" info here and there regarding what may appear at E3, and interestingly enough, Animal Crossing isn't showing up in too many discussions, nor are we really seeing any rumors or anything at all regarding the game.
> 
> While no reason to panic at the moment since it could just be one of those things where no one has any correct info, it does seem a bit worrying for a game that was announced nine months ago to not have anything at all making the rounds through the normal channels.



I probably dont know where to look but I can barely find any leaks at all & everything I see is obviously fake.


----------



## Chouchou

Stevey Queen said:


> I probably dont know where to look but I can barely find any leaks at all & everything I see is obviously fake.



This.

I've been looking for leaks the last couple days and nothing even comes close to realism. 
I can't deal with all the low-key negativity about the 'It has to be delayed to 2020' vibe.. Come on people have some faith.


----------



## KhalidPrecious

KhalidPrecious said:


> I think November is the month to release *Animal Crossing for the Switch*. If it?s not *Animal Crossing*, it must be *Pok?mon*.



I was RIGHT! So it?s gonna be Pok?mon on November.


----------



## acornavenue

Heres a question does animal crossing have a pattern of when they released their games?


----------



## Blue Cup

I prefer to be a realist. I'm just looking at things for what they are, and it's extremely unusual for any major game like this to go nine months after an announcement without any shred of info, period, then go and expect it to launch in the second half of a year that is already filled to the brim with other major first party releases. 

And the precedent is there. It happened with Metroid Prime 4 AND Fire Emblem in just the last year alone, and look at what happened to them. I doubt it got completely scrapped and rebooted like Prime 4 though. 

I'm still in the 2019 camp, but I refuse to ignore the signals for potential delays.



KhalidPrecious said:


> I was RIGHT! So it?s gonna be Pok?mon on November.



It was always going to be November for Pok?mon though. Nintendo doesn't stick to patterns, but Game Freak does it almost to a fault. I have literally predicted every single one of their moves this year just by looking at how Gen 6 and 7 unraveled.



erialrose said:


> Heres a question does animal crossing have a pattern of when they released their games?



Animal Crossing has always launched in November in Japan. Worldwide, things get a little splintered. Nintendo now operates on simultaneous worldwide releases for their biggest games though.


----------



## Pellie

Okay, theory: What if Nintendo do this on purpose? Like they know it's been so long since the 
announcement, however, they just want to save every good thing for the E3, not only to make 
this E3 the best one (since lots of people complained about 2018's E3, because too much Smash, 
no so much new stuff) but also to make 2019 the best year for the Switch, releasing tons of new 
games and such.


----------



## Mr. Cat

I felt confident enough to vote September after today's Pokemon Direct.


----------



## Blue Cup

Also entirely possible.

Animal Crossing Switch could be the big "Breath of the Wild" moment for the series and they want to blow everyone away with it all at once. 

Or it could be having a troubled development cycle. 

We'll find out for sure in six days.


----------



## acornavenue

Blue Cup said:


> Animal Crossing has always launched in November in Japan. Worldwide, things get a little splintered. Nintendo now operates on simultaneous worldwide releases for their biggest games though.



so say if November is their month to release. With pokemon coming out do you think they would still do a fall date? Like September-November is that a thing to do two big major titles?


----------



## Blue Cup

erialrose said:


> so say if November is their month to release. With pokemon coming out do you think they would still do a fall date? Like September-November is that a thing to do two big major titles?



Either the week before or after Pok?mon. The only other Friday would be the one after Thanksgiving, and no one in their right mind would release a game on Black Friday. 

Nintendo isn't a stranger to releasing two major IPs in one month either. It was pretty common during the 3DS/Wii U era and has already occurred a few times during the Switch era. 

One thing we know for certain is that this E3 is going to be really exciting. I am super curious as to how Nintendo intends on piecing all their second half releases together.


----------



## Lancelot

If pokemon and animal crossing come out in the same month I might have a panic attack


----------



## WeiMoote

5 more days...

We're almost there.


----------



## acornavenue

5 more days!!!


----------



## Blue Cup

So Nintendo just tweeted a few minutes ago,










https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/1136603644353294337

The games they are showcasing here have all been shown off in some way or another and have had their final logos revealed already.

Either Animal Crossing is truly going through a crisis and is going to be a no-show, or they are gearing up to announce the game again as if the September 2018 Direct never happened.


----------



## Lancelot

I sweaaaaaaaaaar


----------



## WeiMoote

And the "Many More..." may imply Fire Emblem Houses... And maybe that remaster of SpongeBob Squarepants: Battle for Bikini Bottom? And those two other games they showed off last Direct. And Mario Maker 2.

But with that ESRB saying "RP - T", we can easily knock out Bayonetta 3.


----------



## Chouchou

Yeah but animal crossing isnt the best fit for a playable demo so don't panic.


----------



## Blue Cup

WeiMoote said:


> And the "Many More..." may imply Fire Emblem Houses... And maybe that remaster of SpongeBob Squarepants: Battle for Bikini Bottom? And those two other games they showed off last Direct. And Mario Maker 2.
> 
> But with that ESRB saying "RP - T", we can easily knock out Bayonetta 3.



The playable demo at least. I still have my fingers crossed for some sort of reveal trailer.


----------



## WeiMoote

And unlike last year, where half of it was dedicated to Smash... We've got a whole array of stuff going on this year.

So, we shouldn't panic quite yet.


----------



## Blue Cup

https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...endo-Continues-Countdown-E3-2019-Details-Fans

Their press release doesn't mention Animal Crossing at all either for that matter. 



> REDMOND, Wash.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--As the E3 2019 video game trade show rapidly approaches, Nintendo provided more details about some of its activities around the June 11-13 event in Los Angeles. Nintendo confirmed that the Nintendo Switch games available for people to play on the show floor include Pok?mon Sword and Pok?mon Shield, which were the focus of a recently released Pok?mon Direct. Other games on the show floor include Luigi’s Mansion 3, The Legend of Zelda: Link’s Awakening and MARVEL ULTIMATE ALLIANCE 3: The Black Order, in addition to various other games playable in Nintendo’s booth. Fans will hear details about additional upcoming titles for Nintendo Switch during the Tuesday-morning Nintendo Direct presentation, with continued information during the week on Nintendo Treehouse: Live, with a focus on indie games on Thursday, June 13.
> 
> “The 2019 lineup for Nintendo Switch aims to deliver smiles with many different unique games and experiences”
> 
> *“The 2019 lineup for Nintendo Switch aims to deliver smiles with many different unique games and experiences,” said Nintendo of America President Doug Bowser. “Games available this holiday season will be the focus of our booth, and no matter where you live, you can participate in the fun events by watching Nintendo Treehouse: Live during E3 or visiting Nintendo Early Access events at Best Buy, which have a focus on MARVEL ULTIMATE ALLIANCE 3: The Black Order.”*



So yeah, it's now literally only one of two scenarios: It's no longer a 2019 title or they are pretending the original announcement never happened and it's going to be "announced" again to the public.


----------



## Pellie

If they not gonna say anything about this freaking game on E3, I'm so done with Nintendo and
their secrecy. 9 months waiting and no informations at all, the fanbase is already at a status
where their gonna lose their minds because of this. It's not funny anymore at all. If something
is wrong with the game (delay, whatever), then they should be honest and say it into the faces 
of their fans.

As for now, I will call this game "Schr?dinger's Animal Crossing for the Switch".


----------



## Blue Cup

Plot twist: The wording mentions games releasing this holiday season, so Animal Crossing is launching in September/October and will just barely miss the holiday season, hence not being on the list. 

It only. Ultimate Alliance 3 launches next month and July definitely isn't in the holiday season, so that fun little theory is moot.


----------



## WeiMoote

Heck, what if AC doesn't show up at ALL in the September and Winter Direct for this year? Then can we panic?


----------



## Chouchou

I still believe it's coming this year. Why not make it a highlight at E3? 
Oh boy please Nintendo make it happen.. If the worst scenario of it being a no show will happen, I'll stop thinking about the game until they surprise us with news.


----------



## Pellie

You kwow what's funny? Nintendo didn't say anything about Luigi's Mansion 3 for 9 months 
too. Now out of nowhere, they remember that the game exist and you can even play it on
the E3, means they will say more of it in the Direct itself. Wow, just wow.

I don't understand it anymore. I mean, every damn retailer still says it comes out in 2019, 
Nintendo themself doesn't say anything, not even about a delay, nothing at all. Where are
the leakers when you need them...


----------



## Chouchou

Haha imagine the game turns out to be total ***** and we waited all this time for nothing :').


----------



## acornavenue

One thing is luigis mansion was pulled off coming soon so at least since animal crossing did too , we cant say its for delay. Not that im saying its not stechy because they didnt mention it but that theory is out

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chouchou said:


> Haha imagine the game turns out to be total ***** and we waited all this time for nothing :').



Ive been thinking that for months.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Question, sorry i’m so new to the E3 and directs and stuff. I’ve never paid so much attention before till now. Have they done this before with AC? Have they not put it in a title before for E3


----------



## Amilee

Blue Cup said:


> So yeah, it's now literally only one of two scenarios: It's no longer a 2019 title or they are pretending the original announcement never happened and it's going to be "announced" again to the public.



i think they really aim for that "suprise" announcement. i dont think they will announce many or any new titels for next year so i think they hold on to that "world premiere" announcement of animal crossing. at least thats my hopeful theory. 
or they show a trailer and then say spring 2020 like they did with fire emblem three houses...



Chouchou said:


> Haha imagine the game turns out to be total ***** and we waited all this time for nothing :').



that is infact my worst nightmare and i think about that a lot


----------



## Blue Cup

In 2004 and 2008, they didn't have Directs and so when Wild World and City Folk were announced, they just released trailers either after their conference (wild world) or during their conference itself (City Folk).

During their E3 conference in 2010, Nintendo announced the 3DS and only showed a bunch of logos for games that were in development. The trailer was released later that day.

Animal Crossing was a no-show at their conferences after that. When they had their final conference in 2011, New Leaf was still just known as Animal Crossing 3D.

New Leaf was absent from their very first E3 Direct in 2012 as well despite launching in Japan that year. It did finally reappear during the early 2013 Direct along with a release date, but they didn't advertise it being there and the only reason we knew it would be featured was due to them accidentally making a private video public. 

So what we are are experiencing right now is pretty much in line with the history of the series.

Also, neither Luigis Mansion 3 nor Animal Crossing were ever on their Coming Soon page.


----------



## TheRealWC

I don?t think we need to freak out just yet. There?s a good chance Animal Crossing is featured at E3. Even if it?s shown, I think we?re getting a late 2019 release, around December. It doesn?t make sense to have such a quick turnover from a formal trailer/gameplay to release in like 3 months. 

The waits been kinda long, although I think I?m numbed to waiting. If you know the guy in my pfp you?ll understand why.


----------



## Blue Cup

TheRealWC said:


> I don’t think we need to freak out just yet. There’s a good chance Animal Crossing is featured at E3. Even if it’s shown, I think we’re getting a late 2019 release, around December. *It doesn’t make sense to have such a quick turnover from a formal trailer/gameplay to release in like 3 months. *
> 
> The waits been kinda long, although I think I’m numbed to waiting. If you know the guy in my pfp you’ll understand why.



That is typically the game Nintendo plays. 

Mario Maker 2 was revealed just three months ago with absolutely no prior knowledge of its existence. It'll be out in just a couple weeks.


----------



## acornavenue

Blue Cup said:


> In 2004 and 2008, they didn't have Directs and so when Wild World and City Folk were announced, they just released trailers either after their conference (wild world) or during their conference itself (City Folk).
> 
> During their E3 conference in 2010, Nintendo announced the 3DS and only showed a bunch of logos for games that were in development. The trailer was released later that day.
> 
> Animal Crossing was a no-show at their conferences after that. When they had their final conference in 2011, New Leaf was still just known as Animal Crossing 3D.
> 
> New Leaf was absent from their very first E3 Direct in 2012 as well despite launching in Japan that year. It did finally reappear during the early 2013 Direct along with a release date, but they didn't advertise it being there and the only reason we knew it would be featured was due to them accidentally making a private video public.
> 
> So what we are are experiencing right now is pretty much in line with the history of the series.
> 
> Also, neither Luigis Mansion 3 nor Animal Crossing were ever on their Coming Soon page.



Okay then i?m not freaking out if this is their norm


----------



## Blue Cup

erialrose said:


> Okay then i’m not freaking out if this is their norm



More or less. Being an Animal Crossing fan is painful sometimes.

It's a good thing these games offer years worth of gameplay, eh?


----------



## Justin

Blue Cup said:


> So Nintendo just tweeted a few minutes ago,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/1136603644353294337
> 
> The games they are showcasing here have all been shown off in some way or another and have had their final logos revealed already.
> 
> Either Animal Crossing is truly going through a crisis and is going to be a no-show, or they are gearing up to announce the game again as if the September 2018 Direct never happened.



Pretty much confirms that the game will not be playable. Can't see why they would list Luigi's Mansion but not Animal Crossing. Although maybe it's because Luigi's Mansion 3 has what appears to be a final logo released whereas Animal Crossing has no title or logo?

Could still be revealed in just the Direct and Treehouse exclusive demos though. Is Animal Crossing really that conductive to show floor demos anyway?


----------



## Chouchou

I don't think AC is a good game for a demo. 
You can't really cut the game in a single area or level.
It's also more of a game you have to experience in more time than 10 minutes to get the real feeling of joy.


----------



## Justin

Worth adding to this discussion though that they did have show floor demos for City Folk back in the day:


----------



## Pellie

I just noticed that "Luigi's Mansion 3" was called a working title back in the Sep. 18 Direct. So, is 
Luigi's Mansion 3 now the official name for the game or are they gonna change the title later?

Also, instead of thinking negative, I just believe from now on that they gonna do the same thing
with AC as they did with the Yoshi Switch game: Announced it, never said anything ever again
about it for a very long time, and then one day they just gave more informations out and the 
release date. I just don't want to believe that they not gonna say anything at all at this point
at the E3...


----------



## Chouchou

You know, we just have to wait 4 more days. It feels so long now E3 is getting so close. 
And i'm low-key preparing myself for the feeling of E3 2018.. Waiting for AC to come but it never shows up. 
If they show a trailer with the graphics and some features with a delay for spring 2020 I would be... fine.
I don't care when it releases (I hope this year ofcours and I still believe it will), I just NEED to see how the game will look because that makes me nervous.


----------



## Pellie

Found the perfect pic that describes the current mood of the AC fanbase:


----------



## Chouchou

Hekapoo said:


> Found the perfect pic that describes the current mood of the AC fanbase:
> 
> View attachment 226141



How did the whole last season of Game of Thrones leak half a year before the release and AC does not even get the smallest of leaks.


----------



## acornavenue

Chouchou said:


> How did the whole last season of Game of Thrones leak half a year before the release and AC does not even get the smallest of leaks.



Get those people to help us leak it


----------



## Blue Cup

Nintendo, at least internally, runs an air tight ship.


----------



## lemoncrossing

(deleted)


----------



## minimoon

I still think it'll be released this year, and I'd love for it to come in August but have voted for a slightly more realistic, but still optimistic, September! Seriously considering a sick day on Tuesday, so I hope it's worth it.


----------



## acornavenue

minimoon said:


> I still think it'll be released this year, and I'd love for it to come in August but have voted for a slightly more realistic, but still optimistic, September! Seriously considering a sick day on Tuesday, so I hope it's worth it.



Remember it goes on for 3 days so could be announced any of the three


----------



## Blue Cup

erialrose said:


> Remember it goes on for 3 days so could be announced any of the three



While yes it is true that E3 lasts for three days, Nintendo will have all of their reveals and major announcements during the Direct. 

Sometimes smaller games get announced during their Treehouse stream, but that's it.


----------



## minimoon

erialrose said:


> Remember it goes on for 3 days so could be announced any of the three



I'm just keen to avoid seeing all the news (on Twitter, etc) before I've had a chance to watch the Direct - and since I'm in PST that'd mean a whole day at work to get through without spoilers! I don't mind watching Treehouse later as those are so long I don't usually watch the whole thing anyway.


----------



## WeiMoote

4 more days.


----------



## Lancelot

minimoon said:


> I'm just keen to avoid seeing all the news (on Twitter, etc) before I've had a chance to watch the Direct - and since I'm in PST that'd mean a whole day at work to get through without spoilers! I don't mind watching Treehouse later as those are so long I don't usually watch the whole thing anyway.



You can block certain words and phrases on Twitter to avoid spoilers.


----------



## Blue Cup

I'm pretty much asking for trouble by doing this, but it's all in good fun.

My vacation from work begins tonight at 8pm, and I'll be going on internet blackout until Tuesday afternoon to avoid getting anything spoiled. But I hope something comes along before then that can put everyone at ease. 

See you all on Tuesday!


----------



## Pellie

Just found this on Reddit:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5HWawRbwc4

Probably fake, but I find it kinda funny that someone just posted something like this random 
on Youtube without context.

Speaking of leaks, I see so many people on Twitter getting panic because of E3 leaks, but
I don't find any at all? Like there is a guy, who once leaked the whole February 19 Direct
and now started to leak the whole the E3??? The only "leaks" I found where obviously fake 
once, what are people talking about and which leaks do they mean?


----------



## acornavenue

4 MORE DAYS

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hekapoo said:


> Just found this on Reddit:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5HWawRbwc4
> 
> Probably fake, but I find it kinda funny that someone just posted something like this random
> on Youtube without context.
> 
> Speaking of leaks, I see so many people on Twitter getting panic because of E3 leaks, but
> I don't find any at all? Like there is a guy, who once leaked the whole February 19 Direct
> and now started to leak the whole the E3??? The only "leaks" I found where obviously fake
> once, what are people talking about and which leaks do they mean?



Yeah i saw one of a list of games they are posting and it didnt seam legit anyone could have made it


----------



## Blue Cup

A user by the name of WabiSabi is going to leak the Direct contents Sunday night. He had info on the Pok?mon Direct prior to its announcement, so people are clinging to him right now for their info.

He is conducting himself in a very unprofessional manner and actually endangering his contacts by revealing when he is going to be getting the info, basically telling Nintendo whom is spreading it to these people. 

It's how they weeded out Emily Rogers and King Zells contacts and is likely the reason why we haven't heard anything from them in a while.


----------



## acornavenue

Blue Cup said:


> A user by the name of WabiSabi is going to leak the Direct contents Sunday night. He had info on the Pok?mon Direct prior to its announcement, so people are clinging to him right now for their info.
> 
> He is conducting himself in a very unprofessional manner and actually endangering his contacts by revealing when he is going to be getting the info, basically telling Nintendo whom is spreading it to these people.
> 
> It's how they weeded out Emily Rogers and King Zells contacts and is likely the reason why we haven't heard anything from them in a while.



Is he usually right?


----------



## Pellie

Blue Cup said:


> A user by the name of WabiSabi is going to leak the Direct contents Sunday night. He had info on the Pok?mon Direct prior to its announcement, so people are clinging to him right now for their info.


So that means it's possible to find out if AC is on E3 or not on Sunday then when WabiSabi gonna talk
about the leaks? Are they gonna posted the leaks on Twitter then? Because I may gonna follow Sabi
in this case to not miss it.


----------



## acornavenue

When he posts if we are allowed to can someone post it here to see


----------



## Stevey Queen

erialrose said:


> When he posts if we are allowed to can someone post it here to see



I don't think that's a good idea. Some people dont want to be spoiled. Maybe a separate thread if its allowed. Idk the rules about leaks.

I'm not even sure I want to see the leak or wait until e3. Like I do but I dont at the same time.


----------



## acornavenue

Thats true. Is the leak just letting us know if AC will be announced?


----------



## Stevey Queen

erialrose said:


> Thats true. Is the leak just letting us know if AC will be announced?



Sounds like it's going to cover the entire June 11th Nintendo e3 direct.

And it sounds like its going to be legit.


----------



## Blue Cup

Yeah, it sounds like he is going to spill the entire thing and ruin any surprises. I don't think posting it here would be a good idea at all.


----------



## Chouchou

Can someone post that link when it comes out.


----------



## acornavenue

How true is this guy? I remember seeing a tone of people on twitter hyping people up about directs and stuff and when it came they deleted their twitter because they got a lot of people mad at them


----------



## Chouchou

I don't see any harm in posting the link to his post when he leaks the direct. For a fact, we know about it already and it's your own choice if you click on the link.

Anyway please dm me if someone has it because I would really like to know if AC is in the line-up at all and if there is an announced release date or delay. The gameplay footage is surprise enough for me. At this point i'm almost getting a heart attack of the idea that we will be kept in the dark for x more time.


----------



## acornavenue

Yeah if anyone reads the link from whoever this guy is i give you permission just to tell me if they are going to announce it


----------



## Justin

You can absolutely post anything here if it appears to be legitimate. It's not a cinematic film, it's a marketing presentation, there are no 'spoilers'.

I absolutely do not expect anything this Sabi guy is saying about leaking the whole thing to actually happen though. In the 10+ years I have been following E3, there has never been a leak anywhere near that for Nintendo. The most that ever happens is one new game gets leaked out. And it's usually from a photo on the show floor booth, not just information being passed already.  So honestly do not expect anything major to come from this guy.

Like Blu Cup said, he acts in a very unprofessional manner -- he doesn't fit the profile of someone with the connections to actually have an entire presentation leaked. Not to mention, if he had all of this information, I suspect he wouldn't be able to contain himself from releasing it immediately for the attention. He wouldn't hold back.


----------



## Pellie

Speaking of Sabi: Looks like he already posting some E3 spoilers right now on Twitter. Someone asked 
him about Nintendo leaks (and Animal Crossing) and he said "Yeah, but it's not time yet. Patience.".

I'm really curious what he knows and how credible it will be at the end.


----------



## WeiMoote

Man, this weekend is gonna be wild...


----------



## acornavenue

WeiMoote said:


> Man, this weekend is gonna be wild...



I agree its going to be an intense few days! Im trying bit to keep my hopes up but i really do hope something is said


----------



## acornavenue

3 more days!


----------



## Valerie

I’m not afraid to be optimistic: I say Nintendo throws us a curveball.

Same day release for E3.

They have been hush hush cause they want to blow our minds!

More realistically: not November or December cause that would compete with Pokemon. And June and July have other big releases.

August seems to have the biggest gap- with very few releases and no big big releases. 

So I say august.


----------



## WeiMoote

Valerie said:


> I’m not afraid to be optimistic: I say Nintendo throws us a curveball.
> 
> Same day release for E3.
> 
> They have been hush hush cause they want to blow our minds!
> 
> More realistically: not November or December cause that would compete with Pokemon. And June and July have other big releases.
> 
> August seems to have the biggest gap- with very few releases and no big big releases.
> 
> So I say august.



True that; August is when everyone starts to go back to school/uni. Nearly no time to play Animal Crossing.


----------



## Burumun

WeiMoote said:


> True that; August is when everyone starts to go back to school/uni. Nearly no time to play Animal Crossing.



Animal Crossing isn't a game you can play all day, anyway. IMO it doesn't matter if they release it during school. Plus, the school year works differently everywhere, especially in Japan which is probably the market they center their schedules around (school starts in April, summer vacation is July and August), so August would actually be a great time there to give Japanese kids a lot of time to play it.


----------



## Chouchou

WeiMoote said:


> True that; August is when everyone starts to go back to school/uni. Nearly no time to play Animal Crossing.




Yeah and with this look at it you can't release any game between september and May because of school. I'm done with uni and I work 32 hours a week so I have to make time to play the games I like. Animal crossing is the most fitting to play when you dont have many time, because you can check in in the morning or at night and do your routine anyway.

Oh and by the way. August and september would be the best time to play for people in school because the beginning of the school year isnt that hard anyway.


----------



## acornavenue

2 more days!!


----------



## Blue Cup

August is rather unrealistic considering the bare minimum Nintendo gives their biggest games is three months. September is the earliest we could see it, and March is the latest. That is assuming it doesn't get reannounced with a Spring 2020 release window, in which June of next year becomes the latest that it could come out.


----------



## acornavenue

Yeah im saying september or anything after


----------



## Pellie

Just to let you guys know: Thtat Sabi guy posted lots of E3 leaks on Twitter and it looks like he is about
to leak Nintendo stuff soon, so watch out.


----------



## Chouchou

What's his Twitter?


----------



## Pellie

Chouchou said:


> What's his Twitter?



Sent you a VM.


----------



## Chouchou

For anyone who is interested in what he has to say.
Edit: everything he said about the new Xbox console was right. I guess he is pretty legit because when I read back, he has been leaking games that got announced in the Microsoft presentation that just launched. 

He's saying that he doesn't know about Animal Crossing yet and he expects to give us information before tomorrow night.


----------



## Pellie

Guess we have to wait for now, he better say something, as I can't handle this madnees any longer...


----------



## Chouchou

Had to do it. 

I'm Dutch and we just lost (another) big competition and when I saw this pic I just could not think about anything else haha.


----------



## Justin

Yeah, I definitely take back some of what I said previously. Clearly he does have some decent sources based on the Microsoft conference and isn't totally bull****ting, so legit Nintendo leaks could be on the table later. Wouldn't put too much faith in it though still given Nintendo tends to be a much tighter ship in terms of leaks.

They've also shared alleged Bethesda info, which has their show tonight, so we will see if those pan out or not.

Also, there's really no need to be concerned about Animal Crossing 'spoilers' going by how they are discussing these other games. It would just be confirming its reveal and maybe a release date, not like you're going to be seeing a full leaked trailer for the game.


----------



## Blue Cup

Just remember that, if you choose to allow this guy to spoil the Direct for you that any surprises that Nintendo has in store will be severely dampened for you once the Direct airs, Animal Crossing or not.

 I'm going in completely blind and really looking forward to everything that is going to be shown off.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Blue Cup said:


> Just remember that, if you choose to allow this guy to spoil the Direct for you that any surprises that Nintendo has in store will be severely dampened for you once the Direct airs, Animal Crossing or not.
> 
> I'm going in completely blind and really looking forward to everything that is going to be shown off.


I know you can’t see this, but I too, wanna see the Direct blind. As I like guesses in cases like this.


----------



## Blue Cup

Paperboy012305 said:


> I know you can’t see this, but I too, wanna see the Direct blind. As I like guesses in cases like this.



Nah man, we're good. I can act a bit childish sometimes and I take discussions a tad bit too seriously, especially stuff that I am passionate about. We're cool. 

And for anyone interested, Nintendo tweeted another announcement regarding Tuesdays Direct and have now given us a estimated length: Around 40 minutes! And no mention of a deep dive, so that means no 25+ minutes on any one subject. This Direct is gonna be meaty as heck.


----------



## Stevey Queen

My biggest fear for this direct is my phone is going to lag during the stream especially around the animal crossing part and I'm going to miss it.

It always lags during livestreams.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ah I see. I can also act a bit superior and more positive than anyone else.

I’d sincerely hope they announce AC Switch at E3 and make it the main focus. I mean it has a whole community full of AC fans itching for new AC news, and what better way than to make it the focus. They did it with Smash. And Animal Crossing and Smash both have one thing in common. A palooza of fans.


----------



## Justin

Looks like Sabi has completely nailed their Bethesda leaks so far too. So yeah, definitely a real possibility they'll have Nintendo information tomorrow!


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Justin said:


> Looks like Sabi has completely nailed their Bethesda leaks so far too. So yeah, definitely a real possibility they'll have Nintendo information tomorrow!



I'm gonna be stalking Sabi's twitter feed for his Nintendo leaks, because I can't go into this blind. I CAN'T.


----------



## poweradeex

Fey said:


> This will be my first time participating in the hype here, and I'm already looking forward to seeing the madness unfold in all its glory! ^ｪ^
> 
> I don't have a strong guess for the release month, but expect it to be after, or at least toward the end of, September
> (which is a shame because I'd love to start when the grass is still green. Oh well)



Same here! So exciting we get to experience it together.


----------



## acornavenue

I can’t believe how close we are

- - - Post Merge - - -

Question how come i see E3 is happening now? I thought it was tuesday


----------



## Stevey Queen

erialrose said:


> I can’t believe how close we are
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Question how come i see E3 is happening now? I thought it was tuesday



Nintendo is Tuesday. Other companies are showing off their games today and tomorrow.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Well, looks like we'll all be going into the Direct blind.


----------



## Justin

Small update on the Sabi saga: they're saying they received notices from lawyers representing Nintendo to cease posting anything and they will be complying. Link here.

To be honest, I kinda think this might be more of a convenient excuse and lie to cover up not receiving any information on the Direct. Presuming that they did not sign anything themselves, Nintendo can't stop them from sharing information.

But whatever the reason, looks like the leaks are off for Nintendo.


----------



## Stevey Queen

HopeForHyrule said:


> View attachment 226290
> 
> Well, looks like we'll all be going into the Direct blind.



Honestly I'm relieved. I wasn't sure if I wanted to see his Nintendo leaks or just wait.

I don't think he ever had Nintendo leaks tho. He constantly said he had to wait to get them but he had leaks for 2 other companies at the ready. Didnt make much sense tbh.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Stevey Queen said:


> Honestly I'm relieved. I wasn't sure if I wanted to see his Nintendo leaks or just wait.
> 
> I don't think he ever had Nintendo leaks tho. He constantly said he had to wait to get them but he had leaks for 2 other companies at the ready. Didnt make much sense tbh.



With as tight-lipped as Nintendo has always been, I was actually not surprised that any potential leaks would come to light later than others. Would I have liked to know ahead of time if there will be any AC news? Of course. I'm impatient and weak-willed, lol. But I've also waited this long already; what's another day and a half?


----------



## Neechan

So we won’t see anything until Tuesday, then, that’s good...kinda sucks, but I get it.


----------



## Kamzitty

I was hoping for some leaks because I’m impatient af, but Tuesday is only 2 days away so I think I can wait it out :’) hoping for the best!!


----------



## mintellect

i'm glad we aren't getting leaks, it would ruin the anticipation for the big day, for me at least. we're so close, though!

maybe i'm being pessimistic but i'm expecting a release around christmas time.


----------



## Blue Cup

Pfffttthahahaha how convenient for him. I don't think that I have ever heard of an insider receiving a C&D and then publicly announcing it. This guy had been unprofessional every step of the way and if his story is true, he deserved it. He shouldn't have been waving it around like he did, which in all likelihood got his source fired.

It doesn't rule out any leaks though. Retailers and even Nintendo themselves could still potentially make a mistake and post a listing early, but it's highly unlikely.

This was just the kind of amazing news that I needed to close out this wonderfully exciting day.


----------



## Khaelis

Blue Cup said:


> Pfffttthahahaha how convenient for him. I don't think that I have ever heard of an insider receiving a C&D and then publicly announcing it. This guy had been unprofessional every step of the way and if his story is true, he deserved it. He shouldn't have been waving it around like he did, which in all likelihood got his source fired.
> 
> It doesn't rule out any leaks though. Retailers and even Nintendo themselves could still potentially make a mistake and post a listing early, but it's highly unlikely.
> 
> This was just the kind of amazing news that I needed to close out this wonderfully exciting day.



She*

just wanted to get that out there


----------



## Chouchou

Pretty sad we don't hear anything sooner about the game but it's only one day until the direct so at this point i'm waiting it out.


----------



## Pellie

Yeah, of course, it's only the Nintendo leaks that are affected, but nobody cares with all the other leaks
Sabi shared? Nobody from the other companies going after her, only Nintendo??? I'm sorry, but I don't
believe this, I mean, she even said that will share more leaks, just not Nintendo stuff. Really? Even after
receiving allegedly a C&D?? Do I have to understand that logic??

Was too good to be true. Also, maybe kinda a silly move from Sabi to say everything on Twitter, maybe
use next time 4Chan and also make sure to not announce your big leak thing at all publicly.

And so, the madness continues. Yay...


----------



## Mokuren

We are only one day away and then we will get 100% correct infos! You can never trust a leak 100% anyway so I think it's fine the way it is


----------



## Burumun

mintellect said:


> maybe i'm being pessimistic but i'm expecting a release around christmas time.



I'm really hoping we don't. Besides not wanting to wait that long, I don't want to be stuck in the snowy season first thing when the game comes out.


----------



## acornavenue

Tomorrow!!


----------



## Blue Cup

Khaelis said:


> She*
> 
> just wanted to get that out there



Ah, gotcha. Thanks for the correction. I honestly blacked out from her drama once she bragged about having Nintendo stuff out of fear of getting what could be Nintendo's single most important Direct for years. 

From what I am hearing, she may have been obtaining her info illegally via hacking. If so, and Nintendo shares her info with the other companies that were involved in her shenanigans, then her life is pretty much going to be dragged through the dirt by lawyers.

All for fifteen minutes of internet fame.


----------



## acornavenue

As soon as they give us the date and ability to pre order im doing it


----------



## Stevey Queen

erialrose said:


> As soon as they give us the date and ability to pre order im doing it



I preordered at gamestop forever ago.


----------



## KhalidPrecious

Every second we?re getting closer to the Direct, I feel more scared that we aren?t going to see a preview a least. Nintendo has so many ways.


----------



## Chouchou

KhalidPrecious said:


> Every second we’re getting closer to the Direct, I feel more scared that we aren’t going to see a preview a least. Nintendo has so many ways.



Yeah I feel you and i'm also scared about WHAT they are going to show, if you assume they will show anything at all.
When you look at the options, this is what my reaction would be: 
x They show awesome AC Switch gameplay, new features and a september - november release window.. I would jump in the air with money in my hand, trowing it at Nintendo. 
x They apologies for announcing AC Switch too soon in september, telling us it has delayed. But they show us a trailer with awesome gameplay and new features and a release window dec - may 2019... I would be sad but fine
x They show us nothing at all.. mental breakdown
x They show us Animal Crossing: let's go Isabelle! and Let's go Nook!.. A mainline game with lots and lots of pocket camp features.................... I would cry.


----------



## Mr. Cat

It would be way too cruel to announce a delay on AC Switch or to not give any information about it at all. I think they would have done so before E3 if this was the case. Why would they want to ruin their entire E3 again?? They must know that this game is expected of them by now.


----------



## Chouchou

Mr. Cat said:


> It would be way too cruel to announce a delay on AC Switch or to not give any information about it at all. I think they would have done so before E3 if this was the case. Why would they want to ruin their entire E3 again?? They must know that this game is expected of them by now.



Yeah I feel that way too. They know that everyone and their mother it waiting for Animal Crossing Switch. The fandom seems small but it's not. They know how anticipated it is. A lot more than Metroid Prime 4 I think (maybe I think that because I never ever played a Metroid Prime game please don't come after me Metroid fans). 

But yeah, their whole presentation would be garbage it they have negative news about Animal Crossing.. that would be the highlight then. They better make it their big announcement for this year, otherwise I *will* have a mental breakdown.


----------



## acornavenue

If they do say its been delayed till maybe early 2020 i hope for at least a trailer


----------



## Pellie

Got bored and was looking for a while at Reddit, found there two things:

1) An AC fan pointed out that there are constellations on that pic Nintendo used for 
their "reminder tweet" about the E3 Direct. They joked that this would be a hint for AC 
and constellations being back in the new game. (Said pic in the spoiler)



Spoiler








Link to the tweet from Nintendo: https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/1137856901495103488

2) Saw someone talking about a article where Shinya Takahashi (Nintendo) said that "no 
games announced for 2019 will be delayed". Can we trust Takahashi here? 

Here's the link to that article: https://nintendosoup.com/takahashi-...tch-games-scheduled-for-2019-wont-be-delayed/

Also, lots of people now talking about Sabi and how she got stopped before she said any
Nintendo leaks. Looks like people are actually happy that she got stopped at that point.


----------



## Blue Cup

Best Buy has it too. I mean I will be pre-loading it ASAP but still want that unopened physical copy on my shelf. =P


----------



## WeiMoote

And that _Metroid Prime 4_ delay vid was announced back in January, if I recall?


----------



## Valerie

@ChouChou You are my spirit animal. I 100% agree.


----------



## Blue Cup

Mr. Cat said:


> It would be way too cruel to announce a delay on AC Switch or to not give any information about it at all. I think they would have done so before E3 if this was the case. Why would they want to ruin their entire E3 again?? They must know that this game is expected of them by now.



I'm afraid that that argument doesn't really stand, at least with Nintendo. A good example is Fire Emblem Three Houses. It was originally slated for a 2018 release, got its reveal during the E3 Direct after months of nothing, but was given a spring 2019 release window. That was its first delay. The second came during the January Direct where it was given a final date, for July, putting it out of spring.

Yoshis Crafted World is also a good example of this.

I'm really hoping for the best tomorrow, as we have a great little community here filled with wonderful people and I'd hate to see it torn asunder by any sort of negative news coming out of the event. That said, I am keeping my expectations in check because things just do be like that sometimes.



WeiMoote said:


> And that _Metroid Prime 4_ delay vid was announced back in January, if I recall?



Yeah. The whole Prime 4 situation is entirely different though. From what I've gathered, it was being developed by different studios and none of them were living up to the standards Nintendo had for the game, so it was ultimately pulled away and the development rebooted under one roof at Retro. Animal Crossing is most definitely being developed internally at Nintendo so the chance of such catastrophic development cycle happening is unlikely, let alone it being handed off to an external team... that isn't MonolithSoft.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Less than 24 hours to go!!!


----------



## Chouchou

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwj_kMx4-EQ 

haha I love Josh!

Fellow Tom Nook cult members, this is our moment!
I hope so.


----------



## Liability

i'm not feeling too good about it releasing this year. i was optimistic a few days ago, even yesterday i thought it'd be this fall. i'm still hoping and praying for a release date this year, but i'm expecting to hear it being delayed


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Nintendo officially stated that ONLY games coming out this year will be featured in the Direct. So if AC isn't the crowning jewel of their little spectacle, then...who knows when we'll see it.


----------



## KeatAlex

I see a December release in the Horizon.


----------



## Chouchou

20-ish hours left.  I can almost taste it.


----------



## Blue Cup

HopeForHyrule said:


> Nintendo officially stated that ONLY games coming out this year will be featured in the Direct. So if AC isn't the crowning jewel of their little spectacle, then...who knows when we'll see it.



Don't go by that. Their main focus is going to be on games releasing this year, but they always, ALWAYS include future titles.


----------



## Justin

HopeForHyrule said:


> Nintendo officially stated that ONLY games coming out this year will be featured in the Direct. So if AC isn't the crowning jewel of their little spectacle, then...who knows when we'll see it.





Blue Cup said:


> Don't go by that. Their main focus is going to be on games releasing this year, but they always, ALWAYS include future titles.



Yeah, they _always_ say that.... and then _always_ end up showing future games anyway. I think it's just a tactic playing the expectations game, so people go in expecting less.


----------



## Justin

Case in point: last year's tweet from Nintendo...






And then in the first 10 minutes of the Direct...











Total lies!


----------



## Justin

Let's move over discussion into this new thread now since we're so close: https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...al-Crossing-Switch-E3-2019-General-Discussion

If a concrete release date is announced tomorrow, then we'll probably retire this thread! If not, it'll be re-opened later for further release date speculation.


----------

